# ~Girly thread~



## chrissie

The girly thread!  

A good way for all of us to ask questions and share suggestions on beauty products, clothing, feminine care and anything else considered "girly."  

But this thread is not limited to only girls!  Guys, feel free to ask any questions or recommend products that you like


----------



## honEbee

Ummm, like...

I use Cetaphil lotion.  It's non-comedogenic(sp?), fragrance free, etc.  So basically really good for sensitive skin.  (and doesn't cause breakouts).


----------



## fizzygirl

i still love my venus razor...i think though, that it's basically the first non-cheap disposable i ever bought...so i am probably coming out better because of that.  i have really coarse hair though, so it could be that too..

i just use proactiv stuff...mainly just the cleanser/lotion because my face can't handle anything else 

i get no yummy smelly stuff from the waist up, but my legs don't act up as much as the rest of my skin, so i have some of the body shops coconut lime verbena lotion mmmmmm smells good and summery.  i miss the sunsweet kiwi though...i might have to hit up ebay for that one


----------



## CopperIce

Anyone know a good moisturizer that's good for dry/oily skin?  I just moved to a completely different climate and my forehead is greasy-feeling, yet flaky!  Ack!


----------



## TopRocka

*walks in*

*burps*

*changes the channel to ESPNews*

*leaves beer bottle on the ground*

*walks out*


----------



## fizzygirl

the loreal couleur experte is awesome...it's the one with the color and the highlights in one box for like $18 or so (there are always coupons around!).  I thought it was going to be harder to do the highlights, or they would bleed onto the other sections of hair, but it's turned out perfectly every time.  I love it 

Reds do fade quickly, but you can get a shampoo from sally beauty supply (or a similar place) that actually has some red tint to it, that sort of enhances the red and keeps it there longer.  Also trying to find some sort of sunscreen for your hair will help, as the uv rays sort of fade it faster.


----------



## CynaKill

I don't use much, but what I do buy is quality ;D

I'm a Dermalogica whore through and through, my fav products are: 

Active Moist which is a really light oil free moisturiser

The Bar - an amazing cleansing bar that is just out of this world ;D

Skin Prep Scrub - a fantastic exfoliant..

They are expensive but SO worth it ;D

My other fav is hair products by MOP - Modern Organic Products, particularly the basil mint shampoo ;D


----------



## Dancing_Princess

Hadn't seen this until today,

Face: Been using Clairns for years, cleanser, toner and moisturiser.

Make Up: Usually, it is Revlon Colour Stay Foundation, with a Loreal Powder, blush I tend to use Natural Glow, love the stuff. I love my Christian Dior Eye Shadows and Eye Liner, and mascara, usually Loreal, but trying the Rimmel one with the comb, not bad. Lipstick, could be any brand, any colour, mostly glosses.

Shaver: I have a venus shaver, have tried the intuition but don't like it prefer the venus shaver!!!!

All I can think of for now!!!!


----------



## fizzygirl

Yeah there's no way on earth I'm going to a salon everytime I need to redo my color.  My hair grows so fast I'd just have to give up color altogether.  It's just not happening.  That being said, I am really not lifting the color up to platinum blonde or anything, and make sure to do all the deep conditioning stuff.  

I haven't even *been* to a hair place in over 6 months....(the horror!)


----------



## fizzygirl

hehe yeah i don't have layers sort of on purpose...it's one of those poor grad student things you learn after a while....my haircuts are all of the $12 variety and getting special shampoo means something other than suave...

when it gets summer i'm getting my hair cut shorter again though, and i'll get regular cuts then, but i'm also out in the sun more and do more crazy things to my hair then too


----------



## honEbee

I have one of those epilating things.  My god it hurts.


----------



## fizzygirl

oh my god i want to go on a beauty spending spree now


----------



## fizzygirl

i vary on the brands of nail polish i get, but as far as a clear coat/base coat, you HAVE to get some Nail Envy by opi....it makes your nails so strong


----------



## beanergrl

Strawberry_lovemuffin said:
			
		

> *  Is there something like a shoe rack for bags? *



I use a shoe rack. It's tall and screws to my closet wall and i hang my purses on it as well as belts.


----------



## honEbee

faris - to give your hair more body you can tease it. 

I stole this from some "80's hair" site on how to tease your hair:

LIGHTLY spritz all of your hair with Rave and let it dry. Rave dries quickly, making it ideal for this hairstyle. Crimp your hair all over. It takes time, but it really makes your hair bigger more easily. Tease/Rat all of your hair. To tease your hair, grab a small section and hold it up by the end. Comb downward with the teasing comb in short fast strokes until it gets tangled at the  bottom. *If you want more volume, start at the roots, working your way up. Re-spritz with Rave, more liberally than the first time, but still not heavily. While the hairspray is setting, pull the hair into the basic shape you want it to be. I usually don't do much after this step, because it tends to turn out nicely. Re-spritz very lightly and blow-dry, with the dryer set on the gentlest setting possible. If it still moves your hair too much, hold it as far away from your head as you can. Spritz any weak sections of your hair with Rave, to make sure it won't fall down in a few minutes. *Sprinkle hair with glitter, for a more glam look. Close your eyes, hold your breath, and cover your hair with a good coating of AquaNet. Repeat this step until you think your hair is stiff enough to withstand the elements and toxic enough to choke a third world country.

I know it sounds funny but it will work.

*just in case you don't know, Rave and AquaNet are types of hairspray

**Also, you don't have to crimp your hair.  It just helps to give it volume.  But the teasing alone will be fine.


----------



## smiles828

ok, i don't care how gay this sounds coming from a guy.  but as far as dry skin goes, the thing that works well for me is Avon's Silicone Glove.  i've worked in a freezer environment for 5 years and this product has stopped my cracking and dry skin.


----------



## KAZ

i just skipped 6 pages of this but...any MAC whores in da house? I only buy eyeshadows now and perfume, because everything else seems like such a rip. I liked the foundation I had for a while, but paying close to $40 CDN for it is a bit much. 

i'm in love with Dream Angels Heavenly and Love Spell from Victorias Secret. I also like Mango Mandarin from Bath and Body Works. Oh, America, will you and your products marry  me?


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

I'm all late on this.. but i did realize lately that i have a very picky and rutine way of things that i will let touch my skin & hair.. lol

for my face i used to use Oil of Olay only from HS till recently.. but my brother (straight but spends more time beautifying than me!) got me hooked on Aveeno lotion   and now i have even replaced my body was with the Aveeno one (skin relief).  It smells really good.. but not purfumey at all.

My brother also got my 17y/o bro using the shit, and using specific stuff on his face and for shaving.  (they both have oily and pimply skin)
I thankfully, don't.  it's a bit oily on my tzone.. but i have no other problems.  i do use those clean & clear oil face wipes, like when i go from work to school (since it's been like 8 hours since i could scrub my face)
i am even weird about people touching my face or when some one (like my ex) would put his face to mine.. i would always break out, ugh.. cause my skin is really sensitive, i hate it.

the only make up i use is Mabalene (wow i can't even spell it!)  but i REFUSE to let any concealer or anything like that touch my face.  i use lipgloss, mascara and eyeshadow only!!!

I am also a Lorel whore.  all my hair products including shampoo are Lorel.  the Studio line and Vive .

I shave with a Mach3 Turbo (suggested by my bro all 3 of us have one! lol) and just the lather from my body wash.. no creams.   Occasionaly i will use baby oil for the bikini area.
(and the razor works wonderfully! and is easier to uhh.. guide down there than the Venus)

and for Nail Polish.. i love OPI & Revlon


----------



## haste

use your brain.... and post whore somewhere else.


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

^^ i dunno if there is any huge difference... i use them and i really like them.. the applicator is a lot smoother than most adn they are very comfortable..


----------



## shal

What about the Kylie variety of Bras? :D 

shals


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

For Bras i like the Body by Victoria Racer Back for teeshirts and when i am working with my class (the kids run around a lot and this bra is very supportive)

for push up - i like like the Vickys Very Sexy Plunge Demi bra. it doesnt have an obsurd amount of fake stuff in it.. and the stuff is perminant so it doesnt fall out after beign washed (where the insides could change shape like their older versions did)

they also have the simple cotton collection.  these are the most comfy bra to wear everyday.  i think they run a bit small tho, so if you are a full C you might want to try it on and go to a D.  I am a small C now, and this bra fit perfectly.. but my other Vicky C bras are a little roomy ...


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

mariposa420 said:
			
		

> *^I don't now that the Kylie line is available in the States, but if it makes boobies look as good as hers, it should be! *



They are... well most areas.. maybe be on its way if it's not in yours yet


----------



## gothfaery3

Ok, I do NOT condone boobie modification, but if you're somewhat "dissapointed" with what god gave you at times, I HIGHLY SUGGEST those little rubbery gel-filled insert things.  Seriously.  I have a few low-cut shirts that i LOVE but make me look like a boy, and I absoulty live for my little inserts that I got at belks for $12.  Why go under the knife when you can have tittes for the price of four cups of starbucks?!
And they reallydont look that unnatural.  Sure, if you walk into work with them in people are gonna notice, but they're good for going out and going places where people dont know your boobies per say.  I couldnt even WEAR pushup bras because there was nothing to push until i tried these puppies


----------



## shal

Black Hole said:
			
		

> *Bra tips from guys?  As much as we love removing bras,  I didn't expect any male experts in that field. (Excluding a small selection of male body builders from Steroid Discussion.) *



Feminist! 

Remember - Men and Women are equal in this day and age. Us Men probably know as much about your boobie as you do! :D

shals 

_Sorry - That is a little off topic!_


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

I'm going to go back to randycavers questions.. but a little differnt.

my strapless bra is too big for me... yeah it doesnt work real well if it falls off 

Anyone have any recomendation for a strapless that's comfortable.. and stays put.  push up/in is a bonus too!!
The one i have is a Vicky's bra.. but in my size.. it's not fitting right (36C - currently bordering small C)..

Any help is appreciated .. thanks :D


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

^^ thanks sweetie.. i'm going to ahve to check out the gap now.. i never shop there (the pants have too much material from crotch to waist and their shirts never close over my tits lol) but since their bras are getting such great reviews.. i think it's time to check it out :D


----------



## gothfaery3

Oooooh off topic buttttttt....
I just got my hair highlighted for the first time in years, and, needless to say, its pretty fried.  I got foils throughout my hair (which stylists usually stay away from because its so damaging) and i was worried that i wanst going to be able to find a conditioner that would let me put a comb through it.
Wellll I bought some of that Sheer Blonde stuff from John Frieda and it is FANTASTIC.  My hair looks and feels better now that its bleached then it did natural and it was an absolute breeze to comb through.  I STRONGLY reccommend biting the bullet and spending the 4.50 on it if your a bottle blonde...this stuff is great!


----------



## gothfaery3

Catax- Always *ALWAYS* use leave in conditioner if your going to the beach or pool.  I often just leave in my normal conditioner without rinsing if I know im spending a day in the sun and water.  The salt and chorine and sun will FRY your hair!!! Plus, if your going to the beach your hairs gonna look all yucky anyway, so you mind as well leave the conditioner in it and keep it safe  And another FYI- I dont know where you're from, but the Sheer Blonde stuff is on sale at Target this week here.  Im pretty sure their sales are the same throughout the country.


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

Thanks Siany.

I'm going to try out GAP and CK this weekend .. and report back.

(yes i will be jogging in place/bending over/jumping around  with the bra on in the dressign room to check it out)


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

^^ i have bought so manyof the undies in the pink collection.. mostly the boy cut ones.. i LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE them.. like seriously.. i am in love with them.  I can't buy enough of them

i love that store


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

Update on the bra.. i tried all the ones at VS while i was there replacing my body racerback bra..  none of them fit right.. the angels pushup was closest.. but it felt like it'd be a little too big.. since i'm losing weight.  

so i am going to try the other 2 stores when ig et around to it.... and i might hold off as long as i can (tho summer is coming fast) to buy it so i don't shrink outta that one too.

(i have been shrinking outta my bras hardcore now


----------



## KAZ

Does anyone have access to Lush bath products  (it's a Canadian company)?  They make the most amazing sparkly body bar/cocoa butter bar called "Shimmy Shimmy". It comes shaped like a heart and you rub it on (I hit it with a hairblow dryer to pre melt it a bit) and the golden sheen, sparkle and glow lasts for HOURS and it smells of vanilla. SO AMAZING.


----------



## honEbee

*toenail question*

For nice looking feet, should you leave the toenails long (not so long they are talens), medium, or very short (all sizes being shaped and polished)?  I've seen all three and I'm not sure what is considered the nicest looking.

What do you guys think?


----------



## fizzygirl

I do not like them when they're long...I've even seen girls at the salon getting acrylic tips on their big toe...it looks silly imo.  Mine are generally short, but once in a while if I want to do the french pedicure thing, I'll have them a bit longer so there's actually some little white on the tip to work with.


----------



## honEbee

^
That's how I always keep mine too, pretty short.

I was just curious about what most people thought was attractive.  Really long ones kindof gross me out.


----------



## dr seuss

long nails are reminiscent of an aardvark or similar creature. 

not good. 

sorry, just wanted to poke around in a thread i'm not supposed to :D ris-que!


----------



## TABOOMA

^^ Probably... notice how's she rubbing her nose afterwards...


----------



## Dtergent

The only foundation I ever use is Prescriptives Custom Blend. It's my exact shade. And it doesn't break me out


----------



## honEbee

Laura said:
			
		

> *as far as drugstore body wash, I just picked up this stuff called Tone at wal mart because it's ridiculously cheap and it smells really good - I got the Mango Splash flavor. *



I just got some of it.  I LOVE the smell.  Makes your skin nice and soft too.


----------



## fizzygirl

I LOVE the colour experte kit by loreal....it's the one with the haircolor *and* the matching highlighting kit with it.  I've had nothing but good results, and people are amazed that it's from a box.


----------



## Sweetpea

*stumbles in*

oops wrong bathroom


----------



## fizzygirl

If you know anyone with a caruso (or other brand) steam roller set, those are amazing as far as holding power.  My hair  loses curl so fast with regular hot rollers, but with the steam ones the curls stay for at least a day, generally more.


----------



## fizzygirl

Which black did you get?

Honestly there are some blacks that scream fake....Unless you are going for that look you don't want things that say "blue black" or "deepest black"....


----------



## fizzygirl

soft black should be fine...you just don't want a jet black or true black or something like that


----------



## Taliana

yeah, darker hair is way better to maintain and you dont have to worry about horrible dark roots when u have blonde hair!!!!!! im so happy i stopped dying mine blonde... ive not actualy dyed the roots of my hair since about um SEPTEMBER last year. wow. thats amazing for me. (ive dyed the dreads tho, just not the roots and new hair)


----------



## poopie

*ooh...*

so, i work in a corporate restaurant and i am somewhat limited with my creative desires. well, for a long time now i have wanted to check out some black hair. i have naturally dark brown hair. well, i did it myself with GARNIER 100% COLOR. the color is "blue-black" and it is *awesome*. i date the punk rockstar guitarist and my lesbian-folk loving ass has to attempt to look punk at his shows (i even bought a thick black leather cuff!).

anyway, i really like it! and the boyfriend LOVES it! i didn't think it would go over too well with anyone else, but i have gotten SO MANY compliments lately!  it in no way looks natural, but it looks really good.
i figured with cooler weather i needed to do something. i have conquered red (whether it be auburn or "angela chase red" from "my so-called life"), i was born with brown, and now i've done black. i guess i'm going platinum for summer. anyway...once i figure how to turn the flash back on my camara, i might post some pics. =)

by the way, i was TERRIFFIED! but, my risk paid off. =)


----------



## Beagle

lol I wanna ask some questions here but I fear being ridiculed hahaha...


----------



## Beagle

NOT THAT I USE ANY OF THIS STUFF...

but when are you supposed to use moisturizer and astringent?

Moisturize after shower/face wash, and astringent in the morning?  Give me the low down ladies...so I can tell my friend


----------



## Beagle

isn't the point of moisturizing to replace all the stuff you lost after washing and using the astringent?


----------



## Beagle

mattifying?? see you guys are getting all technical on me now


----------



## Beagle

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> *Yes. And also, some people are predisposed to having dry flaky skin, especially in the colder west climates.
> I dont reallly use moisturizer daily since i have oily skin. I use a mattifying moisturizer which is for oily skin and hotter climates. *



see, I don't like the one I use because I don't like the way it feels when I sweat(I live in Cali, and we're having a hot spell in the middle of winter.  It's been like 85 degrees here during the day lol...SO CAL IS GREAT!)  Anyway, I'm assuming I should try one of these mattifier ones?  Can anyone recommend some to try?  My friends real curious.


----------



## fizzygirl

Has anyone ever used bare minerals or bare escentuals makeup?  I'm getting my mom a set for Christmas, and I've heard good things about it as far as it being good to your skin, but I've never known anyone that had it...


----------



## Beagle

My friend thinks he should by this stuff one at a time or something, so he doesn't look wierd at the store.


----------



## fairnymph

*NAILS*

I like NutraNail maximum nail strengthener -- it is just clear and doesn't damage my nails at all, because it doesn't contain any formaldehyde. AVOID formaldehyde. I also love Barielle nail strenghtener (it's a cream you rub into your nails and cuticles). For polish, I've always been a fan of Revlon -- they have great shades and they last a long time, both in the bottle and on your nails.

*LIPS*

I only like sheer stuff, not creamy or frosted. Clinique Different lipstick and Aveda lip shine are the best sheers. Burt's Bees' original lip balm is the BEST lip balm ever, hands down -- it's the only stuff that acutally works.

*EYES*

I just got some Aveda shadow + vitamins eye shadow in tamarind (a dark, cool toned, shimmery brown) which I apply with a little brush to my lash line -- I essentially use it as a liner. I have grey-green eyes and it really opens them up and makes them look blue. I'm thrilled. I also like their cool toned pinkish eye shadows for my lids.

I adore Maybelline great lash mascara, and buy a new bottle every few months. I like dark brown for light eyes, it looks more natural and flattering.

Tweezerman tweezers and Clinique brow powder are essential.

*FACIAL SKIN*

I don't have a cleanser that I really like; I need to find one -- there are plenty I would like to try but I have an okay cleanser I want to use up first.

I swear by DDF 10% Glycolic Gel with alpha and beta hydroxy acids -- it gets rid of both wrinkles and acne -- of which I  have both. It's the only stuff that does both, and I've noticed a dramatic reduction in fine lines since I started using it a week ago (yes, only a week!).

I love Prescriptives Vibrant vitamin infusing lotion -- it is oil free and makes my skin glow like crazy. I look healthier and younger instantly. It's a great base for eye shadow too.

For masks, I find that Bath and Body Works Pure Simplicity pumpkin mask works wonders -- it smooths patches of rough and/or bumpy skin with one application. It smells really yummy too.  It's a staff favourite.

*BODY SKIN*

I only use shower gel/body wash (and only ones without sodium lauryl or laureth sulfate); never soap as it is too drying and also, it makes a tan fade much faster. I like Trader Joe's Refresh citrus body wash. It's really cheap too.

I use generic brand 2% salicylic acid pads on my back, chest, and the back of my arms to get rid of small bumps and acne. 

I use vaseline intensive care with aloe for my legs and arms -- it is fast absorbing and a wonderful light but effective moisturizer.

For my hands and feet, I ADORE Ahava advanced hand and foot cream, respectively. This stuff is just amazing! I've never had such soft hand and feet.

*HAIR*

I will only use Aveda hair dye; I have very very fine, dry hair but also alot of grey, and I can't use box hair dye without significant damage and split ends (which I never got before I dyed my hair). Getting my hair dyed professionally is my one real splurge and one that I will never go without again, because it makes a huge difference for my hair.

I haven't settled on a shampoo or conditioner that I like. I currently use John Frieda's Brilliant Brunette which I do like more than most but I'm still not 100% thrilled with. It's quite good but not amazing, ya know? Not sure what I want to try next, I'm thinking Aveda or Redken stuff for coloured hair.

For styling, I have tried like every de-frizz/smoothing agent that is under 15 dollars and have never been thrilled with them. I like Aveda brilliant spray in the little blue glass bottle and Biolage shine renewal, but they still don't completely get rid of my flyaways and frizz, especially on the top of my head -- this fucking hair up here will NOT stay down and it drives me nuts. BUT I just a week or two ago started putting on Frederic Fekkai's olive oil glossing cream and girls and guys, this shit is AMAZING. It is the only stuff that will get rid of my crap frizz and flyaways COMPLETELY as well as  give great shine/texture/smoothness. Plus, it is completely non greasy and non gunky. It is truly miraculous!


----------



## fairnymph

FD, I will give that logics stuff a try, I do like matrix products.

chrissie -- Do you wash off the stuff, since it's a cleanser? The stuff I have is a GEL that I leave on, and put my moisturizer over. I think being able to leave it on  your skin makes a huge difference.


----------



## fairnymph

I have really dry skin generally, but I only apply the gel to problem spots on my face, and I do apply a moisturizer rigth after. And I've been fine. I really suggest a leave on glycolic gel product!


----------



## fairnymph

My forehead is perfectly smooth still but I have canyons surrounding my mouth. Funny how different people wrinkle differently.

I just ordered a bunch of aromaleigh.com eyeshadows and blushes, I can't wait for them to show up!

My micas from betweenfriendstoo.com came yesterday, they are nice as well.


----------



## fairnymph

You should get the skin firming lotions and gels for your cheeks, the ones that also stimulate collagen production. I can probably suggest some for ya if you want.


----------



## fairnymph

I use Natracare tampons, and always-style long pantyliners. Natracare tampons are like tampax, they grow longer not wider. I HATE the ones that grow wider, they hurt to get out!!

After learning about all the scary chemicals in regular tampons, I'll never go back. The vagina is basically a giant mucous membrane so you are just absorbing all those toxic chems.


----------



## fairnymph

Yeah a dry tampon sucks no matter what kind it is. 

But thick-ass pads are even worse!


----------



## fairnymph

I get my glycolic gel at bath and body works (I work at a flagship store so we carry a ton of third party brands). It is DDF (doctor's dermatologic formula or something like that) 10% glycolic acid gel with AHA/BHA. I believe you can get it on  the BBW website, otherwise look for a flagship store near you.

I think Aveda makes a light coloured mascara. I tried the espresso one the other day and really liked it.

Lip stuff -- I know exactly what you mean about the in between thing. I really recommend the Clinique Different lipsticks -- they are very sheer.

The plumeria stuff sounds amazing.


----------



## fizzygirl

My roomie got me this 'supermodel lip kit' thing from victoria's secret for xmas, and it's got some really nice lightly colored lip glosses that go on very well.  It's in a slim case and comes with a little brush as well, so you can apply it very easily.


----------



## fairnymph

Those Dessert lip glosses sound awesome but there aren't any colours that would look good on me (as usual  -- I can only wear really blue toned lip stuff).


----------



## fizzygirl

Several of those colors look like they'd fall in the 'cool' category, which is generally the blue undertones....i'm pretty sure they're sheer enough where it wouldn't matter much anyway.


----------



## fairnymph

Not cool enough for me...you'd be surprised. Stuff has to be REALLY cool, almost actually blue looking purple to not look clownish on me.


----------



## fairnymph

Unless you got a different size bottle, you paid too much. We sell it for $37 in our store. So I would look for a flagship BBW in the future to get it...

I'm glad you are liking it. I think it works miracles. 

wanderer, thanks for the tip,  but I think the problem  is more that the rest of my face looks foul if there is any orangey-ness on my lips, whether natural or unnatural. If that makes sense. :D


----------



## fairnymph

This lip shine from Aveda that I just got is the best lip colour I have ever found for me:


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

mariposa420 said:
			
		

> *The Body Shop's Cranberry Body Butter smells yummylicious.  Get it on sale before they run out of the holiday supply! *



i dont like the smell of any of the cranberry line EXCEPT the lipglosses, and i buy at least 15 of them a year so i dont run out until the holidays again.

zach once told me that my "lips look just like sex" with the cranberry lippybalm.. thats so my little secret... its fucking irresistable.. i never wear anything BUT that on my lips 

as for fragrances - my top pick will ALWAYS be burberry - tender touch

runner up is anna sui - doll


----------



## fairnymph

Ones that aren't too expensive but relatively good...I like Almay personally.

If you are willing to spend a bit more I recommend Clinique. I use a powder/foundation mix that comes in a compact, for covering up bad areas.


----------



## fairnymph

For hands, get some 100% pure shea butter. It rocks, and it's not greasy.

For the record, I don't wear foundation either -- I just use my compact for covering blemishes or redness, and it works great for that (and does not make me break out, either).


----------



## fairnymph

My compact looks slightly gross but I only ever put it on/touch it when my face and hands are clean and I haven't ever developed any related breakouts so I think if you are careful you can keep it relatively  germ free.


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

spork said:
			
		

> *I need a really good hand creme/lotion. My hands are super dry during the winter. They're itchy and they hurt a lot.
> 
> Preferrably something that costs less than say $15 or $20... *


go to the body shop (green awning in the malls) and pick up some of their body butter.  i like the shea, coco and coconut scents the best - they will heal any chapped skin issues (and speaking of chapped, they now carry body butter lip blams)... they are reasonable priced, $16 for a tub thatll last forEVER... i also get this almond hand creme from them, but i forget what its called, smells yummy and works wonders...


ps- raverchik - you can buy almay at target, walmart, etc...


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

misscelestia said:
			
		

> *Agreed.  I spent $8 on this puck of greasy junk that smelled great, but didn't improve my dry, wintery skin.  *


* 
thats weird - i have the opposite reaction to it.

i think it smells like slightly fragranced ass. but it works wonders on my skin... but for the life of me, i cannot STAND the way it smells...*


----------



## fairnymph

Any pure plant butter is the best thing you can use.

As has been said, you can also prevent your skin from getting dried out by  avoiding harsh soaps, especially anything containing sodium laureth sulfate or sodium lauryl sulfate.


----------



## fairnymph

lori, my hands are usually like yours. I use a hand cream (ahava advanced hand cream to be specific) every night and now my hands are for the first winter here ever, not cracked and bleeding. 

But a pure plant butter should work well too, just always apply it every single night right before you go to sleep.


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

for a super super suuuuuper intensive cream (its not a cream its more of an ointment, for lack of a better word)

i use burts bees coconut foot creme, and it smells absoluetly divine. you just have to use it at night or when you can wear socks/mittens because its oily and probably would stain - but it definately does the trick.

this tube was a gift, so i dunno where it can be purchased... no clue where you can buy burts bees?...


----------



## fairnymph

BBW sells pure shea butter for less than $20. It's nice quality too.


----------



## poopie

so, i went to the jade and pearl website, and i purchased sea sponge tampons. i was impressed with their farm and the fact that it's located in tarpon springs (only a couple of hours away from me). i really think this product is going to be super convenient and cheaper then disposable tampons.

they only cost $7 for two sea sponges, but the shipping was $6!!

anxiously awaiting package...


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> *What variant did you get ? I personally think the grapeseed body butter does smell A TINGE like ass lol   But everything else smells f*ckin good enough to eat.  Im partial to Mango (mmmmy favorite!!!!!) , and Nut but i tend to feel like a piece of chocolate. I prefer the fruit smell.
> I also layer my lotions....one VERY good one is the new Johnsons and Johnsons baby care line...i use the Calming one, in violet. Its SOO GOOD *


i HATE the grapeseed.. and the blueberry makes me n auseous... the 3 i like are shea, coconut and cocoa.  the mango is.. ehh.. its ok but im not a huge fan of mango scents to begin with... the rest repulse me though.. they smell bad. but the 3 i listed smell very clean, fresh, and not at all asslike...


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

my "girly advice" for the day.

no matter HOW good of an idea it seems-- NEVER try to cut your own hair in between soaking off a set of acrylic nails and frosting cupcakes... so NOT a good idea. hell. just never try to cut your own hair period. unless you have looong hair and a pretty big margin for error.


----------



## fairnymph

I personally like the smell of the orange loreal shampoo products. But they are evil because they contain SLS. :D

In terms of repairing breakage, you can't really do anything. You can really only prevent further damage.

What I would do if you always need your hair back is get one of those claw plastic things and put your hair up in a bun/twist and clasp it with that thing. That's what I do. It miminimized breakage alot. Also, sleep with your hair out/loose. I shower at night too and I also experience the morning frizziness galore but I'd rather be frizzy and have to deal with that than have irreparable damage from wearing elastics. 

The only time I ever wear elastics is in braids and when I go running, cause I HAVE to have my hair securely up then.


----------



## fairnymph

I like the darker Jillian. I don't think you should be too afriad of looking more like your mom -- she WAS a beautiful woman like you said -- and isn't it an honour to look like her, resemble her even more? I would think of it that way.


----------



## fairnymph

The best one that I have found so far is Boscia amino eye cream. It is preservative, fragrance and yucky chemical free. It is great for wrinkles and very non-irritating ( I have sensitive eye skin). Only thing is it doesn't help with my dark circles at all, but then it doesn't claim to lighten. 


Where do you live? I will see if they sell Boscia in your area.


----------



## fairnymph

I know that the flagship bath and body works sell boscia, and there is one in boca raton:

Bath and Body Works Flagship Store
TOWNE CENTER AT BOCA RATON
6000 WEST GLADES ROAD
BOCA RATON, FL 33433
561-368-6774


----------



## fairnymph

^^^
LOL! We don't mind pics of intoxicated Jillian.


----------



## fizzygirl

they now have a version of jessica simpson's dessert beauty stuff at walgreens...it's still somewhat pricey for there ($12-20) but just wanted to let ya know


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

hey! im having a total hair-color crisis and i figured that if anyone would know what to do, it would be you guys!


i colored my hair about 4 days ago, with i think a garnier product. it didnt turn out how i wanted. it doesnt look BAD per se, i just havent been able to get used to it, and im really not diggin it.  its a really deep intense auburn, probably about 3-5 shades darker than my natural color... 

i want to do something else.. i was hoping for a more eggplanty color... what can i do short of stripping the color out of my hair and going back to a natural color?


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

joannie_mhm said:
			
		

> *KaNdEbUtTaHfLy- have you thought about putting some lighter streaks in it? that might bring in the contrast to the colour you're not used to. *


light like blonde? i think ive had enough change lol!  but i love the read and blonde look, im just not entirely sure i can pull it off?...


----------



## fizzygirl

I love the beach hair stuff   My hair is short and very straight, but after being at the beach it gets this tousled textured bed-hair look that's kinda sexy.  Thus, that spray is a staple of mine during the summer.   It looks more out of place during the rest of the year, and with dressed up outfits, but I do use it a lot otherwise.


----------



## poopie

*the SPONGE!*

so, i went to the jade and pearl website to order the sponges. i got them several months ago, and i love them. 

well, after having them for one month i decided to get on depo-provera. i was kinda irritated though, b/c i had just bought this new product that works great, but if i wasn't going to be having a period, well, then- what was the point?!

well, as a lot of people know, new birth control methods kinda fuck up your cycle. so, i've been having break-through bleeding for over a month (which i was told is normal for the shot). but damn...these sponges are GREAT! b/c i'm not bleeding very much, i really don't rinse it out very often. i probably would have gone through 3 boxes of tampons by now. and because they're ALL NATURAL i don't have to worry about t.s.s. and what-have-you. so, when i take a shower, that's when i take it out and rinse it out, and then i put my other one in. they're so easy to disinfect too!

i only have one issue...trying to "get it out" from inside of me. soemtimes i go through two or three yoga postures, but whatever. 

oh man...i think the "gross-out" factor is one of the best parts. the look on soemone's face when you tell them is just classic. 

anyway, that's my product review of the sea pearls, i highly recommend them.


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

randycaver said:
			
		

> *Yeah, that's what I'm saying
> 
> Red ruined my hair for over a year even after many bleaches that subsequently destroyed my hair  *



 so the last thing id ever want to hear.... ive had my hair red for a week and a half now and i cant stand it... but i dont wanna trash my haird by repeated bleachings


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

how long would you guys recommend waiting between colorings?  i was hoping for a deeper burgundy/eggplanty  color, but isntead i got a dark but vibrant auburn, which is more orangey red than i wanted... everyone says it looks great, but i still just cant get used to it enough to actually LIKE it...

id like to try a clor called "tropic" by hydrience, but i dunno if overlapping shades of reds would be the best plan....


----------



## SigmaSis03

*Philosophy products to a worthy Bluelight lady...*

This might sound silly and some of you may be grossed out by the idea of using hand-me-down skincare products, but I'm completely serious.  I spent a lot of money on this stuff and would hate to see it go to waste.  

My skin recently went haywire and decided that it does not like Philosophy products anymore.  I don't know what happened because I've been using them for a long time and have always loved them.  But, I've had to make a switch, which leaves me with a rather large supply of products just taking up space in my bathroom cabinets.  So, if you want it, it's all yours.  The bottles/jars/whatever have all been opened and most have been used, but everything's more than half full, they're not old, and everything's been kept clean.

What I have:

Purity Made Simple
The Great Mystery
The Greatest Love
Hope in a Bottle
Hope in a Jar
On A Clear Day H202
The Great Awakening
Shelter sunscreen (unopened)

Try www.philosophy.com if you're not familiar with Philosophy and need product descriptions.

I'll pack it all up and send it to you and all I'd expect in return is reimbursement for the shipping.  PM me if you're interested.


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

philosophy products are awesome!


----------



## fizzygirl

Just got some of this:





It was only like $6 and it's supposed to gradually give you a fake tan...so you don't have the streaks and worry about messing up with the really fast self-tanner stuff....we'll see how it works out


----------



## SigmaSis03

Ok, I don't know what the hell is happening to my skin, but whatever change it's going through is going to end up costing me a lot of damn money.  I had to go to the doctor today for what turned out to be contact dermititis on my eyelids.  So, now, not only does my entire face hate Philosophy, but, apparently, my eyes hate Urban Decay.  The doctor advised I go home and throw out everything that I've used for the last week and never use it again, which was the entire contents (save one shade which I never use anyway) of two UD Face Cases.  It's hard to say what exactly caused it, especially since nothing I've used is new to me, but since my eyelids are now red, flaky, and burning, I plan to play it safe and just toss them all.  So, bye bye X, Polyester Bride, Crash, Grifter, Midnight Cowgirl, and Acid Rain.    I mean, really, could my skin be any more tempermental right now?  

Anyway, the point of this post, besides just to rant, is to ask if anyone has used that *Bare Escentuals* stuff.  I got some new Kiss My Face stuff to replace my Philosophy products for washing, moisturizing, etc.  I figure it can't hurt to transition into a more natural skin care regimen, considering the problems I've been having.  Maybe that's what I need to do with my cosmetics too.  

I've been using the Philosophy Airbrush face powder and I love it.  It's light, but gives good, sheer coverage.  I'm almost out and they're changing the packaging or something, so I can't get anymore.  And I need to get something to replace all my eyeshadows now sitting in the trash can anyway, so I'm placing an order.  But, I don't want to go in unaware.  So, if anyone has used the Bare Escentuals powder and/or eye shadow/glimmer, it would be great to hear about your experiences.


----------



## fizzygirl

SigmaSis03....if I were you I wouldn't throw it all out....if you're having a reaction like that there might be a chance your skin is just being momentarily retarded vs. a permanent change.  I have super-sensitive skin and from time to time I've had psoriasis breakouts on my arms, itchy rashy hive like things on my chest, and (the best) times when the skin on my eyelids started peeling like after you're sunburnt.  After various steroid-based creams or hydrocortisone stuff and changing to non-fragranced stuff on a regular basis I find that I can still use the other stuff on special occasions without having much of an issue.  So you could probably use the eyeshadows or lotions, just not on a daily basis. 

I'm surprised your derm. didn't tell you to use cetaphil or something very basic on your skin.  Not that the kiss my face stuff is bad, but sometimes even the natural ingredients contained in those products can irritate sensitive skin.


----------



## SigmaSis03

Thanks for the advice, fizzygirl.  What's strange is I've never had sensitive skin.  I've never even been to a dermotologist because I've never had any problems.   It was my plain ole PCP that advised me to toss all the eye stuff.



I don't know.  I've been thinking a lot about making some changes to my lifestyle, you know, Spring Fever kind of stuff.  I stopped eating meat about a year ago.  We try to buy as much organic food as we can.  And gradually, our home is becoming more natural (cleaning products and such).  It just makes sense that I should carry over that same philosophy of 'natural is better' to things I put on my body.  Little by little, I guess.  I'm definitely open to suggestions.


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

okay i glanced and i didnt see anything but i'll keep looking.

any of you girls have a good Leave-in conditioner especially since i will be in jamaica next week and the wind/sand/clorine/saltwater/surfing/scuba etc will be killing me.

not to mention i also have streaks so the dye doesn't help.. lol

cheaper the better.. thanks!


----------



## fizzygirl

> I don't know. I've been thinking a lot about making some changes to my lifestyle, you know, Spring Fever kind of stuff. I stopped eating meat about a year ago. We try to buy as much organic food as we can. And gradually, our home is becoming more natural (cleaning products and such). It just makes sense that I should carry over that same philosophy of 'natural is better' to things I put on my body. Little by little, I guess. I'm definitely open to suggestions.


My derm also had me switch to Ivory snow detergent, and told me to avoid fabric softener at all costs, because that's often something people are allergic or sensitve too, although I really don't think that would have anything to do with your eyelids.  For static stuff you can just buy static spray, although it is kinda annoying sometimes.


----------



## fizzygirl

Hey Dani-le you'd probably want to go see a professional about that.  If you have it on your scalp then a shampoo like denorex or t-gel would possibly help.  If it's rather mild then you can also use a hydrocortisone cream, but those are only to be used for short periods of time.  Other things you're going to need a prescription for.


----------



## SigmaSis03

I prefer the Biore wipes to any of the others.  Don't know why exactly, they just make my face feel cleaner.

Also, I just started using the bareMinerals multi-tasking mineral in Clear Radiance.  Soooo much better than any of the blushes or pinky bronzers I've used.  It makes my face look so... well... radiant, without adding a lot of color, which usually I have enough of on my own.


----------



## fizzygirl

I'm totally giving the jergens natural glow lotion a thumbs up.  You don't really notice the color for a few days, so you don't notice any minor mistakes like you do with instant full-on self-tanners.  However I definitely do look a bit darker than I did.  Make sure you exfoliate first though, cause I did have a couple of spots on my feet where the rough skin kinda showed more tanning, but that was easy to correct.  It does have that self-tanner smell though, once you've got it on, but it's not bad, and it didn't irritate my super sensitive skin.


----------



## fairnymph

For mineral makeup, I love www.aromaleigh.com and www.bewellstaywell.com (the latter site also has mascara, which is super hard to find 'natural'). I love the eyeshadows from aromaleigh, and I *finally* found the perfect shade of blush at bewellstaywell (earth's beauty brand - shade: rosewood). I have really, really blue-ish skin so nearly all blushes and lipsticks are too pinkish/reddish/orangish/brownish for me, and make me look dead and/or clownish. I basically have to wear very mauve shades...and this blush rocks. You can't even tell I'm wearing it! Very finy texture too.


----------



## fairnymph

I also have hair recommendation, it's a spray that gives your hair body and shape, as well as cutting down on frizz and putting back nutrients. It's available at health food stores and it's called Giovanni's Vitapro Fusion Leave-In . It makes me hair feel great and if I ever try to curl it,  it holds a curl much better -- even just braiding it or playing with it will make it hold its shape. But it's not sticky or stiff (I never use hairspray or gel).


----------



## fairnymph

FYI, the body shop's products are NOT 'all natural' -- nearly all of them contain synthetic preservatives linked to a variety of health problems, as well as other synthetic chemicals of questionable safety. It's just marketing on their part, trying to be 'natural'. And it fucking pisses me off, I tell you.  

Not that all products with parabens are evil (although I won't use them anymore), it's just LYING to say 'oh this is all natural' when it is far from it. And then people are lulled into a false sense of safety...


----------



## fairnymph

LOL, it's not your fault. I mean they market their stuff as being 'all natural' so you are just repeating that. It just hit a sore spot for me that I thought I'd mention.

I used to love a lot of their stuff too.


----------



## fairnymph

It might be slightly more natural than *some* brands, but on the whole, I don't feel they have any right whatsoever to call themselves natural, either relatively or absolutely speaking.

For example, they might have more natural ingredients than vaseline intensive care, but not than aveeno. 

It *IS* cool that they don't do animal testing, props for that.


----------



## fairnymph

Another lying brand is Aveda, again, FAR from all natural (though probably a bit better than the body shop)....also they will call their ingredients different things in order to hide their true identities....EVIL!


----------



## fairnymph

Correct! It drives me nuts!


----------



## fairnymph

When I was a light red I loved john frieda's blonde line.


----------



## fairnymph

Any idea to what you are allergic, exactly? Just curious.


----------



## fairnymph

SigmaSis:



> I got some new Kiss My Face stuff to replace my Philosophy products


KMF products have some yucky stuff and common irritants in them. As I've been saying in my past few posts, they are like these other companies that claim to be 'natural' but aren't. 

The parabens are a common source of irritation, and KMF contains parabens. In general, any chemically sounding names should alert you to the presence of potential irritation.

The site I posted earlier, www.bewestaywell.com has a ton of face care products. I also just recently  got some stuff from www.allnaturalcosmetics.com . Both of these places offer samples (usually around $1-2) for most of their products, so you can make sure before you invest.

Good luck with your implementation of truly natural and organic products in your life...it's difficult at first but IME well worth it.


----------



## fairnymph

I have a question for you ladies, regarding blackheads.

My skin used to be absolutely flawless until about 3 years ago, when I started getting a few zits. a week and blackheads on my nose. Currently I use a 10% glycolic gel on all my problem spots (essentially T-zone and temples) and that seems to prevent most of the zits/minimizes any that pop up. HOWEVER, *nothing will get rid of my blackheads!* 

I have tried the biore strips (they don't do jackshit), haven't tried the metal tool thing but I doubt it would help, as I have extremely tiny pores -- it is impossible to pop 99% of the zits I  get, and 99.99999% of the blackheads.

They drive me nuts, they aren't hugely visible but *I* hate seeing them. Any ideas? Salicylic acid does nothing for me and I can't use benzoyl peroxide or I get a contact dermatitis.


----------



## fairnymph

^^^
No shit. Yeah, I exfoliate.


----------



## fairnymph

Question for anyone who has been on accutane -- did it get rid of your blackheads?


----------



## fairnymph

But I never used to have them!


----------



## SigmaSis03

fairnymph said:
			
		

> *SigmaSis:
> 
> 
> KMF products have some yucky stuff and common irritants in them. As I've been saying in my past few posts, they are like these other companies that claim to be 'natural' but aren't.
> 
> The parabens are a common source of irritation, and KMF contains parabens. In general, any chemically sounding names should alert you to the presence of potential irritation.*



I know, but I consider them a step, albeit a small one, in the right direction.  And with KMF products, it depends a lot on what you get _how_ good (or not so good, as the case may be) it really is.   I was relieved to see the ingredients on the back of the bottle of face wash, which were completely natural and certified organic, until I got to Decyl Glucoside and Xanthan Gum.  But, considering the ingredients list for a lot of stuff I've used in the past, just those two, I consider an improvement.  I'm amassing quite a list of sources when I'm ready to move on to something else.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## fairnymph

> Decyl Glucoside and Xanthan Gum.


These actually aren't that bad. DG is a very gentle cleanser, one that I like personally. Xanthan gum is really just a plant gum, used as thickener. I haven't looked at their face washes (I have a great one I like already), but I know nearly everything else I looked at had parabens in it.


----------



## SigmaSis03

fairnymph said:
			
		

> *These actually aren't that bad. DG is a very gentle cleanser, one that I like personally. Xanthan gum is really just a plant gum, used as thickener. I haven't looked at their face washes (I have a great one I like already), but I know nearly everything else I looked at had parabens in it. *



Great!  I've been looking for specific information about those ingredients and had come up pretty much empty. 

Yeah, the shower gels and stuff have some of the standard ingredients you might expect _not_ to find in all-natural products.  Nice products, but with a little taste of deception, as you've mentioned.  I really like the Obsessively Organic collection of face care they have, though, so far anyway and they seem to be living more up to their name.

And to change the topic a bit, who else shops at Zappos?  I adore this site and buy almost all my shoes from it.  So much more variety than any of the stores around here and if I do my research, I end up with much better prices.  And returns are easier with them than anywhere I've ever shopped, online or otherwise.


----------



## fizzygirl

They have the best cutesy girlie dress shoes ANYWHERE :D  I always have a wish list going on there, but rarely do I get to actually buy them :/


----------



## SigmaSis03

I love that you can search by color, style, size, heel height... or any combination of the four.  So, yeah, if you haven't figured it out yet, I highly recommend Zappos.  They should pay me for the marketing.


----------



## fairnymph

I hadn't either. I just checked it out though and despite their giant selection was not able to find a pair of knee-high boots that I liked that was slender enough in the calf.


----------



## SigmaSis03

fairnymph said:
			
		

> *I hadn't either. I just checked it out though and despite their giant selection was not able to find a pair of knee-high boots that I liked that was slender enough in the calf.  *



I have the same problem.  If your calves are as slim as mine, good luck finding a pair anywhere that fits.  My advice is to buy a nice pair that you like otherwise and take it to a cobbler/shoe repair place.  Most boots have a seam on the back or side, which makes them relatively easy to alter so that it better fits your calf.



			
				smart-e said:
			
		

> *^^^^
> OMG That shoe sight is amazing. Please say they deliver to Australia free of Charge.....***Drools****



Not sure.  But, I know it's free in the US.  And they always upgrade your shipping.  No shit, I've ordered shoes in the evening when I get home fom work and gotten them the very next day and the shipping was FREE!


----------



## SigmaSis03

Oh, and aunty establishment, I find it funny that you say you have your blackheads _professionally_ removed and all the lady's doing is squeezing them out with her fingernails.  What's so professional about that?  It absolutely blows my mind that any trained/certified esthetician, presuming she is one, would do something like that.  And you're paying her for it?!


----------



## fairnymph

> My advice is to buy a nice pair that you like otherwise and take it to a cobbler/shoe repair place. Most boots have a seam on the back or side, which makes them relatively easy to alter so that it better fits your calf.


Oooooh...this is a great idea! I didn't think of this or realize it was possible. This is totally what I will do. My calves at the thickest part are about 11" in circumference -- I've never been able to find anything even close to fitting in a style I liked (and I dont' try on pointy shoes).


----------



## poopie

joanie- i think yer in need of a toner!

they're available at sally's and get rid of nasty yellowness and brassiness

toner 

ugh....i have a blackheads ALL OVER my nose. and yes, they're quite small, but i can always see them, of course. i actually have a gift card for a facial...perhaps i should schedule it soon and give an update.


----------



## poopie

i use l'oreal "sublime bronze" lotion in "deep". it will stay on for quite a while (a week or so) but, you need to keep your skin moisturized and avoid serious exfoliation.  i try to reapply every other day, also.i have some blotchiness inside my elbow right now, because that part is moved so often and rubbed a lot.

btw, the smell sucks. i usually put some lotion on after it dries, but it can still be detected. 

and let it soak in completely, unless you want tan clothes.

it take between 30-60 minutes to completely dry.


----------



## fizzygirl

I'm a fan of the Jergens Natural Glow lotion..it's not an instant tan, but develops over the span of a few applications, which makes it more foolproof and also longer lasting because you just use it every day or so.


----------



## fairnymph

I have had success with the neutrogena foams and sprays. I like the darker one though as the lighter one is too subtle for me.


----------



## poopie

like i said, your skin naturally flakes off...and with it some color shall go. but, if you apply it fairly regularly, this shouldn't happen. when it happens to me, i just start over. i take a pumice stone to my whole body. fun fun fun. *barf* the whole tub turns tan.

tan in a bottle can be a bit of a hassle, but it's still a lot easier then packing up a cooler, towel, and some entertainment and driving to the beach just to get hot, sweaty, and some skin cancer. it's actually even easier then going to the salon i think. whenever i go, i get that "burnt skin" smell, and my pits stink, so i have to take a shower immediately afterwards.


----------



## fizzygirl

It's only the very outermost layers of skin, and we're soaking stuff in them all the time with our fragranced lotions and skin smoothing things and whatnot, so it's not too much difference...


----------



## THeRaVeToY

^^ I highly reccommend the "Sheer Blonde" line.  My roommate and I went from dorm life to an apartment, and the change in water was bad.  VERY bad (Think: verging-on-green for my box-dye-job roommie).  Using the shampoo and conditioner helped SO much, her hair went blonde again, and mine got un-brassy.

I just discovered this thread, and was skipping through it, and saw the little section where prenatal vitamins were suggested... They're not good to take if you're not pregnant!  They can be expensive, and anything excess you ingest that's water soluable you'll just piss out.  AND you can get to toxic levels with things like iron, and fat soluable vitaimns (A, D, E and I believe K) which pregnant women need in much higher levels.  They make your nails and hair stronger, but so do normal vitamins and certian types of lotions/conditioners!

As for my daily regemine:
I use Dove soaps, I'm in love with the smell of the new cucumber-green bar soap!  I have harsh water, and any Dove products leave my skin clear and it counterbalances the drying effect of the water.

For shaving I use Bath & Body Works salt scrub (it stings a bit when you shave, but you get silky smooth results) in Moonlight Path.  It's salt in scented oil, and it's wonderful just to exfoliate with, also.  I don't have a preferred razor brand, as long as it's 3 or more blades, and the head pivots.

I follow up every shower with Lubriderm Intensive lotion (it has a dark red label/cap).  I get rough patches on my arms, and it's the only thing I've ever found that smooths my skin.  You don't need much at a time--it lasts forever!  My face gets Nutrogena Non-Commedegenic (sp?) lotion during the winter, I don't usually use anything during the summer because I use sunscreen before I leave the house.  Over-moisturizing makes me blotchy.

I have fine, blonde, wavy, highlighted hair, and in the back it's pretty short--I like to spike it up.  I start out with stick wax, almost any brand will do.  I usually follow that up with a shot or two of hairspray (my hairdresser likes to pass on the stuff she gets as samples.  She's a goddess.)  The hairspray helps to hold everything in place without getting too stiff.  The front of my hair (which is about jaw-length) gets a little wax to control flyaways, after some stuff I get at CVS called "Hair Goo."  It's this green gooey stuff that works beautifully: controls the wave without weighing down.

I never put any dye on my hair that comes from a box.  It's so fine I don't dare.  Luckily my hairdresser is a friend of my mothers, and I let her go a little crazy on my hair (most of her clients want the same boring blonde highlights, so I let her do what she feels like), so she cuts and colors it for around $30 about once every 6 weeks.  Her salon charges like $45 for a haircut and blow dry, and starts at $90 for highlights... without her, I'd die.

My scent is from the Body Shop, called Lemon Tea.  I love it, I have the perfume and the oil, but they don't sell it anymore (I don't think) so I use it sparingly.

For makeup, I basically use whatever.  I really only wear it for work, where it's a required part of the dress code.  My makeup bag never even leaves my car!  Some of it is (don't ask me why) the Mary-Kate and Ashley Olson line from Wal-Mart.  They're these shimmery crayons to use as eyeliner, and they're great for people like me who apply makeup while in the car and can't be too precise.  Plus they're blunt enough that I can't take out an eye while merging into traffic.  The one mascara I've found that I loved was Clinique... very few clumps, and great coverage, but expensive, and I always dry out my mascara.

I recently discovered something, after years of trying every makeup remover and scrub and mask... I just wash my makeup off with water and a MINUTE amount of Dove bar soap (mostly for the mascara) and I'm blemish free.  Even the ever-present-but-barely-noticeable blackheads on the end of my nose have begun to clear up.  A few of my girlfriends have tried cutting down on the amount of cleansers for thier faces, and some have had the same results.  I think we've been brainwashed into believing we need to wash obsessively, and then we add more things to our routines to counteract the effects of the things we're using... it's a horrible cycle.  And expensive.

I never realized Sephora stores were so rare.  One moved into the mall in my town a few years ago, and I guess I took it for granted... plus everything is SO expensive in there.  I'd rather get MAC from the MAC store in the mall, and Hard Candy and Urban Decay both have counters or displays in Nordstroms (last time I was there).  I did get some Sephora-brand eyeshadow once, and it was great... very fine powder with an even texture, but it smudged easily (in the bad way).


----------



## poopie

*FINALLY! sunless tan help!*

for all of you girls who use sunless tanner and hate the smell, there is this bitchin' new product!






this product apparently neutralizes the smell of the self-tanner!
find a salon that carries this  

dude, i cannot wait to buy this! my boyfriend and i HATE that overpowering yucky rotten pina colada smell of self-tanner!

YAY!


----------



## fizzygirl

yeah i just put everything in the washer/dryer, but my bras also come mainly from wal-mart and target, and don't have padding or delicate lace on them...

i did lose one the other day...the underwire got all bent out of shape....it's going to cost a whopping  $8.99 to replace it, though, so i don't mind too much


----------



## poopie

if you're worried about the washer, try throwing them in a mesh lingerie bag. you can pick one up at wal-mart for about 5 bucks. i throw my delicate silky/satiny shirts in there too.


----------



## KaNdEbUtTaHfLy

okay girls... keeping things clean....

living in AZ we have an abundance of... dirt, dust and other ickes that get things dirty REALLY fast...

one thing that i cannot keep clean are shoes... i only wear sandals, and during summer i live in foam flip flops, but they get dirty SO quickly... i had one friend tell me to put them in the dishwasher, but im not so sure what i think about that....  

also, i bought a white coach bag a week or so ago, and its already looking a little dingy... anyone have any ideas on how to keep these things clean?  

also, re bras, i wash mine with everything else in the washer, but i lie them flat to dry....


----------



## fizzygirl

Jamie: I used proactiv for a while and it worked fairly well on me (as well as anything does) but I've since been using the st ives gentle cleansing wash for acne prone skin.  It's a lot cheaper to just buy that (~$3) if you already have a moisturizer you like.  Do you tend to rest your face on your hands at all, while you're at your desk or whatever?  That can often be a reason for breakouts in that area.  

I love this stuff:

Le Couvent des Minimes Honey & Shea  
I got the sample size kit when it was on sale, and it just smells so close to real honey...mmmmmmm!


----------



## Dtergent

I used to have some zits and Proactiv made me look like a raisin. I peeled and my skin just got dry. Try eating fresh food always! I put a dab of raw honey on my spots. It helps tremendously, dries only the zit out.

I also use Cetaphil to clean my face. When I need astringent of some sort, I cut a lemon open and it cleans beautifully! If you have some rosewater, it's nice to dab on your skin.

I do not use conditioner. I am kind of careful about chemicals. Every morning before I bathe, I massage oil (I use organic extra virgin) into my hair, and when I shampoo it off, my hair is lush without being oily! 

Obviously I'm one of those "natural products" people. LOL.


----------



## fizzygirl

I definitely don't discard the refill thing after 2 shaves or I'd be going through several a week   Those thingees are expensive!  I just kind of keep an eye on how good of a shave I'm getting from the razor.  I probably change it out every 2 weeks or so as well.


----------



## THeRaVeToY

Does anyone in CT (Manchester, Hartford, Middletown areas) have any suggestions for places to get a bikini and/or brazilian wax?  

I'm sick of doing the bikini wax at home, and even more fed up with constant shaving.  I've heard too many horror stories about waxings gone wrong, so I want to find someone with a good reputation.


----------



## Dtergent

randycaver said:
			
		

> *I was wondering if anybody knew anything about deodorants and lotions and the like that contain hydrogenated oils.
> 
> If it's bad to put into your body, isn't it bad to rub INTO your body?
> 
> I suppose this is why we have natural products people, eh?  *



I guess they're bad too! I use Tom's of Maine deoderant. It smells great.


----------



## fairnymph

Lots to comment on; first on the razors:

I guess I will stick with my venus/mach 3 (husband and I use them interchangeably). The 'free schtick' thing has expired it seems but I'm not going to try it after reading these reviews.

I usually throw the blades away after 4-5 uses. I go by how the aloe strip looks -- when it's mostly gone, I throw out the blade. That coincides, I find, with when the blade stops getting a close shave.

But I also don't shave very often -- underarms every 3 days, and legs every 1-2 weeks (I have very fine, blonde leg hair). I only wax or pluck my bikini line. So I don't go through razors very quickly, and neither does the husband as he has a beard. :D

I've just heard about this new acne laser treatment thingy. I know nothing about it yet but my best friend who has really bad acne was all excited about it. Definitely worth looking into --I wonder though if it is permanent or just a temporary clear-up?

Regarding hydrogenated oils (and other toxic things like say mineral oils), while I doubt that a substantial  amount penetrates the skin,  I still wouldn't want to put it on myself. Frankly I wouldn't want to put anything on my body (other than hair dye, my one guilty beauty product) that isn't safe to eat. It makes sense IMO.

Over  the past 6 months I have ENTIRELY switched over to all natural (and TRULY all natural, not just claiming to be, but edible ingredients) beauty care products, with the one exception of hair dye (and for that I go with Aveda which is at least slightly less evil). It has been hard and a bit frustrating as products I have been using for years and I had to suddenly abandon those and find  new ones that worked just as well.

I'll write up a review of brands and products I've tried of the all-natural (and so called all natural) sort, if there is interest.


----------



## fairnymph

Oh, and Proactive only seems to work for some people, from what I've seen, and those people tend to have fairly mild acne. It's definitely not worth the hype or cost IMO.


----------



## SigmaSis03

I definitely got sucked into the claiming to be natural scam.  But, I'm learning more.  If you're interested in researching some of the ingredients in your beauty care products, I found this site to be quite helpful (and scary at times!):  EWG Searchable Guide 

I'd been using Kiss My Face shower gel and lotion, but that company falls into the claiming to be natural category, with a lot of their products anyway.  And the lotion wasn't very effective anyway.  I've recently purchased some new body wash and body creme from Terressentials and I'm curious to see how I'll like them... I'll post a review once I've used them.  

I have a hard time finding good natural products to use on my face because they're usually loaded with oils that my combination (and kind of fussy in areas) skin doesn't like.  Currently, I use Clearly Natural Essentials glycerine soap with Juniper Berry and Eucalyptus to wash my face.  Good results so far.

I use bare escentuals make-up, face powder only most of the time, but occasionally the eye pigments as well.  I really love how natural they look.  And as far as I know, the only thing potentially harmful in them are the ingredients that give them their UVA/UVB protection qualities.  And I think the benefit to those outweighs the risk.  

I still use Kiss My Face Whenever shampoo and conditioner (reformulated, now with no parabens) because I wash my hair everyday and love that it leaves my hair feeling so light and clean but never dry.

I've not made any efforts to find a natural product for styling my hair.  I have very short hair and I use a spiking glue on it, which I doubt would be easy to recreate naturally.  I'd be willing to take suggestions though.  My other guilty pleasure in beauty care is my Philosophy The Present.  It's the only Philosophy product I still use and it's a make-up primer, although often it's the only thing I use on my face at all, in place of a moisturizer.  Again, I'd love to find a suitable natural replacement, but doubt I'll have any luck.

And all that out of the way, I'd love to hear some all-natural reviews as they would definitely help me in my quest.


----------



## fairnymph

^^^
Don't get bare escentuals, go to www.aromaleigh.com ... same stuff, much cheaper!


----------



## SigmaSis03

I love the bare escentuals.  It's just the right amount of coverage without looking like makeup at all.  And I've heard you can use it wet for full coverage too, but I don't know.  I also use the multi-tasking minerals in Clear Radiance... gives my fair skin a natural glow, but not oily glow, sparkling radiant glow.  According to it's description on Sephora, _Clear Radiance provides a natural luminosity that is similar to the dewiness of a child's skin. It's that "you're too darn cute I just have to pinch your cheeks" look._  Exactly.  

I'm checking out your suggestion right now, fairnymph, and it's the same formulation, it looks like, so at $10 less a jar, that's a steal.  And they have $2 samples, so I may try that next time I need to replenish my foundation powder.  I think I'll stick with the Clear Radiance though because I don't see a comparable product and I love that stuff!


----------



## fairnymph

I have the stuff from aromaleigh that mimics clear radiance and it ROCKS, for the record. AL is a great site/place.


----------



## SigmaSis03

fairnymph said:
			
		

> *I have the stuff from aromaleigh that mimics clear radiance and it ROCKS, for the record. AL is a great site/place.  *



I didn't see it.  What's it called?


----------



## Dtergent

These are the natural things I use. I mentioned them awhile back, but it is useful to get them into a summary here:

I make my own lipgloss. There is a plum here that gives a wonderful red and I mix the juice with honey. I also use the bare juice for some color on my cheeks, occassionally. It is the most natural thing ever. EVER! I cannot emphasize this enough. I used saffron for awhile (rub on lips and skin) but it's expensive. You can use annatto too. I use just honey for a clear balm.

When I wake up, I rub my body and hair with organic extra virgin olive oil. I give myself a little massage, relax a bit, and bathe it off. My skin is dewy all day, and my hair is fabulous mostly. I always had dry hair until I started doing this. Now, it seems to have naturally gone great.

If i need astringent for my face, I use lemon. I also use rosewater. When I have a zit, I rub some garlic on it before i sleep. This makes it disappear without a mark. No kidding!


I use this local Filipino shampoo made of coconut milk and the bark of a vine that was traditionally used to wash hair. It is the best shampoo I've ever used, hands down. There is a strange picture of the owner in front (it's one of those things), but otherwise it's a great solid product. 

I do not use product in my hair, except for this occassional mix: when I tie my hair back and want it to be really slick. I mix honey with water and slick it back. I used to use Kerastase's Oleo-Relax line (shampoo, conditioner, serum), but have now found it to smell too strong and be less effective, and have since sold my stocks. 

I use Tom's of Maine deoderant. It is made of lichen and coriander and that stuff. It smells great. I only do this when I feel like it. Some days I don't use deoderant and I get on fine. I used to use Secret in my younger days. It was like taking paint off a wall when I took a shower.

Toothpaste-- I use Tom's or a local brand called Herbalfresh.


----------



## fizzygirl

I think part of what she was wondering (and me too) is why did you buy it to begin with....like how did you know that one was the one that seemed better than the others?  $30 isn't too much to spend on a product that will work for you and that you love, but it is too much for most of us if you don't know that already and might just toss it aside.  Did they have free samples, or did someone else recommend it to you, etc?


----------



## fairnymph

I LOVE ginger scent in perfumes...or the idea...I didn't know that such perfumes existed!

SigmaSis -- The stuff from AL that gives you the dewy/radiant look is called 'illuminator'. It rocks, and I used to never ever ever wear powder.

I quite want to check out pureology myself, I keep hearing such good things about it. Although I am currently undecided about what way I will go with hair dye these days...

The neutrogena fake tan (I've tried the foam) works pretty well imo; doesn't look too orangey and lasts a fair while. I would definitely buy it again.


----------



## fizzygirl

lacey: When I was younger, my mother always used some more ethnic geared products on my hair, even though it's fairly straight, it's really really thick and so tangled badly.  This one really helped a lot.


----------



## fizzygirl

A lot of the newer foundations are really really simple to match to your skin because they are very lightweight and blend a lot more easily than older ones.  Also sometimes the women with the lines on their faces are due to the fact that they keep using the same foundation throughout the year, not taking into account that they probably are getting a bit lighter and darker, even using sunscreen.  

I like covergirl trublend:





And actually they have a free sample promo on their website.  I've been seeing a lot of the trial sizes of many drugstore brands foundations right now anyway though, so you might just want to go to your local store and get some of those (they were like .99-1.99 for samples in a few shades) and try some out.


----------



## Oceanboy

Nature; especially through digestive health.


----------



## CuriousCub

*henna hair care*

Has anyone used a NEUTRAL henna shampoo/conditioner on already color-treated hair with no problems?

A stylist told me that if i continued using my henna hair care, my dyed color will be 'pushed out' by the henna molecule because it is bigger than the hair dye molecule. True?????


----------



## Oceanboy

I'm just saying that by obeying the rules of Mother Nature,(especially by watching what you put into your body) you will shine like the star you already are!


----------



## abieda

> _originally posted by CuriousCub_
> Has anyone used a NEUTRAL henna shampoo/conditioner on already color-treated hair with no problems?
> A stylist told me that if i continued using my henna hair care, my dyed color will be 'pushed out' by the henna molecule because it is bigger than the hair dye molecule. True?????



I use neutral henna shampoo but I haven't used it on colored hair. I really don't think it would do anything to your hair dye. Many brands of neutral henna shampoo actually say that it's good on color treated hair. From what I've found, most of the brands all use similar extractions so I think the same should apply to whatever kind you use. Worst case, call the customer service number on the bottle. They should be able to give you the best answer.


----------



## CuriousCub

abieda said:
			
		

> *I use neutral henna shampoo but I haven't used it on colored hair. I really don't think it would do anything to your hair dye. Many brands of neutral henna shampoo actually say that it's good on color treated hair. From what I've found, most of the brands all use similar extractions so I think the same should apply to whatever kind you use. Worst case, call the customer service number on the bottle. They should be able to give you the best answer. *



why would the stylist say this then?
the reps don't know shit so calling them doesn't do anything -they aren't the chemists or stylists they know about molecular function of hair. the chemists that make it normally don't get back to me when i ask them through the reps.
What is it doing for your hair?

another obstacle im dealing with in vanity-insanity is sunscreens in hair care. There is no way they can work but companies swear by them. what's the truth on that?


----------



## fairnymph

> A stylist told me that if i continued using my henna hair care, my dyed color will be 'pushed out' by the henna molecule because it is bigger than the hair dye molecule. True?????


I've never heard this before -- but what I DO know is that henna, even just neutral henna in shampoos, is very alkaline whereas traditional hair dye is very acidic, so it's very likely that using any type of henna product at all will fuck up your hair colour/change the shade in a bad way.

That's one thing that is very important -- never mix regular hair dye and henna -- you generally have to not do anything to your hair for at least 6 months before using henna if you have been dyeing your hair or vice versa.


----------



## CuriousCub

they had no problem dying my hair even though i had been using the henna hair care for 6 months, so why is henna seen as so bad? it didn't do anything bad for my hair. Where is everyone getting their knowledge of henna's functions? cuz i can't find shit pertaining to my question.

Does anyone here use Renova, Retin-A, or tretoinin?


----------



## CuriousCub

Since Avebenzone has a benzene in it, is it carcinogenic as all benzenes are?
On the note of sunscreens, is it bad to have a screener that also contains AHA?

How does one know how much moisturizer is too much?
Is it safe to use a facial moisturizer for eye care too? Is placing the cream all over the eye area, lids and all, bad?
Have you ever heard of an eyelash and eyebrow growth accelerator? If so, how do they work?
When collegan and elastin are applied topically, are they actually absorbed fully enough to become collagen in the body? Example: collagen on lips is absorbed by the lips and will make them permanently fuller as a result. True? So many companies make this claim about collagen for body and facial lotions, such as St. Ives. I heard that the collagen molecule is too big, like the henna molecule, to be absorbed at all.


----------



## CuriousCub

*Re: Henna*



			
				misscelestia said:
			
		

> *We just covered henna today in class - oh, the irony!
> 
> Henna has large colour molecules that coat the hair shaft, making it impossible for any other chemicals to penetrate the cortex.  Removal of henna is pretty involved, but you would need to remove it before you proceed with any other chemicals, due to the severe coating action of henna.
> 
> As far as using henna over your already colour treated hair, it probably isn't a big deal, as it is just coating your colour with another colour,  and basically enhancing it.  Ultimately, the reason henna gets a bad rap is the removal.  Short of colouring your hair a darker shade then the henna, you're looking at about an hour long removal process with some pretty harsh chemicals. *



i used neutral henna, and the red hair dye they put on my brown hair went on JUST FINE.......so how can henna not allow other chemicals to penetrate if the dye had no problem passing through the henna on my hair?

What makes henna so hard to remove compared to other hair dyes? 

So if i want to go lighter, the henna is going to be a problem? how can anyone even tell if you have henna in your hair?
i am confused with this controversy about henna and how no one seems to be specifying if they are using neutral or colored henna.

I don't want my JASON NATURAL henna hair care to go to waste, but i also don't want to disbelieve this stylist when he says the henna molecule will push the hair dye molecule out because i totally want to preserve my color.

fucking cosmetics industry and the lack of truth in it!


----------



## CuriousCub

it was only 2 days since my last use of henna hair care to when i got my hair dyed red. so i don't think it washed out completely.

also, last year i got blonde highlights, and was still using the same henna hair care. No negative effects happened before the bleaching or afterwards, and was using henna before and after.
So i wonder what type of henna would be a  hard removal process?


----------



## CuriousCub

km267 said:
			
		

> *did you see my post? neutral henna isn't the same thing, at all, as red henna.  it's actually a plant called cassia, and i bet it doesn't have the same chemical properties at all when it bonds to your hair.
> it's definitely the RED henna that makes for a hard removal process.
> p.s. all of those different colors of so-called henna color that you can buy- they are just different mixtures of henna, cassia, indigo, and other stuff like chamomile or walnut powder.  pure henna only dyes hair red (or orange if you're blonde to begin with). *



The henna listed on the hair care i refer to is by JASON Natural and states it is ONLY" lawsonia inermis henna" it does not say it is mixed or it is cassia. If it is why it not just say that?
you are right though http://www.hennaforhair.com/faq/cassiaobovata.html
They are wrong and have mislead me......

mariposa420-there is a lemon chamoimille color series by JASON....also there's a similar product by another organic line that is sold at natural stores called Shikai i think. Both have what you are looking for. Why is acidic shampoo good? Aveda's chamomille also is sulfate free like the rest of them. I don't think Aveda is that great and they certainly aren't organic, yet ironically cost more than organic lines. Simpson's hair looks just like pam anderson's and anna nicole smith, which to me is ugly and fake.
http://www.jason-natural.com/products/color_enhancing.php


----------



## fairnymph

I think Simpson's hair looks WAY better than most celebrity blondes.

Jason isn't very natural either, btw.


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

Burt's Bees:

Does anyone use this stuff.  I got a Sample Kit for christmas and have been using the Citrus Scrub and the Citrus Cleanser.  It actually makes my face feel a lil waxy until i dry it off, but it really has been cleaning my skin nicely.  and it feel SOOO smooth.  i was surprisingly impressed.   I also love their lip balm and milk and honey lotion..  :D

Another product i love (tho i hear it's expensive is BLISS' (a spa in NY) line of bath stuff.  I got a huge kit of a giant lotion, body wash and scrub.  Almond and Bergamont.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT.  it smells great.. and it leaves all of my skin so smooth.  the lotion is so good (and since you put it on while you are wet so the TINYEST drop drenches your whole body.

The scrub/bodywash is awesome to use before you shave your legs... i can't even begin to tell you how smooth i feel after that :D:D:D:D:D


----------



## CuriousCub

fairnymph said:
			
		

> *I think Simpson's hair looks WAY better than most celebrity blondes.
> 
> Jason isn't very natural either, btw. *



Actually they're organic, which is better. Natural is not a legally regulated term, so in what way are you using it against them? they have a disclaimer on their products talking about the differences so i have no idea what you are referring to....they are the most organic full-menu line i've ever seen.
 all of their ingredients are 70% or more organic guaranteed, in all of their products -hair, teeth, skin, etc.
What line can boast that?  other lines like 'kiss my face, alba' ...barely have 50% organic in all of their products.

i don't understand this appeal in simpson at all; she has the paris hilton hair every long haired blonde has.


----------



## fairnymph

No, her hair is much nicer than Hilton's IMO.

I specifically meant that Jason is not 'natural', which you are correct, is a bogus term anyway. Who cares if it has 70% organic ingredients, when it has foul nasty preservatives, i.e. the parabens, and harsh evil sulfates?

Kiss My Face and Alba also contain lots of unpleasant chemicals.

Some nature's gate and some avalon products are relatively okay. There's also a new brand called 'earth science' that is good. Burt's Bees and Aubrey's are good for the most part too.


----------



## CuriousCub

^^where are you reading your labels?! jason hasn't used parabens for 3 years, and that's just an estimate because i've only known them for 3 years, and all of their cleaners -pastes, shampoos, don't have sulfates. They even say right on their along with their disclaimer they are sulfate free on front AND back of product.
A good article about the truth on sulfates, btw:
http://www.cosmeticscop.com/learn/article.asp?PAGETYPE=ART&REFER=SKIN&ID=50

  I for one care plenty about organic ingredients, i don't know who would not care. Given the option, would you be one to choose organic corn over genetically modified corn to feed your family? i sure hope you would. Same goes for hair/skin products. Burt's makes limited products as do the other lines, they can't compare to Jason. Full-menu lines like Jason are rare, as is your misconception of them, because they are by far the most outstanding line in terms of full-line organic products available. I haven't studied a line that compares to them yet.

Show me a full menu hair care line that doesn't use sulfates like Jason and uses organic ingredients to boot; they are very few if any at all.


----------



## fairnymph

A Jason shampoo with sodium myreth SULFATE: http://www.vitacost.com/JasonShampooNatural

Another Jason shampoor, with SM SULFATE and PARABENS:
http://www.folica.com/Jason_Damage_Co_d152.html

Jason body washes contain SMS as the second ingredient.

Etc.

Some individual Jason products may be alright (I've used one of their toothpastes before), but overall as a company they aren't rigid enough for my liking.

I do care about organic ingredients, but I care more about parabens and sulfates. I'd rather have a product not made with organic ingredients, but entirely free of parabens and sulfates, then some of these Jason products.

However there are definitely products that don't have parabens and sulfates, and do have mostly organic ingredients -- these are the products I use.


----------



## CuriousCub

that sulfate is not the same as the others, ironically. ive never even seen reports on similar-sounding sulfates by any watchdog group. So if Jason is saying they are sulfate free, but then have a sulfate-sounding ingredient, there has to be a difference. They must not be alike. I will probably ask them what this difference is and why they sound so much alike if they are so different.
After reading that article by paula, why do you think sulfates, which are really just skin irritants to those who are sensitive, are so bad? Parabens are the one of the safest and benign preservatives to use for food and topical body care. Out of all the really bad ingredients out there, why do these ones hold so much weight to you?

Non-organic pesticide ridden/genetically modified ingredients are far worse than clinical (i.e, sterile) made preservatives, wouldn't you think?
Further, non-organic ingredients can be more of a skin irritant than the sulfates because of the amount of toxic pesticides used and other contaminants used in them as well. 

So you'd rather have unclean ingredients with no preservatives, rather than super clean ingredients with extremely benign preservatives? 
That's interesting, because i think 2 preservatives for 20 super clean ingredients is a healthier ratio than 20 dirty ingredients with zero preservatives.

What products do you use that fit the rigid quota you have?

the other shampoo with both ingredients is inaccurate for a few reasons, JASON hasn't used any parabents for 3+ years, i've never seen this product on the shelf at any store i go to, and in the description it
says:
 This new formula does not contain Cocamide DEA or Laureth Sulfates. Without these ingredients you will find this shampoo to be extra mild with medium lather."

So unless you've done research to prove me otherwise,
Sodium Myreth Sulfate and Sodium Trideceth Sulfate are not in the same boat of controversy as the laurel sulfates.

The only products they sell are what's listed on their site. Many of these sites you find their products on have been off the shelf for years or are inaccurately labeled.

earth science isnt good either:
http://www.earthessentials.com/earthscience/es_main.html


----------



## fairnymph

There simply isn't any media uproar yet about the other sulfates. A sulfate is a sulfate. This is a chemical fact.

Clearly we have different definitions of 'extremely benign'.


----------



## CuriousCub

fairnymph said:
			
		

> *There simply isn't any media uproar yet about the other sulfates. A sulfate is a sulfate. This is a chemical fact.
> 
> Clearly we have different definitions of 'extremely benign'. *



Eh, huh? I have no clue what your definition of benign is since you aren't telling me anything as to how you are coming to your conclusions about these products. I am not personally endorsing these ingredients, i am just telling you what i know about them. Now it is your turn.

the uproar about the sulfates, that is anything sulfate related, is mostly hype and has been for years. That's why no one is suing anybody over sulfate health problems. So when do you think this uproar is suppose to occur about this particular sulfate that hasn't already been occuring within the controversy about the other sulfates? anytime you say sulfate, people think they are one in the same. If this particular one was so bad, why would it not already be talked about since it is within the sulfate family? You said it yourself, it is that and that's a chemical fact. How could the media miss that?

 I don't understand what you find so bad about them, and the parabens have been used safely in everything for over 50 years. What single incident can you point out where someone has suffered dire consequences from a sulfate or paraben? i am not endorsing either ingredient, i am just interested in knowing where you're getting your information from.
Likewise i am still interested in knowing:
Would you rather  have unclean ingredients with no preservatives, rather than super clean ingredients with extremely benign preservatives?
That's interesting, because i think 2 preservatives for 20 super clean ingredients is a healthier ratio than 20 dirty ingredients with zero preservatives.

What products do you use that fit the rigid quota you have?


----------



## fairnymph

I'm not continuing this discussion, so there is really no need.


----------



## Dtergent

Does anyone know of any good moisturizer that will not clog pores? While my face is just right in the tropics, here in the US it is really dry. I do need moisturizers with all-natural ingredients (the spirit of the word, my friends) that is non-comedogenic and all that. My mom suggests Dr. Hauschka Normalizing Day Oil, but I want other opinions! THanks


----------



## fairnymph

I find extra virgin coconut oil, organic if you can find it, works very nicely on my face.


----------



## CuriousCub

^^Every dermatologist i've talked to says coconut oil, regardless of the form or type, clogs pores. I don't know why this is, does anyone? Even if you don't get clogged pores immediately, they still don't recommend using it at all.
 Ironically, the Laurel/Laureth sulfates are usually derived from coconut oil.

I recommend anything by Paula's Choice.

misscelestia--that is true about certain sulfates but it is unclear if all sulfates perform the same action. Laurel sulfate is a dispersant and does strip color, whereas Myreth sulfate is a mineral-derived preservative used in certain JASON shampoos but not all of them and i've never heard of this particular sulfate doing anything controversial. This controversy specifically regards the Laurel/Laureth Sulfates and they are in most cleaning products. Myreth is not a commonly seen ingredient which leads me to believe it is different.

Why do you refuse to back up your facts, nymph? I'd like to know how you came to your conclusions that you are so adamant about. If you know more critical health info about this issue since you made a point to bring it up, and it seems like you do, i think it's important and expected that you'd share that.


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

KM, if you go to a salon they could shape your eyebrows for you without waxing.  Especially if they are light as you say.  The girl that does mine is still commenting on how she is waiting for my eyebrow to grow some hair!  lol  

Mine are really light and one has almost NO hair on the side... from some angles it looks like it's bald!  

I use a regular angled Revlon tweezer, and sally henson(is that her name)  after hair removal soothing lotion after i remove any hair from anywhere.  I have really senstive skin as well.  My eyebrows stay red for 3 days after hair removal no matter how i do it.  

I usually upkeep with tweezing just the big hairs every two weeks... and every 2 months i get a wax so the girl can keep the shape up


----------



## chrissie

The girlie thread has been resurrected from deletion!  Some of the newer posts will be missing as this is an old copy from WOB.  

Anyway, continue girly-talk!


----------



## DG

yay!!! I couldnt find it no matter how hard i searched lol.

where did the original go??


----------



## fruitfly

I just started using Body Shop seaweed shine control moisturizer. My face is no longer a giant oil slick by 10 am, and it makes my skin really soft.


----------



## chrissie

jamie, the original poster deleted it


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

The original poster sucks my ass!!

haha i am the one who threw the fit that it was gone!!  lol 


anyway.. i wanted to mention 

*Jergens Natural Glow* Lotion to you guys. 
My mom is getting married at the end of the month, and my maid of honour dress is black, and i am very pale (cause it's winter) and i didn't want to look dead.. so i tired this lotion.  It's a full body lotion that has a little bit of self tanner in it.. and it works awesome.  I used it twice a day for 4 days and looked tan (other people noticed then) but not fake bottle  or fake-n-bake tan.. just a healthy glow.  It's also not so strong that you can see any streak lines or dark spots as you can if you fuck up with a self tanner.

it does have that raw potato smell of the self tanners, but it's not as strong.  I will try to take pics when i get home so you can see the difference since i started using it. 
(it's been over a week now.. and i haven't gotten darker)

I used the one for fair skin, and i have really sensitive skin but this didn't bother my face.  Took about 8 application to kick in, is a good moisturizer as well.  I would recommend it, if you want a healthy tan look (not a vacation tan i dont think it's formulated to get that dark), especially if you don't like to be in the sun or if you're in winter like i am.. lol


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

fruitfly said:
			
		

> I just started using Body Shop seaweed shine control moisturizer. My face is no longer a giant oil slick by 10 am, and it makes my skin really soft.



Does the body shop give samples of their products?  I'd love to try this shine control stuff but i have really sensitive skin and wouldnt want to buy it if my face is going to break into a rash from it.

I get the oil slick (especially in the summer) really fast too.. :/


----------



## chrissie

I used natural glow a couple times before a wedding because I was in black as well.  I really don't like the overly perfumed scent but it does work pretty well.  Just exfoliate in the shower and put it on after you dry up.  That way your skin soaks it all up  

It says use every day for a week but i think that would be too much.  I used the one for fair skin too but I notice a difference even after one application.


----------



## DG

Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR said:
			
		

> Does the body shop give samples of their products?  I'd love to try this shine control stuff but i have really sensitive skin and wouldnt want to buy it if my face is going to break into a rash from it.
> 
> I get the oil slick (especially in the summer) really fast too.. :/



i used to work at the body shop two years ago and we def. gave out samples. 

you have to ask for it though. they give you this tiny container and fill it up. you know those pill by day boxes...well its the size of one of those days lol.


----------



## fruitfly

BKR -- I originally got it as a sample (the Body Shop on Castro St. in SF kicks ass and will give you tons of samples without you having to request them). It is super super gentle! I highly recommend it for sensitive skin.


----------



## randycaver

whoops, damn drunkenness. I know i had a reason..  oh well. doesn't matter now.

anyways, BKR- oil of olay has a similar lotion - quench radiance reviver, has less odor, goes on better, and appears quicker. mine has a sun kissed glow, i don't know if that's the same for all of them. but previously i used the jergens

the oil of olay was also $3 cheaper

(sorry guys!! i forgotted.)


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

DG & Fruitfly.. thanks so much for the info!  next time i am in there i am going to get a sample and see how it works.

Lori. you were the culprit.. now i must spank you!!   
Thanks for the oil of olay tip.. i like their lotions.. i am going to give that one a try i think.. my jergens is almost out


----------



## DG

jen, if you wanna save some money...go around the store and really just talk to the associate on duty for a few mins and tell her you wanna try a bunch of different things before buying. they will give you samples of as much as you want and whatever variety you want! 

try the tea tree oil for a pimple i love it.


----------



## jaymie

I just went to sephora and I bought the Urban Decay ink stain in Illegal. It rocks! I have a love/hate relationship with lipstick and I wanted to try something new and this was totally worth the 17 bucks I payed for it. It tastes kinda like you just licked a 9-volt battery of beauty, but I've been layering it with lip venom, so that kinda cuts it down a notch.


----------



## Mariposa

Ladies with oily skin: you will stay looking young forever!  Witch hazel is a great antidote to the oil slick (and the product from the body shop sounds great), but to a certain extent we'll always have to live with this very little price for staying forever young.


----------



## fruitfly

^ I agree, witch hazel is an awesome astringent. Sometimes, especially after I exfoliate my face, I find it to be a bit harsh. In that case I simply wet down the cotton pad with a little water and it's all good. 

Still loving that Body Shop moisturizer. Mari, get over to the one on Castro and have Ken help you -- he's really helpful and knows a lot about the products! Oh, and he's very generous with the samples. :D


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

oily skin will keep me young looking?

I'll take it


----------



## Mariposa

fruitfly said:
			
		

> ^ I agree, witch hazel is an awesome astringent. Sometimes, especially after I exfoliate my face, I find it to be a bit harsh. In that case I simply wet down the cotton pad with a little water and it's all good.
> 
> Still loving that Body Shop moisturizer. Mari, get over to the one on Castro and have Ken help you -- he's really helpful and knows a lot about the products! Oh, and he's very generous with the samples. :D



awesome   thank you thank you thank you for the advice!

the girly thread is awesome   

I don't think I was descriptive enough re witch hazel - it is an astringent best applied to super oily skin.  I'm not the norm at all, I can take glycolic peels that would burn most skins and I would not recommend its use around the eyes.  Witch hazel is too harsh for many and may I take your recommendation to wet a cotton facial pad with water a little further?  2 parts witch hazel plus one part distilled or filtered water.  Shake, apply and voila.  

Ladies, bearing the fact that my skin is oily (though not acne-prone except in random spots) in mind - what can I use around my eyes?  It's getting cold here (finally) and I need a good eye cream or gel.  Bonus points if it gets rid of dark circles.  I don't want anything tinted on my face.  I use a moisturizer that is too harsh in the under-eye area (that is described as "4% AHA and BHA Moisturizer" and is made by Nature's Gate, though I hesitate to recommend it because it is not as mild as it says it is).  It's good for tough, oily skin like mine.  

BKR - Oily skin is really soft and sexy though it needs pore control.  Look into glycolic peels if you have a reputable spa handy.  You can do them yourself by simply applying it and leaving it (literally as long as you can stand it) but it's hard to get a strong preparation if you're not an aesthetician.  Glycolic peels keep skin smooth and pores strong, though they are too strong for anything but very oily skin.  Use carefully.


----------



## randycaver

I used a sample of the new microdermabrasian kits. I didn't notice a damn thing. Perhaps I'm not old enough? Does anybody have any experience with those?


----------



## DG

lori you are DEFINITELY not old enough lol!


----------



## jaymie

http://www.edgeofurge.com/

I am in love with this designer! I am thinking about saving up for one of her swimsuits, not that I swim very much, but when I do I'd love to look that classy.


----------



## mariacallas

fruitfly said:
			
		

> I just started using Body Shop seaweed shine control moisturizer. My face is no longer a giant oil slick by 10 am, and it makes my skin really soft.



Oooooh I'm so going to get that next time I find myself in the Body Shop. I have extremely oily skin ....living in the tropics doesnt help either. MAJOR oil slick time. 
I used to use Lancome Mattifying Lotion but it is a bit expensive and so havent restocked on that (worked wonders tho!) . One good thing about my oily skin is yes, I DO look younger....hopefully forever. lol. 

I also want to mention that the Body Shop *Poppy Seed Oil Reviving Mask* for hair is awesome......and smells good enough to eat. 






> All hair types can use a boost of this rich moisturizer with amino acids and Community Trade organic olive oil. Apply after rinsing shampoo, and leave on for three minutes, then rinse. Leaves hair tangle free and healthy looking.


----------



## mariacallas

dreamgirlie19 said:
			
		

> try the tea tree oil for a pimple i love it.



Word. I cannot emphasize how much I love tea tree oil......aside from using it on zits , I also use this locally manufactured Tea Tree oil soap that I use when I wash "down there."  Makes me feel very clean and fresh.


----------



## chrissie

what company makes good lingerie?  a lot of VS doesn't seem to fit me right and the stuff i've gotten from fredricks has been crappy quality material.  who makes your fav lacy undergarments?


----------



## fruitfly

^ La Perla. Oh so expensive but if you dig around you can find some deals. The material and cut is always top-notch.


----------



## spork

Victoria Secret's new scent, My Desire is awesome!

It's light, airy, and just feminine enough. I use the body butter and it lasts all day.


----------



## DG

chrissie said:
			
		

> what company makes good lingerie?  a lot of VS doesn't seem to fit me right and the stuff i've gotten from fredricks has been crappy quality material.  who makes your fav lacy undergarments?



i like calvin klein sometimes..

speaking of VS. I bought two 50.00 bras from them in December, the white one started acting weird...the straps were constantly getting twisted, then the strap got super loose as if all elasticity was gone? I had it in red too...i assumed washing it on the gentle cycle in the washer had affected the white one so i hand washed the red one..SAME issue. for 100.00 i would like to think my bras will last more than 2 months!!


----------



## DG

Some new stuff i bought recently and like a lot:

Smashbox Single eyeshadow in Envy..its a dark black with a very neat shimmer to it. Beware it goes on very dark not sheer at all.

Sephora brand double action eye makeup remover..only $8 compared to the Clinque stuff i was buying for $28 and it works just as well!


Sephoras All Over Color Palette - Shades of Blue  , i got it and the blues are really bright and cheery not cheesy.

I bought this and HATE it  Bourjois eyeshadow trio in prune royal/le nautrel...i HATE HATE HATE it. The brush applicator is in this horrid curve and its hard to use. The colors dont blend well either. Waste of money 

I didnt buy these but I plan on getting a few cuz they are so cool...Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners..the colors are AWESOME and soo vibrant. I want : Lust, Deviant, Electric, Bronze, and Covet. They are just so damn expensive but so nice looking. 

Also i want Urban Decays new Delux Eyeshadows...these colors are absolutely the brightest most intense eyeshadow ive seen in awhile. Def. stuff to wear out on a weekend night  Check the colors

Some other stuff:

I find Eucerins Calming Creme to be amazing...it has oatmeal and other stuff to sooth itchy skin caused by the dry harsh winter air. 

In Targets dollar section they have a bunch of cheesy spa stuff..i got some exfoliating gloves that work great and shower poufs for a few dollars :D


----------



## randycaver

^^ oh yes. i love sephora's eye makeup remover. it's awesome! i won't use anything else


----------



## fruitfly

^ I use Deramlogica's eye makeup remover. It's GREAT for contact lense wearers.


----------



## Mariposa

Speaking of contact lenses, does anyone have any recommendations for a good all purpose solution?  

I bought Ciba Pure Eyes on sale and I'm regretting it.  My eyes are fine, but the skin under them isn't.  It's dry and peeling and eye cream does NOTHING for it.  I'm going back to my beloved Bausch & Lomb ReNu, but it's really expensive.  The left eye is much worse than the right... I call it my "crustacean."  I have job interviews coming up early next week and I need to have fresh, non-crustacean eyes.  This is bullshit.


----------



## DG

mariposa420 said:
			
		

> Speaking of contact lenses, does anyone have any recommendations for a good all purpose solution?
> 
> I bought Ciba Pure Eyes on sale and I'm regretting it.  My eyes are fine, but the skin under them isn't.  It's dry and peeling and eye cream does NOTHING for it.  I'm going back to my beloved Bausch & Lomb ReNu, but it's really expensive.  The left eye is much worse than the right... I call it my "crustacean."  I have job interviews coming up early next week and I need to have fresh, non-crustacean eyes.  This is bullshit.



I buy Complete Moisture Plus No rub @ Coscto/BJs/Sams Club...I like it a lot 



			
				fruitfly said:
			
		

> ^ I use Deramlogica's eye makeup remover. It's GREAT for contact lense wearers.



Sephoras is also forumlated for contact lense wearers...I havent had a problem yet. Not sure if price is different, just figured it put it out there


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

mariposa420 said:
			
		

> Speaking of contact lenses, does anyone have any recommendations for a good all purpose solution?
> 
> I bought Ciba Pure Eyes on sale and I'm regretting it.  My eyes are fine, but the skin under them isn't.  It's dry and peeling and eye cream does NOTHING for it.  I'm going back to my beloved Bausch & Lomb ReNu, but it's really expensive.  The left eye is much worse than the right... I call it my "crustacean."  I have job interviews coming up early next week and I need to have fresh, non-crustacean eyes.  This is bullshit.



Jilliebean..  I use Optifree (no rub) (they have a new one.. called replenish) it's fabulous.  My doctor recomended it actually cause i get dry really easy and my eyes are super sensitive.  You also might need to switch contacts... my doctor just changed me from O2optix to Acuview Oasys and i am like a milion times happier and so are my eyes!

Here's a link to their website.. you can get a coupon there for the solution as well.  
http://www.optifree.com/us/default.asp







and while i'm typing.. anyone have any good recomendations on a pore tightener / cleanser.  My coworker is asking me and i don't have any answers for her.


----------



## fairnymph

I like CK and abercrombie bras, and abercrombie and gap panties.

As for contact lens solution, I use this stuff from Whole Foods.  It's sort of expensive but much gentler on my eyes. It's called Clear Conscience.


----------



## mariacallas

Triumph is a very good, comfortable and sturdy brand for underwear, brassiers in particular. I'm not sure if it is available in the States (I think in California it is!) but it is sold all over Asia and Europe. It is reasonably priced too!


----------



## Miss Peks

I've never seen that brand in the UK and I do a _lot_ of shopping. Unsure about the rest of Europe though.

I do know that it's widely available in Australia.


----------



## mariacallas

^^thats cool its avalable in Australia   Triumph is actually a German brand :D


----------



## aunty establishment

Lingerie is kinda like denim - it's *so* about finding brands that are cut for your own body shape. Brands that look amazing on my friends are stupid on me.

So anyway, I used to wear a lot of CK when I was young and nubile. Now I'm, uh, older and still nubile but with *sigh* curves, I stick to good quality European labels (like La Perla, as mentioned) for lace, and Bendon (which I *think* is an Australian company) for basics - ie. Tshirt bras, which are my wardrobe staple since I dress in boywear most of the time and hate my norks ruining the outfit line. If anyone wants a couple of cup sizes and will take a few pounds of hip fat with them, PM me 

Seriously though. dreamgirlie, what's the price difference between MAC and Urban Decay where you are? Because IMO, MAC are a far superior product, especially in terms of pigment concentration and control (over application). If the price difference is only a few bucks, you might want to try colour matching the Urban Decay shade at the MAC counter, to compare and contrast. I've *never* finished, or even touched the bottom a MAC eyeshadow - some I've had for five or more years - the pigment concentration is so intense that you use barely any, making them a good "investment" brand, if you're as, uh, obsessive compulsive about makeup as I am.

Then, I would say that - I switched my entire makeup collection over to MAC in a fit of rage when Chanel discontinued the porcelain foundation shade that was an *exact* colour match for me. Now I have to tediously blend between shades (yes, even with MAC's tiny increments) any time I want to wear foundation (hardly ever, these days, due to the "man this is annoying" factor). Grr! 

Dermalogica's eye makeup remover gave me an allergic reaction (stupid pasty skin). I like Guinot and Decleor's eye remover gels equally - especially for ripping through waterproof mascara (bad for lashes, but essential in humid climates )


----------



## Dtergent

Triumph's bras are too push-uppy for me. At least the one I got... to the point that I felt weird wearing it, deceptive, kind of.

I am a sucker for cotton bras because I don't like sweating around that area and the back, especially in the balmy tropics. I get cotton ones from the Gap and American Apparel. I've yet to find a good cotton strapless bra, any suggestions?

Jill, does the contact solution make your skin dry? When my eyes were drying out in the States (they got so dry I thought I'd get crow's feet agh) I put on this cream from a green tube of Weleda... It was really rich moisturizer. The next day it was gone! For the rest of my face I used a pink tube... I think it was called Weleda Iris Daily Moisturizing Cream or something. It smells great and does the job just right.


----------



## chrissie

The Victoria's Secret Pink line is cotton.  Can't say I've ever seen a strapless bra though


----------



## mariacallas

> I am a sucker for cotton bras because I don't like sweating around that area and the back, especially in the balmy tropics. I get cotton ones from the Gap and American Apparel. I've yet to find a good cotton strapless bra, any suggestions?



Triumph has this BeeDees line that is all cotton, geared for the younger set, not at all like the Maximizer or T Shirt bra (maybe you bought the Maximizer! I rarely wear my Triumph maximizer bras as it makes me look bigger than I already am ....but of course obviously a lot of women want that right? Hence, the huge market for it  ) so why dont you try that out.  (go to the department store ya lug!)





Also aunty establishment, I agree with MAC being a superior product to the likes of urban Decay. My mom and sister buy tons of MAC products whenever we find ourselves in the flagship store in Canada.  Since I dont wear makeup so much, I did get a couple of single eyeshadows several years ago (champagne / silver ) and guess what....they are still as good as new now .


----------



## DG

aunty establishment- I have never bought anything in a mac store, everytime i go in its so crowded and i feel like a little kid waiting to get kicked out. Maybe its just the people that work at the one near me, i dont know. I totally dont mind spending a little more for better quality though so now i must try it out  Do you recommend any colors?


----------



## chrissie

There's a MAC store in the mall near me and it's awful.  I went to try on their lipsticks and most of the testers were broken and the one I put on had obviously gone bad (awful taste).  Worst of all, their lighting is fluorescent!  They might have great makeup but I'm not stepping foot in that place again.


----------



## joannie_mhm

Maybe use lip gloss or lip balm instead of lipstick? Personally I prefer the look of gloss to lipstick anyway.

Are you making sure to take your make-up off before you go to bed? That will most likely contribute to dry, unhealthy skin.

And I hope the sense of doom is really a joke, it makes me sad to see women who are so attached to their makeup that they can't go out 'without my face'


----------



## AmorRoark

My favorite lotions:

The Hempz line smells _soooo_ good and makes my skin feel super fresh and soft. The only problem is the cost. You deffinetly need to shell out for this one so sometimes I ask for it on holidays.






The other lotion I use has already been mentioned, Cetaphil. Like honebee said, it won't clog pores. My roommate introduced me to this and now we have a big bottle sitting in the bathroom. I use it constantly.


----------



## TriXieee

That Hempz lotion is the shit, but yeah super expensive.  I've actually seen a rip-off brand in Wal-Mart for a lot cheaper, but I haven't tried it.  I'm sure it doesn't compare.


----------



## Blondie

yeahh! they make the best lotions for tanning also! I definitely think it's worth the money.. I don't remember it being too expensive? hmm  I love it


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

o0psy Daisy said:
			
		

> I've been noticing some fucked up changes to my face. 1) chapped lips from lipstick, I think 2) the skin above my eyes are more wrinkly, especially in the morning.  3) overall sense of doom that i have to do this every morning
> 
> Just kidding on the last one.  Anyway, I wonder if anyone can recommend some brands of make-up that don't dry out my skin/lips.  If and when I do go shopping for make-up, what should I be looking for in terms of price (is it always so expensive?!) and how do I judge quality?
> 
> Thanks!



Try using regular baby oil on a cotton ball to take your make up off every night before bed.  It will remove the make up easily and the baby oil is good for your skin especially the dry eye area.

On your lips use a moisturizing chapstick/lip balm before you apply the lipstick.  IT will make the lip stick stay better and keep your lips moisturized.  You could also switch to a lip gloss as someone else said, or a moisture infuzed lipstick like "moisture whip" (i forget who makes it.. but i can find out later).  

Judging the best kind of make up for youself is unfortunately a lot of trial and error.  You could aways go to the department store counters and tell them your problem and have them try some samples.  tell them you will come back and purchase if the products are good for your face.  but you'd likethem to try some colors/products that they think would best suit your skin.  The best part of this is that most expensive brands that are sold there have cheaper versions in the drugstores.  So you can get you make up done by mac and then buy bacially the same stuff for a lot less at the store (mac is the parent co. of revlon i think?) 

Hope that helps... the first 2 parts should definatly help you tho!


----------



## fruitfly

Hey ladies, I'm interested in trying out some *fake eyelashes* but don't know the first thing about them! Any pointers on how to apply them or what kind to get? I already have dark, long lashes that are naturally curled but I want to go for a dramatic effect. 

Should I have someone else glue them on for me before attempting it myself? Help!


----------



## joannie_mhm

i  false eyelashes!

but i've only ever had them put on by someone else, so i can't really tell you much 

i'd say don't get the full lash ones, they look ridiculous unless you're doing fancy dress or something. 
we use the little half lash ones and put them at the outer corner. i think the ones i have are mac ones, my friend puts a dot of glue on a plate or something and then dips the end in the glue so there's a visible white line of it along the edge, then sticks em in. i've never really tried to do them myself since she's so good, but i'm sure it's just a matter of practice.

oh and put them on *after* you've done your other makeup, don't go putting layers of mascara on them 

(i have a really good photo showing them but it's on my comp at home )


----------



## chrissie

i always have a hard time putting them on.  one tip i can give is to put the glue on  a hair pin and then use that to apply the glue to the lashes.


----------



## mariacallas

I may have oily skin and no wrinkles at all (at my age!) so I use moisturizer very sparingly....and my current favorite is the L'Occitane Immortelle Precious Cream from the Immortelle line 






> Immortelle - Precious cream :
> The Immortelle flower defies aging - it never wilts or withers, even after being picked. Microcapsule technology concentrates hand-harvested essential oil of Immortelle, which grows in the sunny Mediterranean island of Corsica, in a formula that helps to boost microcirculation and increase collagen synthesis. A velvety, patented-ingredient moisturizer with proven wrinkle-reducing benefits. For normal to dry skin.


I dab a bit around my eye area, cheeks and my neck. I wake up with super soft, smooth & creamy skin! 

I've also been loving Canadian brand Lush (see my signature ) in Karma ....I got a whole bath set for Christmas and I LOVE the Karma Dream cream and scented oil. (smells kind of hippyish for my tastes, but it grew on me eventually and I love the orange blossom underones!)








ingredients: Ingredients:DRF Alcohol, Perfume, Patchouli Oil (Pogostemon cablin), Orange Oil (Citrus dulcis), Lavendin Oil (Lavendula hybrida), Pine Oil (Pinus), Lemongrass Oil (Cymbopogan flexuosus), Elemi Oil (Canarium commune), Cassie Absolute (Acacia farnesiana),


----------



## Mariposa

Thanks to DG19 for the Dove deodorant free sample link.  Mine arrived yesterday and contains cucumber and green tea extracts, also a $1 off coupon.


----------



## DG

^ i got mine two weeks ago and i have to say i really love it. It doesnt leave any white marks at all which is impressive! I also love the smell 

I also just bought the new gilette fusion razor, yes i know i am a girl and its supposedly a mans razor but whatever. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT! My legs feel so damn soft and smooth. Also i got my bf one and his face hasnt felt this smooth in awhile. We feel like babys skin all over again  Its worth the money, in my eyes at least.


----------



## shutterbug

AmorRoark said:
			
		

> My favorite lotions:
> 
> The Hempz line smells _soooo_ good and makes my skin feel super fresh and soft. The only problem is the cost. You deffinetly need to shell out for this one so sometimes I ask for it on holidays.



mmmm....i luv this stuff!

my sis actually bought me a gift set for my birthday with this, body wash and body scrub in it.  i haven't used the scrub yet, but the body wash smells delightful :D


----------



## guineaPig

i have a friend that works at a beauty supply place...that stuf does wonders on the skin but smells like shit and costs an arm and a leg IMO


----------



## poopie

a couple of things-

fairnymph, i think you posted about http://aromaleigh.com/ ages ago. it's mineral make-up and doesn't cost nearly as much as others. i was just wondering if anyone had any experience with them. they have _amazing_ colors, especially under the rock! section. they also offer samples!

i went to b&bw the other day and picked up a sample of one of their new lotions. it's a cream with an orange blossom scent. i live near so many groves, and i love when the trees are in bloom! it is kinda artificially sweet smelling, and it also _very_ reminiscent of 'fruity pebbles' cereal. but still yummy. one of my guy friends who gets high way too often says i'll smell like every stoner's dream chick due to the morning cereal smell! :D 
::


----------



## chrissie

My mom is really into Bare Escentuals and i gave her the aromaleigh link.  She ordered some samples but said she much preferred Bare Escentuals.


----------



## Blondie

yeah Bare Escentuals is the shit, I LOVE their Bare Minerals foundations & blushes.. they're eyeshadows are dope too


----------



## DG

anyone have recommendations for a moisutirizng sunscreen that doesnt make you break out? 

also it has to be above spf 15 IDEALLY...but if not ill take spf15


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

DG- Aveeno has one that is pretty good.  it's also sold in different spf's.  Of course, like all things aveeno, its a little more pricey.. but i only use it on my face (cause sunscreen doesn't bother any other part of my body) and it'll last me all summer +   


http://www.aveeno.com/detailAction.do?id=3962  - Face
http://www.aveeno.com/detailAction.do?id=3967  - everywhere


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

dreamgirlie19 said:
			
		

> anyone have recommendations for a moisutirizng sunscreen that doesnt make you break out?



ROC Age Diminishing Daily Moisturizer SPF 15.  
I have sensitive skin.  The entire ROC line works well for me.  I tried Aveeno.
My skin care products took the age defying turn around 27.


----------



## fairnymph

poopie,

I have 3 full sized eyeshadows (and plan to get a few more) and a full sized powder (that is a perfect match for my very hard to match skin tone!) from aromaleigh. I love their stuff. I've never tried BE so  I can't compare, but AL is awesome.


----------



## Blondie

Clinique has one of the best skincare lines around.. go to a Clinique boutique and ask for a moisturizer with spf and she'll recommend a good one for you


----------



## DG

I got the Aveeno one and like it a lot. They apparently have a whole line of different moisturizers for the face with spf 15, or 30. Age defying ones, glowing ones, etc etc. $14 is a lot for 2.5 oz but i tried it and like it 

FYI for those who like Hemp lotion, at Walmart the other day i saw a brand that isnt the brand name hemp lotion but i tried some and it worked well. Suoer soft


----------



## mariacallas

Now that it's SUPER hot I swear by my baby powder:
Johnsons Baby Powder in Lavender & Chamomile 





and Johnsons Baby Powder in Forever Fresh (Milk back here)


----------



## Mariposa

^Seriously - nothing is better in hot weather than baby powder.  I can only use the Johnson's cornstarch kind as I'm sensitive to talc, but I love it.

Burt's Bees now makes SHAMPOO and conditioner.  I bought the "Grapefruit and Sugar Beet" variety of shampoo.  It is sulfate-free (vegetable based cleansers), cleans well without stripping my haircolor, leaves my hair super shiny, and smells like a citrus grove.  I'm going blonder in about 2 weeks, we'll see how it performs then.

Clicky

I saw it at Walgreens (of all places lol).

I also bought 2 lip balms, one for the bf (he wanted something minty and not girly even though he's a bit of a metro ) so I got him Beeswax Peppermint Lip Balm and one for me: Honey Lip Balm.

The Beeswax Peppermint stuff is AMAZING.  The Honey stuff sucks, it goes on very dry.  :D  I'm going back to exchange it for the stuff I got him tomorrow.


----------



## fairnymph

I am addicted to the mint one! But the honey one is horrible, which sucks cause I love honey and smell/taste is awesome, but the formulation is clearly different and terrible.

I want to try the shampoo really badly...they just came out with a body wash too that I bought, I'll try it as soon as my current one runs out.


----------



## misscelestia

fairnymph said:
			
		

> poopie,
> 
> I have 3 full sized eyeshadows (and plan to get a few more) and a full sized powder (that is a perfect match for my very hard to match skin tone!) from aromaleigh. I love their stuff. I've never tried BE so  I can't compare, but AL is awesome.



Can you direct me to what I should purchase as a starter kind of thing from this site?  I loathe traditional foundation, but I need to even out my skin tone (and conceal my lovely undereye bags) and I'd love to try some mineral makeup.  The website is all greek to me


----------



## Blondie

baby powder is fabbb esp now with the warm weather, I totally agree

and seriously who doesn't use Burts Bee's lip balms.. most of my friends and I have the same one! I'll definitely try the shampoos+conditioners!


----------



## mariacallas

I finally got to splurge a bit and bought myself some new Body Shop stuff.....the Papaya Body Butter is amazing!! Super yummy. 





I know it's odd but I've been buying the oil meant for a ROOM and using it on myself 8( It just smells so good! (plus im not allergic in anyway ) . L'Occitane Vanilla and Body Shop Calm Water is soooooo nice.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

The smell of baby powder reminds me of the smell of babies' shit or old people covering up the smell of defecation.  Not so nice in the summer heat, IMO.


----------



## misscelestia

Has anyone tried that Jergen's Natural Glow lotion?  I want to take the edge off of my ghostly whiteness, but I don't really want to "tan" - just not blind people.


----------



## chrissie

i found the jergens natural glow to have too strong of a perfumed scent.  loreal sublime glow has a better, more muted scent.  both work pretty well if you're just looking to take the pasty edge off.  the sublime glow seems to be a little less strong but that's good if you want to prevent putting too much on at once.


----------



## mariacallas

Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> The smell of baby powder reminds me of the smell of babies' shit or old people covering up the smell of defecation.  Not so nice in the summer heat, IMO.




IMO there's a huge difference between a nice fresh baby powder scent (it always smells good on me bleah ) and an old , musty, dead flower old person scent that smells like AnaisAnais (in other words, disgusting.)
My baby powder always smells fresh and clean on me .


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

misscelestia said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried that Jergen's Natural Glow lotion?  I want to take the edge off of my ghostly whiteness, but I don't really want to "tan" - just not blind people.



I wrote about that lotion here:  http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=3859164&postcount=185

and Lori also recomended the Oil of Olay one


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

Also, i wanted to mention that i went to the body shop and got the seaweed line samples... it doesn't seem to be doing anything for the amount of oil on my face tho... ah well.  It cleans pretty nice tho  



Does anyone have suggestions on a blackhead/pore clearing scrub or something. I've been using all Biore stuff hoping consistancy on something that treats blackheads would work. but no change.  It's not pimples or anything like that.. just clogged pores that look (to me anyway no one else notices so they say) so gross and black..   blech.  I'm sure it's just the oily skin clogging my face.  This is only on my nose and chin.


----------



## misscelestia

Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR said:
			
		

> The original poster sucks my ass!!
> 
> haha i am the one who threw the fit that it was gone!!  lol
> 
> 
> anyway.. i wanted to mention
> 
> *Jergens Natural Glow* Lotion to you guys.
> My mom is getting married at the end of the month, and my maid of honour dress is black, and i am very pale (cause it's winter) and i didn't want to look dead.. so i tired this lotion.  It's a full body lotion that has a little bit of self tanner in it.. and it works awesome.  I used it twice a day for 4 days and looked tan (other people noticed then) but not fake bottle  or fake-n-bake tan.. just a healthy glow.  It's also not so strong that you can see any streak lines or dark spots as you can if you fuck up with a self tanner.
> 
> it does have that raw potato smell of the self tanners, but it's not as strong.  I will try to take pics when i get home so you can see the difference since i started using it.
> (it's been over a week now.. and i haven't gotten darker)
> 
> I used the one for fair skin, and i have really sensitive skin but this didn't bother my face.  Took about 8 application to kick in, is a good moisturizer as well.  I would recommend it, if you want a healthy tan look (not a vacation tan i dont think it's formulated to get that dark), especially if you don't like to be in the sun or if you're in winter like i am.. lol






			
				chrissie said:
			
		

> i found the jergens natural glow to have too strong of a perfumed scent.  loreal sublime glow has a better, more muted scent.  both work pretty well if you're just looking to take the pasty edge off.  the sublime glow seems to be a little less strong but that's good if you want to prevent putting too much on at once.



Thanks for the reviews!  I am now a much more informed shopper!


----------



## TriXieee

I haven't tried the Jergens or any other brands so I can't compare it to anything, but I just got Dove Energy Glow and it has a nice light scent and works well.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

*.:Hair curlers?:.*

Hey guys, I have a fancy dress party on next *weekend* and I'm wearing a beautiful flowing gold medi-evil dress [sleeping beauty].
I want to *curl* the ends of my long dark hair so I end up with soft full curls as opposed to my usual dead straight [with the help of a straightener] or slightly wavy [au naturale].

I'll only use them that one night and then *maybe* occasionally after that, so I don't want to spend a great deal.
I'm thinking some *large* plastic rollers might do the job?
Does anyone have any *suggestions* or experience as to what type of curlers to use?


----------



## spork

I tried the Jergens stuff, but it ended up getting really streaky after a few weeks of using it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I fell off the wagon and went tanning.  8 minutes.  Quick and easy route...to damaged skin.


----------



## randycaver

spork said:
			
		

> I tried the Jergens stuff, but it ended up getting really streaky after a few weeks of using it.




yeah, i really think that stuff kind of sucks. you have to wait and let it dry.. and f you don't it streaks.


----------



## misscelestia

Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> I fell off the wagon and went tanning.  8 minutes.  Quick and easy route...to damaged skin.



I'm tempted to go tanning, just a few times, until summer gets fully underway here.  I have only tanned ONCE, and it was ages ago - how often should I go and how long should I stay in if I just want to be un-ghostly, and not actually TAN?  I'm so ignorant about tanning - I never thought I'd ever want to tan.....


----------



## randycaver

they give you instructions at the tanning place, and if you've not been tanning in a bit then definitely adhere to their instructions. you'll only go a few mins a time at first every other day or every day, depends..  but you have to go semi regularly to keep the white away


----------



## Mariposa

*bump*

I just recently got a very drastic haircut.  :D  I hate the few pics I took of it, but think the cut Meg Ryan had a couple years back.  It is just above my chin, with layers to my cheeks.

I can still blowdry it straight but it's fun to wear it curly because the natural curl has come out SO much.  

Anyone have any recommendations for a curling lotion that will keep it from frizzing and not make my curls crispy?  Nothing too heavy or oily, and price is not really an object if it's a superior product.

The only other makeup I'm wearing right now is Clinique Almost Lipstick in "Black Honey" - I'm getting kinda freckled and even powder looks ridiculous.  Black Honey looks weird in the tube, but it looks sheer and neutral on.


----------



## DG

I have spirally curly hair and I search for good hair products.

I happen to LOVE LOVE LOVE garnier fructese Curling Spray Gel, its cheap maybe $2.89, has a wonderful smell, makes my hair curly without making it hard and stiff, and it also works on frizz. 

Try it, I live by it. 

Now that its Summer and entirely too humid here in Boston I bought one more additional product to helo combat the the frizz from humidity and its Pantenes new line of products that cater to types of hair like curly, straight, wavy, blah blah. It is for curly hair and its a spray bottle that gets rid of frizz but not the curl. Its a curl enhancing spray and works very well. I only use that on very humid days though. That is like $3.00 i think. DO NOT buy the Pantene curling milk though...it just weighs your hair down 

I have bought all the name brands like Redken etc etc but truly love the Garnier curling spray gel the most 

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c364/mixwell99/Bassmint at Red Door/IMG_0939.jpg

^ see no frizz, just curl :D


----------



## DG

Has anyone tried Veet "down there" LOL.


----------



## km267

i have wavy hair that gets curly if i "coax" it... i love garnier fructis soft curl cream (only use a little bit or thiings can get gross).  it makes my hair less frizzy and holds the curl a little with no crunch.
when i'm feeling au naturel i use a little aloe vera gel to hold/moisterize my hair.
a great place to go for curly hair product recommendations is this board: naturallycurly.


----------



## DG

^ Have you tried the curl spray gel, it works way better than the soft curl cream (on my hair at least) :D I  Garnier!!!


----------



## Mariposa

I stuck a quarter size of unscented Lubriderm in it today.

Loving the results.

I will try the other stuff and see how this goes in the wind here... but for now... damn for the first time in forever I love my hair!


----------



## km267

dreamgirlie19 said:
			
		

> ^ Have you tried the curl spray gel, it works way better than the soft curl cream (on my hair at least) :D I  Garnier!!!



i used the spray gel once or twice (actually i bought it the night before i got married in FL, forgot to bring hair products, lol), then it must have gotten too hot or something in my bag (?), and it turned all thick and opaque and wouldn't squirt anymore.  i'll have to  buy a fresh one and give it another try!


----------



## poopie

i just recently started wearing my hair curly-ish. 

it's grown out a bit, and my natural waviness has some curl.

i've been using redken's freshculrs leave-in treatment. it's a bit heavy, but b/c my hair is so short, it really works for me.

i then use physique's curling mousse while my ahir is still wet. it's best to let my hair air-dry for about 15 minutes and _then_ blow-dry, but who's got that kinda time?!

the mousse can make my hair a li'l crispy, but it's fina if i blow-dry is out.

congrats, btw, mariposa on your new hair.

let's see some pics, lady!


----------



## djwhirlpool

I just bought that dove energy glow lotion.  It's a self tanning lotion basically.  I thought the glow would by subtle, but it actually made me look tan.  I think it works better if you already have some color and it excentuates it.

Has anyone else tried this stuff?


----------



## Mariposa

Thanks ladies.  I'm sure I'll take some pics at the Pride Parade this weekend.  :D  Everyone at work who's noticed it loves it.

I haven't found the Garnier stuff at my local drugstores yet, but I'm making a Target run tomorrow.  It should be there.  

There's really low humidity where I live (thank fucking GOD) - my beloved Oscar Blandi Jasmine Oil is doing me well for now, but it doesn't enhance the curl at all - just keeps it fresh and not frizzy.

And still loving the Burt's Bees shampoo.  

As for sun products - I burn, then tan (2 burns already this season 8) ) so I have been applying of all things, generic Walgreens Aloe Vera with Vitamin E and Tea Tree Oil.  Now that I'm almost done peeling I am a nice color but wtf am I doing to my poor skin.    At least I've been protecting my face.  Poopie, I saw your cute little burned booty   Try the Walgreens stuff, it feels great.

I do recommend any of the Neutrogena hypo-allergenic SPF 30+ products that use zinc oxide rather than chemical sunscreens.  And not everyone likes the Mystic Tan or Magic Tan thing, but it's worked well for me - remember to go in clean and exfoliated first, and use the scrub brush for fingernails and toes!


----------



## chrissie

I finally found good tops that fit me relatively well and aren't too styled!  ESPRIT    Although I wish it was a bit smaller but the top is already XS!  And I could only find the XS in the one cut/color.  I'll have to go back for more


----------



## starlightgemini

dreamgirlie19 said:
			
		

> I have spirally curly hair and I search for good hair products.
> 
> I happen to LOVE LOVE LOVE garnier fructese Curling Spray Gel, its cheap maybe $2.89, has a wonderful smell, makes my hair curly without making it hard and stiff, and it also works on frizz.
> 
> Try it, I live by it.



most def  

i swear by it tool. the whole garnier fructis line actually. the smell is amazing, and the curling spray gel is the BEST product i've ever used, and i've tried almost EVERY product out there meant for curly hair. and this is the one i've stuck with the longest. every so often i'll try something new, but you better believe i always have a bottle of garnier fructis curling spray gel laying around in my bathroom!


----------



## fairnymph

> Clinique Almost Lipstick in "Black Honey"


This is my favourite lipstick ever, it's just the best shade the sheerness is awesome.

Which BB shampoo are you using, there are like 3 of them. Have you tried their conditioner?

I tried the grapefruit shampoo, it was fine, but nothing special imo.


----------



## jaymie

has anyone heard of grape fruit seed extract? You can find it in any natural foods store and the brand I use is from NutriBiotic called GSE. It's about 20 dollars for a bottle of 4 fl. oz, but it will last for atleast three months of everyday use. I've been using it on my face for about a month now and my skin has only been clearer while fasting. Check it out, it has many many uses and it is natural, not harsh at all and very safe...

http://www.pureliquidgold.com/eczemaesoriasis.htm

Also, does anyone ever do coffee scrubs? I've been making up batches for girlfriends of mine. I've yet to hear their opinions on it, but I absolutely love it. It really smoothes out your skin. I mix up different shower soaps with it,  essential oils, honey, and apricot kernel oil as well as a few other secret ingredients. It's great if you work at a coffee shop because the grinds are free, but I know some places put theirs out for gardeners or whoever. If you don't mind washing thoroughly after and smelling just a bit like coffee than it's great, but yes it is messy and if you hate the smell of coffee than it's probably not going to be very fun. 

Anyways, just something I thought I'd share.


----------



## Chase6605

I just now saw this and I would like to share some secrets...

1. I use a schick Quattro men's razor, it works better than anything I've ever used. (most men's razors do)
2. I put A&D ointment (diaper rash ointment for chafed skin) on my legs, armpits, bikini area after I've shaved. I hardly ever get razor burn and it makes your skin SOOOO soft after it's dried.
3. If I do happen to get razor burn...believe it or not arm and hammer deodorant with baking soda or secret deodorant helps to make it go away and stop the burn. (sometimes it burns worse only for a second) Just rub a good layer of it on and wait.
4. For those of you who have really curly, frizzy, dried out, and brittle hair. I've found that if I only shampoo every other shower and only use conditioner on the ones where I don't shampoo it helps out a lot! (Aussie is an awesome brand for this particular hair type)
5. I also part my hair or put my hair where I want it before I get into the shower and brush the conditioner through my hair and am very careful not to mess it up when I rinse it out. Then, when I get out I shake my head a bit and put some defrizz solution (I use zero-frizz) on my hair and maybe use a defuser blowdryer on the cool setting. Your curls are less frizzy when you don't brush them out!!!
6. I use Acne Free for my face...it's a generic Pro-Active that you can get at wally world (Walmart) that works just as good. (It might make you break out a little more for the first couple of weeks because it is cleansing your pores and bringing everything to the surface) I have not had any "break-outs" except for one zit here and there since I switched to this stuff.
7. It's important to get a good diet and rest to maintain a young look! I eat a lot of fruits and veggies because it's good for the skin and I use "Bach's stress remedy" It's a herbal (flower essence) liquid that you take at night before you go to bed. It helps you to fall asleep and have a good nights sleep without making you feel tired and groggy in the morning. (you should be able to find it at any health store)
8. Last but not least...I use Palmer's stretch mark concentrated cream on all body parts that might later in life sag (neck, breasts, triceps, etc.) because it has collagen and elastin in it which helps to keep your skin tight. Also...wear sunblock, a good tan isn't worth aging before you're 30, but that's up to you.


----------



## Dtergent

Recently I've been using Jason 100% Jojoba Oil as Moisturizer, and Weleda Rosemary Shampoo and Stimulating Tonic for the hair (with pepper extract, well, I don't really know how it translates, it's in Italian).

I've also been using Weleda Calendula Massage Oil in lieu of body lotion. It works much better and just kind of disappears.


----------



## mariacallas

I've been loving Dove Cool Moisture line with cucumber extract (smells heavenly, leaves my skin really soft and smooth) .....it makes me want to shower more than usual  and that's SOMETHING!


----------



## QuestionEverything

^^^^^^^ I've fallen in love with that stuff - only I use the body wash version, it is heavenly! 

I tend to only use *dove sensitive skin bar soap *on my face followed by exfoliating with wal mart's brand of *st. ives medicated face scrub*.  I've always had clear skin until recently and I think it's due to stress (seems to be when I break out).  I'm unsure of how to treat it because my skin is so sensitive.  Any suggestions?

I also have suddenly developed eczema - I was told my my Dr. to use *Eucerin* cream lotion which I have, and the lotion is great for dry skin - I've never used anything so moisturizing, but it doesn't seem to be doing *anything* for my eczema!  Anybody have any suggestions or experience with the stuff?

I've been using Oil of Olay face moisturizer and it's ok, I have combination skin on my face (oily/dry) so it's light enough to not make me super oily but moisturizing enough to smooth my dryness.  Anybody have any better suggestions - I'm not necessarily unhappy with it, but it's not great either.


----------



## Chase6605

I use Acne Free for my face...it's a generic Pro-Active that you can get at wally world (Walmart) that works just as good. (It might make you break out a little more for the first couple of weeks because it is cleansing your pores and bringing everything to the surface) I have not had any "break-outs" except for one zit here and there since I switched to this stuff.


----------



## TriXieee

^^^that stuff is the best.  It's the only thing that keeps my skin clear


----------



## jaymie

QuestionEverything said:
			
		

> I also have suddenly developed eczema - I was told my my Dr. to use *Eucerin* cream lotion which I have, and the lotion is great for dry skin - I've never used anything so moisturizing, but it doesn't seem to be doing *anything* for my eczema!  Anybody have any suggestions or experience with the stuff?



http://www.pureliquidgold.com/eczemaesoriasis.htm#Eczama/Dermatitis

try this stuff! you won't go back!


----------



## mariacallas

I have one tip for those with really thick, frizzy and uncontrollable hair (and want to save $$$!)

Use mayonnaise and olive oil on your hair as a hair mask, and wrap in a hot towel. Leave on for a couple of hours. Shampoo hair and conditioner. Hair will feel BRAND FUCKING NEW and super soft and smooth.


----------



## DG

I just tried a new deep conditioner for my hair. I LOVE it. It made my hair so soft, bouncy, and mu curls are super hydrated now too :D

*K-Pak Reconstruct Deep-Penetrating Reconstructor for Damaged Hair* original intensive protein reconstructor for dry and damaged hair. Rebuilds and improves the structure of your hair. K-Pak's Triamine Complex® contains exclusive blends of amino acids, the building blocks of proteins that make up your hair's structure. Molecular weights and sizes (MWS) ranging from 150 to 25000 penetrate and reconstruct damaged areas. pH 4.5 - 5.5


----------



## QuestionEverything

jaymie said:
			
		

> http://www.pureliquidgold.com/eczemaesoriasis.htm#Eczama/Dermatitis
> 
> try this stuff! you won't go back!



Try what stuff?? LOL, I am using Eucerin lotion - it is fucking great as a moisturizer - but doesn't do shit for my eczema!


----------



## fruitfly

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> I have one tip for those with really thick, frizzy and uncontrollable hair (and want to save $$$!)
> 
> Use mayonnaise and olive oil on your hair as a hair mask, and wrap in a hot towel. Leave on for a couple of hours. Shampoo hair and conditioner. Hair will feel BRAND FUCKING NEW and super soft and smooth.



I've done the olive oil hair mask, but mayo? I'm sure it works, but I seriously shudder at the thought.


----------



## Dtergent

crystalcallas said:
			
		

> I have one tip for those with really thick, frizzy and uncontrollable hair (and want to save $$$!)
> 
> Use mayonnaise and olive oil on your hair as a hair mask, and wrap in a hot towel. Leave on for a couple of hours. Shampoo hair and conditioner. Hair will feel BRAND FUCKING NEW and super soft and smooth.



I put olive oil in my hair (or sesame oil, not the Chinese smelly one though), and tie it up and do various things for a few minutes. Then shampoo!

I hate using conditioner


----------



## jaymie

QuestionEverything said:
			
		

> Try what stuff?? LOL, I am using Eucerin lotion - it is fucking great as a moisturizer - but doesn't do shit for my eczema!



shit my bad! soz,  I forgot the link. http://www.pureliquidgold.com/eczemaesoriasis.htm


----------



## Mariposa

I have discovered a sulfate free shampoo that foams up better than the Burt's Bees shampoo does.  It also smells better... and that's saying something!

Abba Moisture Scentsation

It smells like peppermint, though not too strong, and gives you that tingly scalp feeling.  I'm still using the Burt's Bees conditioner but I'm going to try an Abba conditioner when it runs out.

I also met some people at the farmer's market a few weeks ago who market natural products of all sorts.  Not sure they'd want the link to their site plastered on a drug message board, though.  They have AMAZING lotions - I get constant compliments when I wear their "Champagne".  Link available through PM if you'd like - they literally make their products in their kitchen, it's a mom, dad and their teenage daughter in Oakland.  (And if you're in the Bay Area and free on a Thursday, I'll take you to meet them at the farmer's market so you can smell for yourself - they are the NICEST people ever!)


----------



## mariacallas

fruitfly said:
			
		

> I've done the olive oil hair mask, but mayo? I'm sure it works, but I seriously shudder at the thought.




Coming from moi, you know it works sista!   The smell is gag-ilicious at first and requires 2-3 thorough shampoos to thoroughly get it out but man is it worth it


----------



## LoveAlways

2-3 shampoo's??? Thats like a week for me, I only shampoo every other or every couple of days. I dont want my hair reeking like mayo!! lol  but I have tried the olive oil that works great.


----------



## jaymie

whenever I wash my hair, which is once a week or more if I am using products on it I use a little bit of apricot kernel oil when I get out of the water. Great stuff. I don't even need conditioner if I do this, it just soaks right into the hair.


----------



## poopie

*stinky*

so, ever since i can remember i sometimes get stinky underarms when it's warm.

they get this yucky sour grapefruit/passionfruit smell (one of the many reasons why i hate those fruits). they don't really sweat a lot. and, when i am perspiring heavily, i don't any foulish odor. ugh...and i hate carrying deodorant in my bag.

well, my boyfriend used to have stinky feet, so i told him to start using anti-bacterial soap, and now he's odor-free.

well, anti-bacterial soap for armpits is the best thing ever.

i was spending $3.50 on all these new deodorants, and all i had to do was spend $1.50 on some anti-bacterial soap and i'm good.

i guess this isn't so much girly, but i'm a girl and...yeah...

also, i've been using redken's *fresh curls* and it works SO well! great curls with bounce and it doens't weigh down my hair!


----------



## km267

can any ladies with experience going to a tanning salon give a newbie some advice? yeah, i could only hold out for so long before wanting to go tanning, since i live in jersey and all, lol.  8) 

anyway, what is the deal with putting sunscreen on your back if you go by yourself? does the staff help you?  seems a little awkward.  i want to even out my tan but i have some VERY white areas that would blister if i don't wear a sunscreen w/ spf 8 or so.

any advice appreciated! :D (is there anything else that i should know, assuming i'm clueless?)
-k


----------



## DG

When you go tanning you dont use the regular beach kind of sunscreen. You should use stuff made specifically for the tanning bed. Also you want to start out lower amounts of time VS higher when you first start.

I dont know about where you are but I go here where they have diferent level beds and the reason for this is  "4 Distinct Levels of New Tech. Tanning w/ Max. UVA & Min. UVB to ensure you tan (not burn) as healthy, safely, effectively & AS INEXPENSIVELY as possible" 

I use the level 4 bed which is the 'safest' bed you can use while tanning. Obviously fake tanning in a bed is not healthy to begin with but if you have the choice between a level 1 bed which is the most unhealthy but is cheaper VS a more expensive higher level bed .... the choice is obvious 

Usually when you go tanning there isnt someone to help rub lotion on your back.

Also, be SURE to use the eye protection...it saves your eye from damage! The UV rays can damage your retina (i think its the retina i forget)...i only know this because at the eye doctor a few months back i discussed doing laser eye and he told me to be absolute certain in tanning beds (after i answered his question that i go tanning occasionally) to use the eye protection because those rays make the amount of scar tissue sometimes unable to be worked with.


----------



## PsycheViolet

i heard certain lipsticks are made out of whale fat.. anyone have any actual information to state that?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I thought it was whale sperm.


----------



## mariacallas

poopie you're so funny 

I've always used antibacterial soap on my pits!!! Putting deodorant on not very well cleaned pits has the worst results ever! 

I even put baby powder frequently.....but then again I live in a very hot place so it's like a habit.


----------



## QuestionEverything

Regarding lipstick ingredients:



> The oils and fats used in lipstick include olive oil, mineral oil, castor oil, cocoa butter, lanolin, and petrolatum. More than 50% of lipsticks manufactured in the U.S. contain substantial amounts of castor oil. It forms a tough, shiny film when it dries after application. However, ingestion of large amounts of castor oil may cause frequent rest-room visits.
> 
> In recent years, ingredients such as moisturizers, vitamin E, aloe vera, collagen, amino acids, and sunscreen have been added to lipstick. The extra components keep lips soft, moist, and protected from the elements.
> not sure how reliable





> The primary ingredients found in lipstick are wax, oil, alcohol, and pigment. The wax used usually involves some combination of three types—beeswax, candelilla wax, or the more expensive camauba. Wax enables the mixture to be formed into the easily recognized shape of the cosmetic. Oils such as mineral, caster, lanolin, or vegetable are added to the wax. Fragrance and pigment are also added, as are preservatives and antioxidants, which prevent lipstick from becoming rancid. And while every lipstick contains these components, a wide variety of other ingredients can also be included to make the substance smoother or glossy or to moisten the lips.
> 
> Just as there is no standard to the lipstick size and container shape, there are no standard types of, or proportions for, ingredients used. Beyond the base ingredients (wax, oil, and antioxidants) supplemental material amounts vary greatly. The ingredients themselves range from complex organic compounds to entirely natural ingredients, the proportions of which determine the characteristics of the lipstick.
> more reliable



You made me curious so I dug around to see what i could find.   From what I have read it seems that whale fat in lipstick is a thing of the past, but I really can't say for sure.  I also read in a lot of websites that there were fish scales and other weird things in lipstick but no reputable sites that I found had any mention of those things.


----------



## starlightgemini

my new finds @ target  :

this cleanser is AMAZING!! its by biore, which is a name i already know i can trust, but the cool thing about this cleanser is it HEATS UP! i guess it makes me feel like its really doing its job to clean my face. it feels really awesome too.






product description

also, herbal essences has a new line out, which looks really cool so i figured i'd give it a try. i love my garnier fructis shampoo but i figured i'll try something new anyway.

info about all the collections

i chose the "totally twisted" one since i have curly hair. it smells amazing. i didn't think i liked the scent of lavender, but, i do. also, the shampoo and conditioner make my hair feel amazing. the gel left a little to be desired... my hair wasn't frizzy but it also didn't help hold my curls, it sort of flattened it out. but i tried again today by combining some of the gel with several sprays of my usual garnier fructis curl shaping gel and WOOHOO the combo did the trick 

next i plan on trying out the "none of your frizzness" line. its the one i wanted to buy yesterday anyway but they were out of the conditioner. what i think is cool about this new line is it seems to have a product designed for every hair type. and the names are kinda cute lol


----------



## randycaver

i've been rather fond of lancome hair products lately. my fried hair is improving drastically! yay!


----------



## DG

I use that warming blackhead cleanser 2x a week. it smells so good. great buy Slg 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE K-Pak by Joico shampoo/conditioner and the deep penetrating mask...it makes my hair so soft and shiny. Plus it smells great. I forget if I mentioned this before..I bought it two weeks ago so maybe I did. 

I also really like Cliniques Touch Tint for eyes shimmer...they are maybe $14 they dont crease, rub out, or fade quickly. The gold glimmer, nude sparkle, and sable shimmer are amazing! Much more shimmery than any other eye makeup ive ever used. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also bought their new mascara..it has a brush on one side and a comb on the other. also only maybe $13, works extremely well...def is water proof I even have trouble taking it off with make up remover at night I think thats my only complaint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yea and the moisture sheer tint sp5 is excellent too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Provides only a hint of sheer color!


----------



## chrissie

I tried that warming cleanser and even though it felt cool, I did not notice any change


----------



## ellua

on most weekdays, since i only see the same ten people at the office all day... i don't bother doing up a lot of makeup as far as eyeshadow, blush, etc. go... so here are the basics that i rarely leave the house without, and are my tried and true essentials which i insist on having, even if i'm broke-- i'll just take it out of the food budget and eat tuna for a month ^.^ 






Chanel Double Perfection fluide, ~$40 US but each bottle lasts me about a year, so it's about the same as buying several drugstore bottles anyway.





Benefit BADgal, $18.  most awesome thick black eyeliner _evar_. glides on, stays on.





got2b sexy volumizing lotion, $6 USD, gives texture and volume to my otherwise fine, limp hair. my hair looks polished, even if i don't style it (which i usually don't, i hate spending time on my hair).

DiorShow mascara, ~$23 US, makes lashes HUGE and thick.  My bf's mom asked me if my eyelashes were real!  My gynecologist complimented them too... my natural lashes are short and blonde, so i've tried tons of mascaras and any by Dior have been great. (MaryKay signature mascara is great too, even though i hate their other products)

philosophy the present skin perfector, $25 US.  the BEST makeup base (or on a good skin day, the only product i need) i've ever used.  smoothes any fine lines, keeps oil at bay, gives face a flawless finish, and works as a great "primer" for foundation or concealer -- it stays in place _all day_, even if you get sweaty. i cant say enough good things about it.

Murad Energizing Pomegranate Cleanser, $25 USD
after trying tons of "acne clearing" cleansers with all possible blemish-fighting ingredients known to man, *none* of them worked and several made my outbreaks worse.   i was reluctant to switch to something with no active ingredients, but after trying a sample of this stuff i was hooked.  it doesn't leave any residue behind, has a light scent, and leaves skin supersoft after using for about a week.  it sparked my interest in the Murad line and hope to try more of their products soon (though so expensive >.<).


ooohhh i could go on and on, i love this stuff...


----------



## DG

^ i almost bought that murad pomegrante cleanser...but i thought it was a little pricey ill have to try it now that you say it works so well!


----------



## mariacallas

Funny about cleansers that heat up....you can't find that in Asia because it's just so goddamn hot here I doubt there would be a market for it.  I did try the Biore Cooling Facial scrub (as well as Nivea Cool Blue Facial Scrub) and I love the minty fresh CLEAN feeling of a cooling face scrub.


----------



## Mariposa

I have to give a shout out to my old friend Frizz-Ease, by John Frieda.

I got another drastic chop (my dad thinks I look like Dharma now) and the curl is coming out bigtime.

Any length - it's been my best friend.  I let it dry naturally and I'm growing it out for winter but short hair sure is fun.  

I also blew $80 on highlights this week that didn't show up too much, she wanted to be conservative but I wanted platinum.

Regardless - the Frizz Ease serum is the fucking shit.


----------



## fruitfly

^ I like the curl on you!  And I fucking HATE it when the bitch who's doing your hair keeps trying to get you to tone it down. What the hell do we pay them for anyway? If I wanted color that you can only detect when you're out in the sun I would go to the drugstore. 

btw I bought one of those warming scrubs a few weeks ago and I am not impressed. It just feels weird, and I can't say I felt more exfoliated than I do with regular scrub.


----------



## carl

in my bathroom right now:
two bars of artisan made Oatmean & Lavander soap, from different vendors.
Mud and volcanic ash facial soap from NZ
chandrika soap
Redkin Clear Mousture Shampoo
Pureology Hydrate Conditioner w/ PEPPERMINT OIL!
Hugo Boss cologne and deodorant
Lacoste fragrance for men
Arrid XX deodorant (regular/baby powderish)

oh, and Crest with Scope...the best in teh known world


----------



## poopie

just ordered some stuff off aromaleigh. i believe it was fairnymph who recommended it ages ago. hopefully it'll get here soon and i can write up a review.


----------



## fairnymph

^^^
Twas me. Let me know how you like it all. 

J, you should go back and demand that she redo your hair the way you want it done. Especially for that price. Clearly, she needs to also learn that what the customer wants is what she should do, NOT what she wants. It'll be best for BOTH of you if she redoes your hair as you asked for it.


----------



## chrissie

my mom loves bare essentials and bought some aromaleigh samples and said she didn't like them as much.


----------



## DG

my new favorite lipcare product:







its wonderful, so smooth going on and not gunky on your lips after and it makes my lips sooo soft and shiny too!


----------



## Mariposa

fairnymph said:
			
		

> J, you should go back and demand that she redo your hair the way you want it done. Especially for that price. Clearly, she needs to also learn that what the customer wants is what she should do, NOT what she wants. It'll be best for BOTH of you if she redoes your hair as you asked for it.



I chopped it all off because it was getting damaged.  The cut is the most fun I've ever had - and in retrospect, she was right to do what she did - I'd have been back in 2 weeks with bleached out streaks and damaged roots.  As it is right now, it's the healthiest it's been in forever.  Any lighter probably would have been too damaging.  I'm pretty laid back in person when it comes to telling people what to do, though.    If I disliked it, I'd definitely go back and demand it be fixed.  

I'm also going darker (a light, shiny chestnut) for winter so more highlights=bad idea.


----------



## fruitfly

^ One word, babe: CINTA. You gotta check that salon out the next time you need to go. 

Oh, and the cosmetology school on Hayes for more minor services is outstanding! And _cheap_.


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

On warming scrubs...  if you're going to try one stick to the Biore that's been recomended.  I tried the Clean & clear one and it was AWFUL!  It left this waxy film on my face.  I hated it so much i called and complained.  They sent me a 5.00 coupon    But seriously... i like their regular scrub but the warming one made my face feel dirtier after i washed it.  YUCK.


Shampoo:  I got a sample of Dove Moisture Therapy in the mail.. and i tried it.  I really liked it.  I didn't think i'd like it cause for the most part the dove line is too 'gentle' for me.  Meaning they feel more like they are a creme and not cleaning me.. (im weird shh!).. anyway.. this shampoo was really awesome tho, and it smelled good.    My hair was really soft and managable too.  Recomended.  The bottle was expensive $4.99 yikes!  but i figured it didn't matter since they shampoo i usually use (loreal vive) changed to vive pro and is now $4.99/bottle as well  (altho last week i lucked out and cought it on sale at kmar for $2.24/bottle!)


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

Oh and speaking of hair...   Mine has gotten so long (which is what i wanted) It's about 3inches below my brastrap right now.  Which is the longest it's been in a while.  I am getting my hair done on the 9th, and i have no idea what i want to do.   IF i dont decide i might just let Danielle do what she wants.. lol

I am thinking of changing my color from what i have now (the brown with the blonde and red chunking) to red with blonde highlights....  as long as danielle can promise me she will do a red that will not look tacky and will not fade orangy!  i'd rather it fade to pink!! i dont like the orange hair look on me.

Anyone have any suggestions on a cut for me?  Most of you know what i look like.  I am trying to not lose the length, I am also trying to ease up on the layers cause i have very little hair on the top of my head so it being this long the layers look really far apart if i cut them.  Everyone i know keeps telling me to go for the long bangs look.. but i just dont like that look with my large forhead.  my hairline is too far back i think for that look   Not to mention i have oily skin (and scalp) so hair on the face is never good for my skin


----------



## LoveAlways

Not sure if I mentioned this before, but Extra Virgin Olive Oil on your hair right before you shower (3-4x a week) helps keep it *super shiny *and not oily at all!!


----------



## fairnymph

Ok, glad you have grown to like what she did. The chestnut sounds like it will look lovely on you. 

chrissie -- I should try more BE so I can compare...I don't wear much other than eyeshadow though (very rarely powder and never foundation).

I just got some of the moisture raspberry and brazil nut Burt's Bees conditioner -- it smells INSANELY good but I have yet to try it.

I have been using the BB radiance eye cream for about a month and it is doing nothing at all. It isn't even very moisturizing. I do not recommend it at all.


----------



## DG

Bloomingdale's is about to launch a new line of makeup called Eyes, Lips and Face, and to encourage people
to check out their website, just about everything is $1 (shipping is a flat $5). Of course, once it hits Bloomie's 
it won't be $1 anymore!

www.eyeslipsface.com


----------



## RavenousBlonde

dreamgirlie19 said:
			
		

> Bloomingdale's is about to launch a new line of makeup called Eyes, Lips and Face, and to encourage people
> to check out their website, just about everything is $1 (shipping is a flat $5). Of course, once it hits Bloomie's
> it won't be $1 anymore!
> 
> www.eyeslipsface.com



Holy crap!  Thanks for passing this along, dreamgirlie!  

Has anyone tried this makeup?  Even though most of it's $1!!, I'm still curious about the quality.  Any takers?


----------



## saturnine

*Help!*

okay...i've dyed my hair prettyfrequently for the past 5 years... often going from hot pink to black to blue within 2 months' time. -brutal, i know. thankfully i've cooled it..

 this is the first time i have'nt re-colored my hair in almost a year.. my roots grew out and it's not the best look but i dont want to screw anything up (further) until i know what my plan of action is..

and i swear my hair grows much slower than it used to.   i blame the dye.. and mostly the bleach.

i'd describe my hair as fine but plentiful and straightish/a bit wavy. - i noticed it got wavier as time went on, possibly from too much chemical treatment?

my questions are as follows:

what shampoos out there will clean my hair without depleting natural moisture (it's hard to find stuff without soduim laureth sulfate or something like it..)?

what can i do to speed up my hair's growth? any tips?
i used to have long hair and it's been cut so much in the past few years..i miss it! also i could probably use some help with maintaing strong hair. i'm somewhat prone to breakage/split ends.


and what can i do to keep my hair straight? any recommendations on specific products?


TIA


----------



## km267

i think i've seen that e.l.f. makeup at target or something?? but no, i haven't tried it...


----------



## DG

^ they dont sell it at target.


----------



## fairnymph

saturnine, I take a bunch of supplements (I tried each one singly to test that it actually did something) which have sped up my hair growth immensely. I have naturally very slow growing hair. My hair used to grow about 2 inches a year, now it grows 1/2 an inch a month!

Here's what I take:

1,000 mg MSM twice a day
5 mg (NOT mcg, but mg) biotin, twice a day

The biotin dose is really high, and it's sometimes hard to find in 5mg capsules. It can also be pricy. I get mine at www.puritanspride.com and then I get my MSM at trader joe's.

If you want to avoid harsh detergents, I really recommend Giovanni brand hair care, available at Whole Foods. I think it is the best natural hair care out there (sadly the Burt's Bees is just not that great imo). The 50:50 shampoo by Giovanni is great for dry hair. I have the same issues as I also dye my hair alot.


----------



## saturnine

^ thanks fairnymph. i'll check that stuff out. i go to trader joe's often enough, and i'm closeby a whole paycheck...er, foods. 


leave it to a pisces to know about hair. hehe. you fishies are so glamourous, i envy you.


----------



## fairnymph

Hehe, I always crack up when people call it whole paycheck. It's not always so bad if you know how to shop there. 

I am really not glamourous at all, but thank you! I just have done my research because I have such slow growing hair naturally. Also I am heavily into natural products, in every aspect of my life, and I tend to try alot of different things to find what works best. Of course, everyone's hair is different, but yours sounds a lot like mine.

I also have straight hair that has become more wavy. I have thought about whether it's the bleaching that caused this...hard to know in my case as I have a lot of white hairs and they are curly so they could be the cause.

Neutral henna coats the hair and adds shine. If you are taking a break from the colouring it could be a nice treat for your hair and protect it from further damage.

I'm actually going to switch to (red) henna, which I used for years when I was younger,  for a change and also to try to be healthier to my hair.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

saturnine said:
			
		

> what can i do to speed up my hair's growth? any tips?


Folic acid.  Trimming the ends.

I will ask my fiance about cleansing and straightening products.  He is a stylist.


----------



## ellua

km267 said:
			
		

> i think i've seen that e.l.f. makeup at target or something?? but no, i haven't tried it...



looks similar to the packaging used for the N.Y.C. stuff, maybe that's what you're thinking of?


i'm gonna try those hair growth supplements suggested, i can use all the help i can get!


----------



## Mariposa

FN really does have lovely hair.    I like it best reddish/auburn.

I am trying a new sulfate-free shampoo later today.  There are several on the market now.  I went into a Pure Beauty yesterday and asked the manager for her recommendation for a new shampoo.

It is: Alterna Caviar Anti-Aging Moisture Shampoo.

Ironic, because I used to use the predecessor to that line's lotion but have since found a lotion that I like better from my friends at the farmer's market.

It doesn't smell like caviar.  :D  It has lots of proteins, amino acids, and natural ingredients.  

I'll report back on how it works.

In the meantime, it's grown out a lot and the color has maintained itself.  It's mostly honey blonde with slightly lighter top.  I can't decide whether to stay blonde or whether to follow my plan to go a little darker.  Bah.


----------



## DarthMom

dreamgirlie19 said:
			
		

> ^ they dont sell it at target.



actually, they do. you can find it in the trial size stuff, or in the dollar section. 

that is an awesome site, but no worries about bloomies eating them up and the prices going up, the two owners started it as a dollar store for makeup and i don't see why they would change that! though i may be wrong  

every time i go on to spend a bunch of money, i get impatient, i guess they have such a big fan base, it takes forever to load each time you add to your cart. there isn't a big selection at target


----------



## DG

they dont have it at the target near me  is it next to the basic loreal etc?


----------



## DarthMom

it is usually near the trial size or dollar area, at least in my area, they don't carry it everywhere, and since it isn't a massive selection, you are just as well off ordering online, if you have the patience!


----------



## DG

i had to go to the pet store whcih is right next to target today so i stopped there too and nope they def. dont have that brand oh well. ill order some to try!


----------



## DarthMom

they say there is a 5-6 week wait before the order ships!!


----------



## happyus

my E.L.F make up arrived today( i like in the uk, and ordered it a couple of days ago!). The packaging is really cute, and i'm not allergic to it....so far! i was really impressed with the eyeliner, it comes with a sharpener and the eye colour goes on well and seems to be lasting well. it also blended well with mac pigment powder. so yay for the cheap make up!


----------



## DarthMom

awesome! i need to get on there and do some ordering. 

free shipping over 25 dollars too i believe!


----------



## DarthMom

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N

holy shit, have you all seen this? i was in miami this weekend, and saw it advertised at a salon, but didn't have time to do it  

i have always wanted long eyelashes, but fakies look like shit, this is one of the coolest things to come along in a long time.


----------



## rashandreflex

wow this must be one of the hugest number of views versus number of posts differentials....14,000.


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

Darth mom..   the girl who does my nails at the salon has them. .They do them there.  ( i personally think hers are too long but she likes them)  they do look really nice...  and you can't tell they are fake which is good


----------



## sassylx

*moisturizing*

Does anyone know whether its best to moisturise right after showering, or should you wait a while?


----------



## L2R

either way, post pics please


----------



## atom_boy

exfoliate in the shower, then dry youself and apply moisturiser


----------



## DarthMom

my kids both have excema, so i pown this question. 

put on a thick layer of moisturizer immediately after the shower, while your skin is still wet.


----------



## purplefirefly

right after your shower...the heat opens up your pores, therefore you are able to absorb as much moisture as possible.


----------



## DG

all the answers above are right


----------



## Finder

During winter my skin tends to get really dry in certain areas, so I will put lotion on immediately following a shower and before I go to bed at night. Seems to help. You may also want to consider not taking quite as hot of a showers/baths/whathaveyou as it can exacerbate your dry skin.


----------



## sassylx

^ 0o0o0oh sound advice, i always have my showers so hot it burns slightly. THAT might be why my skin is feeling a bit dry too... thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## Bauer095

<------ personal moisturizer, low rates!! :D PM me for more info

[edit]: no dudes


----------



## sonicnature

> either way, post pics please


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I use Neutrogena Body Oil after I shower on weekends.  I don't have time for the full body treatment during the work week.  Apply on wet skin and either pat or air dry.


----------



## DG

does anyone know...can you buy anything they showed on the victoria secret fashion show? i searched the site and couldnt find any of it.


----------



## Mariposa

Has anyone tried Sephora Super Stars Super Smart Facial Moisturizer SPF 15 yet?

I am using Philosophy's "Hope in a Jar" (courtesy of SigmaSis ) but I think I need something with sunscreen for the day, while using Hope in a Jar at night.

I am also considering this Blemish Foaming Cleanser by DDF - I have oily skin that only gets the occasional blemish, but I really like the ingredients (both alpha and beta hydroxy acids and various flowers/herbs).

I'm still using the Alterna Caviar shampoo... and still loving it.  My hair is a lot shinier than what I'm used to, and seems to stay cleaner longer.


----------



## FoxxyLady

Does anyone have a good suggestion for frizz control? It seems my hair is getting worse and worse as we get into winter. (I have dry hair but most conditioners make it oily)I rarely blow dry/straighten/curl so it's not damaged just naturally uncontrollable


----------



## happyus

john freida frizz ease shampoo and conditioner for curly hair...works wonders, they also do a frizz ease for straight hair too, or the serum for a quick fix.


----------



## FoxxyLady

ty does the shampoo give the oily look that the serum does? I used the serum in high school and it did take care of the frizzies but it left my hair oily. Thinking back it was better oily than frizzy lol and i guess now that they have flat irons i can use less of it.


----------



## chrissie

I just use a little styling wax to style and tame the fluffy bits on top.  I don't have a big frizz problem though so that might not be much help.


----------



## Mariposa

Oscar Blandi Jasmine Oil

I won't leave home without it!


----------



## getreal

I feel kinda stupid posting cause I'm not really a girly-girl-  but I think someone might know the answer to this one. I hope!

My hair is breaking on top of my head- you know, little, broken, small pieces sticking up.  

WHY and how to stop or repair?????????

Hasn't ever happened until 2 months ago.

I stopped washing my hair everyday- that didnt fix it.


----------



## FoxxyLady

im going to buy the frizz ease shampoo tomorrow, if that dosent do it then i will order the jasmine oil. thanks for the help.

i have another one  my face is all of the sudden breaking out(in the past 2 weeks) I have NEVER had this happen before (more than 1 or 2 at a time)
I haven't changed cleaners or made any changes...any suggestions???


----------



## happyus

no the shampoo leaves my hair super clean. i don't use the normal serum on my hair, because it looks a little gacky, i use the serum mist stuff by them....it's so good.


----------



## Mariposa

Time to bump the girly thread!

Before I spend $40 on this stuff, I want to know if it's a gimmick.  I am DEATHLY afraid of looking older, and I have money left on a Macy's gift card I need to spend.

Should I spend it on Clarins Expertise 2P Mist?  (that is - does electromagnetic radiation - cell phones, computers, etc, cause premature aging, and would this stuff help?)

It seems like a gimmick but if it's not, it's too awesome a possibility not to explore for those of us who have jobs that require a lot of computer use.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Do you use eye cream and a night cream?  If not, invest in that first.
I wouldn't bother with the mist.  Although, I have no experience with the product.


----------



## Mariposa

I do indeed use an eye product: The Body Shop's Elderflower Eye Gel

I have weird skin.  It's oily but not really acne-prone, and it is prone to redness even beyond the fact that I have a ruddy complexion.  I've tried creamier eye stuff and it bugs me... the gel works awesome.

I use an off brand 4% AHA solution to moisturize at present.  I have another gift card from Nordstrom that I intend to use on a REALLY GOOD moisturizer.  If I can get the time today, I plan to do a trial of various moisturizers over the course of the week - just basically go talk to the makeup ladies (which I hate doing for a combination of reasons) and get them to give me samples and let them paint me like a fucking clown if they want.

The moisturizer I use is adequate but is starting to make my skin more red and flaky.  I went from a tropical climate to a cold-ish semi-arid climate and now I can't get glycolic peels anymore.    So I'm updating most parts of my regimen.


----------



## poopie

just picked up some smashbox photofinish foundation primer. 
super pricey, but i really think it's worth it. ooh la la! so effing soft and smooth.

also, for those with curly hair: redken's spin control leave-in conditioner does wonders.


----------



## DarthMom

that foundation primer sounds awesome. i have never been really into makeup before, but this past year or so, it has been more important, and just today i was bitching about a few lines that look WORSE with makeup. that sounds like just what i need. (besides botox lol)

they have some neat stuff on that smashbox site....i like the natural blusher.


----------



## x-michelle

getreal said:
			
		

> I feel kinda stupid posting cause I'm not really a girly-girl-  but I think someone might know the answer to this one. I hope!
> 
> My hair is breaking on top of my head- you know, little, broken, small pieces sticking up.
> 
> WHY and how to stop or repair?????????
> 
> Hasn't ever happened until 2 months ago.
> 
> I stopped washing my hair everyday- that didnt fix it.





if you use straightners, thats probably the cause. try heat defence products etc and turn straightner temp down.

my sister FRIED her hair with her straightners and had to get loads cut off!


----------



## StagnantReaction

Jasmine oil is fucking awesome.


----------



## DG

Any ideas on stuff to thicken your hair naturally? In the last few years my hair is thinner than it ever was and I hate the thickening products for some reason they make my hair feel weird. It isnt like I am going bald just want the same fullness I used to have.


----------



## jaymie

Jasmine is my fav scent. Jillian~that stuff looks yummy.  

I've recently purchased a nice red lipstick called Red Earth. It's just the right mix of blues and red/orangeys, but its a little too wet. Does anyone have a favorite red? I've heard the MAC's Ruby Woo is excellent and very matte.


----------



## Meeko Baybee

I look horrible with red lipstick. I can only wear pinks. Very very light colors.

I am too much of a damn tomboy... it sucks. grrr.


----------



## Mariposa

*bump*

Has anyone had their brows threaded?

I'm getting this done tomorrow, and I'm wondering what the pain aspect will be.


----------



## fruitfly

^ Yup, and it's fairly painful if you're not used to it. Where are you going to get it done?


----------



## mariacallas

mariposa420 said:
			
		

> *bump*
> 
> Has anyone had their brows threaded?
> 
> I'm getting this done tomorrow, and I'm wondering what the pain aspect will be.



Yeah I used to have my brows threaded all the time. I love it. The girl usually puts a topical gel before threading to soothe.....you can also try having ice on hand and a mild painkiller may help :D  

IMHO (and my experience) threading isnt much worse than waxing....(although I would never thread my upper lip again! ouch! just my eyebrows pls).


----------



## Squirt

ok so i'm about to get lasik which means my eyes won't be hiding behind glasses anymore.  my doctor told me that forcing your eyes to see through glasses can change the shape, cause the muscles around your eyes are straining with the way the light is refracted into them.  i've noticed my eyes are MUCH smaller than they used to be.  it looks like i have bags under them, even though i really don't.

while i'm waiting for my eyes to re-adjust to not wearing glasses, can anyone recommend a good anti-dark-circle-and-bag cream to reduce the size of my lower lids in the meantime (even though i can't use anything for a week or so after the surgery)? i dunno if it'll work, but i'm pretty self-conscious of it and since they won't have glasses to hide behind anymore, i wanna try and do something about it.....

p.s. i don't touch my eyebrows, so i have nothing to contribute to the above.


----------



## Mariposa

Fruitfly - I'm going where you go!    I went on their website, realized they did threading and they're a lot closer to home than where I used to go.

If the pain is comparable to waxing, I should be able to handle it.


----------



## poopie

squirt- i've never had any luck with dark-circle reduction and mine are super bad.

i've just resorted to concealer. i use clinique's camoflage concealer. it's super thick, but it works the best.


----------



## lil angel15

^^^

I also use clinique, its very good. Quite thick though so you only need a little, but it works


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I broke down and ordered Murad Essential-C  Eye Cream SPF 15 ($65/.5 oz).  I hope it works.  I read that creams with caffiene do a better job with puffiness.

My eyes look worse (edema/darkness) after taking Trazodone to sleep compared to when I wasn't sleeping well.  WTF?  My glasses hide most of this...I hope.

Squirt,  you might want to try their Lighten and Brighten Eye Treatment  ($75/.5oz).  They have a 60 day money back guarantee.  Empty bottle.  No questions asked.   www.murad.com

I will be back in 30 days with a product review.


----------



## DG

I love Murad. 

I use a lot of their pomegrante stuff..


----------



## LoveAlways

mariposa420 said:
			
		

> *bump*
> 
> Has anyone had their brows threaded?
> 
> I'm getting this done tomorrow, and I'm wondering what the pain aspect will be.


OUCH! I thought the pain was worse than waxing because it was continous-like 7 min of straight pain. OW But my friends have all told me that I'm a pussy and it doesn't hurt that much WHATEVER


----------



## mariacallas

It's a nice bearable sort of pain.....plus I like the "whirr whirr" sound of  expertly grasped thread slicing off hair


----------



## haribo1

I just want to say that the level of knowledge some of the lady (and I assume transexual) bluelighters posess that is shown on this thread leads me to conclude that if MDMA was made from hair/body/skin proucts then the market would be awash with stuff like 'Getreal (sponsered by L'Oreal) brand heat-defence DMT', 'Dtergent X (now with X) brought to you by The Body Shop or 'The Fairynymph happy-clappy substituted phentermine slimming hour brought to you in conjunction with Diet Coke & The Merck Index'.

 Right here we could have a thread shot through with pugetive 'meth baron(ess)es, it's an overlooked resource, a criminal shame! The DEA would stick out like a sore thumb at a Body Shop trying to see if some perople are smurfing all the 'Seaweed Skin Wash' in conjunction with the 'Happy Feet' mint foot balm that allows 'CLEAN bath-tub' crank to be made in large quantities...

  If you can understand what the HELL is in all those beauty products then knocking up some LSD could not possibly cause you to break into a sweat (I mean healthy glow) whereus the straight guys here might be able to plot a dopamine binding survey with Ramen Spectography but I bet they just use the soap nearest them while they are in the bath, ay?! It's an odd disparity, don't you all think? We are all chemical nerds, just different chemicals. There is many a man with limp hair & chipped fingernails who can make Kg batches of 2CB and a fun-loving party chick who looks a million dollers and pays about that for a line of cocaine to avoid having to buy from 'the dealer whose pants and belt don't match' (because it's so LAST YEAR, he can't be doing well so I couldn't trust HIS stuff...)

I've thrown myself to the wolves, now please, a clean bite to the neck to end it quickly.

Sean ;-)

PS  If you havn't checked it yet, don't be surprised that the 'advanced chemistry' forum is like a tree-house for spotty adolecent boys (mostly). We all draw the super planes,cars & molecules we want to drive 'when/if we grow up'.


----------



## better

haribo1 said:
			
		

> Fairynymth



there's a new one.


----------



## fruitfly

Threading the brows isn't that big a deal but, like CC, I found the upper lip threading too painful to ever do again! I get the same results with waxing, anyway. 

Squirt: My mom just ordered some new Avon dark circle treatment for me. I'll let ya know if I see any results.


----------



## Mariposa

I didn't end up getting threaded yet - have to be thriftier until the next paycheck so I postponed the appointment until next weekend.  But by that time my period will have come and gone, so I can get a bikini wax at the same time.    What's the pain like compared to a Brazilian?  That kind of pain is tolerable to me.

I found a new product over the weekend, though.  It's a sulfate free body wash (gave up all sulfate products but one which cannot be replaced).  It's made by "Collective Wellbeing" and contains (of all things) Active Charcoal and Zinc.  Living in the city gets my skin full of environmental pollutants, so I can use all the purification I can get.  You can find it here if you want to give it a try, or if you have a Bristol Farms, they carry it.  It's dark gray in the bottle, but does not stain the shower or a body puff.

My skin does feel a little more pure and soft, and it's also certified organic.  Pricey for sure at $12, but worth it.


----------



## eitak012

> Oooooh off topic buttttttt....
> I just got my hair highlighted for the first time in years, and, needless to say, its pretty fried. I got foils throughout my hair (which stylists usually stay away from because its so damaging) and i was worried that i wanst going to be able to find a conditioner that would let me put a comb through it.
> Wellll I bought some of that Sheer Blonde stuff from John Frieda and it is FANTASTIC. My hair looks and feels better now that its bleached then it did natural and it was an absolute breeze to comb through. I STRONGLY reccommend biting the bullet and spending the 4.50 on it if your a bottle blonde...this stuff is great!





You know, you're wrong. I'm a hairstylist and we never try to stay away from foils because it's damaging. For one, it isn't the foil that's damaging to the hair..it's the chemicals in your actual hair color and in your case, bleach. 


I would strongly recomend NOT bleaching all of your hair if you're already worried about how damaged it is. The reason your hair could feel soft is because the cuticle was blown out and makes it feel, almost fluffy? Yeah, fluffy is a good word. Something you can check the next time you take a shower, if your hair stretches a lot when it's wet...stop bleaching it. It means you're fucking up your elasticity in your hair and begging for breakage.



Just trying to help


----------



## eitak012

p.s. The reason we use foils is because it better uses the natural heat from your head to process the color/bleach. Which is  <i> less</i> damaging than putting you under a dryer.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

poopie said:
			
		

> just picked up some smashbox photofinish foundation primer.
> super pricey, but i really think it's worth it. ooh la la! so effing soft and smooth.



I just started using this.  Worth the $36 US price tag.  It goes on silky. My powder foundation looks better.  At least I think it does and that's all that matters!


----------



## better

eitak012 said:
			
		

> You know, you're wrong.



haha i love it.

but yeah - your stylist stays away from foils because he/she is... frugal.  for lack of better words.


----------



## Squirt

fruitfly said:
			
		

> Squirt: My mom just ordered some new Avon dark circle treatment for me. I'll let ya know if I see any results.



yara how's it workin' out for you?


----------



## fruitfly

^ The bitch Avon lady just returned with our order yesterday so I will be trying it tonight! God, I hope to find something that works ... my mom uses Hylexin, and it _has_ made just a little bit of a difference but it's also somewhat pricey. If this Avon stuff doesn't work I think I'm gonna try the Hylexin.


----------



## fruitfly

I've been using the Avon stuff morning and night for about a week now and I don't see any difference (it promises results in 7 days, lol). I should've taken some before and after pics to compare, but I really don't think it matters. I'll probably continue using this for a while since I already have it but I think I'll give Hylexin a try next. Not that it's going to work wonders or anything; if your dark circles are genetic, as mine are, your best bet is to invest in a good concealer. Maybe we should be talking about concealer instead.


----------



## poopie

poopie said:
			
		

> squirt- i've never had any luck with dark-circle reduction and mine are super bad.
> 
> i've just resorted to concealer. i use clinique's camoflage concealer. it's super thick, but it works the best.



here's my recommendation, fruitfly.


----------



## fruitfly

^ Cheers. 

One that I've used before and will get again this weekend is a concealer by Yves Saint Laurent that comes with a little applicator brush already in the tube so it's easy to apply on the go. I've been using a much cheaper one from the Body Shop and haven't been satisfied with the result. The YSL concealer is a bit pricey (around $40) but it's worth it.


----------



## DG

I dont know if I mentioned this before but I love Tarte- the eraser. It works really well for circles and pimples too. 

"Product Description
What it is:A silicone and water-based concealer that's loaded with antioxidants and skin hydrators.What it is formulated to do:Ever wish you had a magical eraser to obliterate all your beauty blunders? Well, look no further, whatever you're trying to disguise The Eraser's got you covered. The silicone and water-based formula keeps skin hydrated and prevents creasing and caking.What else you need to know: Dark circles? Vitamin E is a powerful antioxidant, while safflower oil hydrates skin. Blemishes? Chamomile and arnica extracts soothe redness and reduce inflammation. Puffy eyes? Aloe leaf and cucumber extract reduce puffiness and tighten skin."

http://www.amazon.com/Tarte-The-Eraser-Concealer/dp/B000GWR53C


----------



## subopm420

dammit i accidentally clicked on this thread and i think i caught the gehy

im gonna go look at some porn now and smoke cigars and scratch myself


----------



## DarthMom

hey, i like cigars, porn and scratching myself too. 


ok to the girlies, what products are you using for basic skincare? i am starting to notice the fine lines and the just plain icky skin...it isn't as fresh and young looking as i like. i have a microdermabrasion planned, seems harmless enough. any other ideas?


----------



## fruitfly

^ I want some microdermabrasion action! Lemme know how that turns out. 

Um ... are you using a good exfoliant and moisturizing afterward? I'm surprised at how many girls I know moan about dull skin. Many of them exfoliate, but I find that moisturizing right after makes my skin nice and soft and keeps it like that for a while. Same thing with masks; I use a clay mask that is quite drying (I have fairly oily skin, less so as I get older) and I find that moisturizing immediately afterward keeps it soft and makes it look "fresher."


----------



## DG

DarthMom- I use this every morning: http://www.aveeno.com/detailAction.do?id=3695 and it works really well. Makes my face brighter, softer, and all around great. I use this http://www.amazon.com/Neutrogena-Healthy-Anti-Wrinkle-Intensive-1-4-Ounce/dp/B000FTQGQS a few nights a week to prevent wrinkles etc but my mother uses it and she said it does wonders on her face (she is 54), including helping with lines/dullness etc.


----------



## fruitfly

I use Oil of Olay moisturizers for both morning and night (the AM one has SPF in it, the PM one is specifically a night cream). I use them because I saw a TV segment that conducted an informal study on which product lines actually did what they promised. Out of all the major brand names the ones that came up the most as actually working were Lancome and Oil of Olay. I have no complaints so far. I don't really have any fine lines so I can't tell you whether or not the moisturizers help with those (I'm hoping to preempt those, lol).


----------



## Dtergent

I use Jason Organic Jojoba Oil as moisturizer. And then I wash my face with some local honey soap. I don't use sunscreen.


----------



## DarthMom

fruitfly said:
			
		

> ^ I want some microdermabrasion action! Lemme know how that turns out.


i'll let you know as soon as i do it!



> Um ... are you using a good exfoliant and moisturizing afterward? I'm surprised at how many girls I know moan about dull skin. Many of them exfoliate, but I find that moisturizing right after makes my skin nice and soft and keeps it like that for a while. Same thing with masks; I use a clay mask that is quite drying (I have fairly oily skin, less so as I get older) and I find that moisturizing immediately afterward keeps it soft and makes it look "fresher."


i use cheap exfolliants, and a basic moisturizer....i have oily skin too and this is the first time i have begun to use a moisturizer religiously...and i am using keri, it seems light, unlike anything else i have ever used that i spent a lot of money on....i used it on accident after using my aging grandmas stuff that she got from the doc for her sensitive skin. 

i'll check out the products you mentioned dreamgirlie. and take into consideration yours too fruity and let you know :D


----------



## aanallein

I know this is the girly thread but I have a problem with oily skin too and virtually the only thing that has helped is every morning I shave then wash very thoroughly with bar soap using one of those scrunchy thingies then immediately after put on a really thin layer of neosporin which I wipe off an hour or so later with a damp paper towel. the neosporin has made all the difference in the world and my skin has been 100x better lately.


----------



## lil angel15

^^^

Neosporin is an Antibiotic Ointment, used to help prevent infection in open wounds. Why would you be using this for your oily skin???

I'm confused...


----------



## aanallein

I duno I gave it a shot and it worked. /shrug hahahaha


----------



## lil angel15

Hmmm ok

Neosporin is an Antibiotic cream, used to either help fight infection or to prevent infection for forming in open wounds ect. Not only can you build up a resistants to the cream, it is a medication and should only be used as directed by a Physician. Side effects can included 

* Sensitisation or allergic reactions

*Applying this medicine to large areas of skin will increase the risk of side effects such as hearing damage.


----------



## poopie

anyone else becoming a big fan of sunsilk? i've gotten a couple of samples and i'm thinking i might have to retire my redken.

also, john frieda's frizz-ease corrective styling mouse is one of the best products...ever.

m.a.c.'s eyeshadow "romp" is my most favorite color. it brings out all the other colors in my seemingly plain brown eyes.

and...i'm done.


----------



## aanallein

lil angel15 said:
			
		

> Hmmm ok
> 
> Neosporin is an Antibiotic cream, used to either help fight infection or to prevent infection for forming in open wounds ect. Not only can you build up a resistants to the cream, it is a medication and should only be used as directed by a Physician. Side effects can included
> 
> * Sensitisation or allergic reactions
> 
> *Applying this medicine to large areas of skin will increase the risk of side effects such as hearing damage.



Yeah I know about those but thankfully they are relatively rare side effects and I don't seem to have them. =)


----------



## ocean

Anyone out there super pale? What foundation do you use? I can't find a foundation and powder that doesn't turn my face a little orange- I have heard MAC has some good pale girl makeup but wanted some other opinions.... anybody?


----------



## better

poopie said:
			
		

> m.a.c.'s eyeshadow "romp" is my most favorite color. it brings out all the other colors in my seemingly plain brown eyes.


that's like my urban decay chopper.  BEST. EYESHADOW. EVER.  to this day, i get compliments.  it's insane!

i also much recommend my favorite line in general: bourjois.  i stick with their mascaras usually- the volume glamour and the pump up the volume waterproof.  great mascaras, great lipgloss (not sticky, really shiny), great line!


----------



## fizzle

I have a bit of a shoe obsession... I just bought my 7th pair in about a month... that really doesnt have anything to do with anything here but I enjoy talking about it and this seems like a good place for it where other people might understand  If anyone has some good places to buy shoes that arent horribly expensive, it would be highly appriciated.

Also, you know the conditioner you get in boxes of hair dye? the really deep conditioners? Does anyone know of a way of getting those in bigger bottles and without the hairdye? My friend used to dye her hair all the time but would never use those so she'd give them to me, I used them once or twice a week for like 2 months and my hair has never felt better. She doesnt dye her hair as much anymore and I dont want to waste the money on the whole box to just get the conditioner. I also really like the smell of them. I've tried other deep conditioners and they leave my hair feeling gross, almost like it isnt rinsed all the way, no matter how long I rinse it for. So anyway, anyone know of any good deep conditioners?


----------



## fizzle

Oh, some things I forgot to mention for those of you with skin problems, particularly oily skin. The Body Shop has a line of tea tree oil products that are absolutly amazing and feel really nice on the skin. There is a spot treatment that, I swear, the little brush at the end is like a magic wand. It makes zits disappear almost overnight, sometimes 2 if its a particularly stubborn one.

Also, a little home remedy, if you have oily skin, dont use silk or satin or any material like that for your pillowcases, and if you change your pillowcase every night (or you can flip it over and change it every other night) your skin will clear up and stay clear easier. Simple, easy, and free!


----------



## DG

better said:
			
		

> that's like my urban decay chopper.  BEST. EYESHADOW. EVER.  to this day, i get compliments.  it's insane!



I love that color too!


----------



## starlightgemini

i've seen ads for garnier's  new skincare line and decided to try it out. i bought this:






 the nutri-pure cream cleanser from the garnier nutritioniste line. i LOVE it   i've only used it a couple of times so i can't really say how good the effects are, but, it feels nice going on and makes my face feel really clean and not over-dried. so i like it 

lately i've been using biore warming black-head cleanser and while the self-heated cleanser seemed cool at first, it wasn't really all that great in the end. plus my skin was really dry after using it, when generally if anything, its more on the oily side.


----------



## randomlily

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> Also, you know the conditioner you get in boxes of hair dye? the really deep conditioners? Does anyone know of a way of getting those in bigger bottles and without the hairdye? My friend used to dye her hair all the time but would never use those so she'd give them to me, I used them once or twice a week for like 2 months and my hair has never felt better. She doesnt dye her hair as much anymore and I dont want to waste the money on the whole box to just get the conditioner. I also really like the smell of them. I've tried other deep conditioners and they leave my hair feeling gross, almost like it isnt rinsed all the way, no matter how long I rinse it for. So anyway, anyone know of any good deep conditioners?


i LOVE those conditioner things. Whenever one of my housemates or someone in my family dyes their hair i snatch them away. I wish i could get some bottles of the stuff, it makes my hair *mmmmm* like no other! At the moment im using ones from packets of hair dye, a bit at a time, about once a week, but i dont think anyones planning on dying their hair anytime soon so im running low again...


----------



## DarthMom

i may try some of those eyeshadows you guys are raving about. i can NOT for the life of me put the shit on though. i always wear liner, and maybe a creamy shadow, but i can't apply it well enough to use dark colors  my eyelids just don't work with it very well.


----------



## Mariposa

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a way of getting those in bigger bottles and without the hairdye?



The deep conditioners from bottled dye are so awesome!  I don't know what they put in it, but the results are amazing.  They make great travel samples.

I have some recommendations (from the Mario Badescu skincare line, a recent find) that I'll post soon.  I get paranoid about aging around the time of my birthday so I amped up the alpha hydroxy acid regimen... and it was harsh before


----------



## fruitfly

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> so, a little home remedy, if you have oily skin, dont use silk or satin or any material like that for your pillowcases, and if you change your pillowcase every night (or you can flip it over and change it every other night) your skin will clear up and stay clear easier. Simple, easy, and free!


I use satin pillowcases because they're kinder to my hair. I change all the bedding frequently and I don't think my skin has broken out any more than usual since I started using them.


----------



## fizzle

fruitfly said:
			
		

> I use satin pillowcases because they're kinder to my hair. I change all the bedding frequently and I don't think my skin has broken out any more than usual since I started using them.



Oh well, thats why home remedys are free... you get what you pay for, right?


----------



## DG

Some new makeup Im really loving right now:

*Bare Essentials- Warmth*

It provides exactly what it says...warmth. Goes on nice and light plus it is mineral based!

*Bare Essentials- Light*

I never really wore foundation only powder and this is a powder foundation that is mineral based, has spf 15 and other stuff to help brighten and improve your skins texture. I swear by it now. 

Some skincare stuff:

*Dermalogica- special cleansing gel*

This is the description:

_A soap-free, foaming gel designed to thoroughly remove impurities without disturbing the skin's natural moisture balance. Calming Balm Mint and Lavender extracts soothe the skin, while natural Quillaja Saponaria gently foams away toxins and deep-cleanses debris. Contains no artificial fragrance or color. Professional recommendation advised.
_

It works REALLY REALLY well. I have tried tons of skincare lines...Murad, ProActive, Garniers new skin stuff, Clinique and nothing really worked well for me. I dont get a lot of pimples but the few I do get last weeks due to my skins hyperpigmentations issues. I have been using this facewash for approx. 2 weeks now and its amazing. I seriously recommend it. My skin looks amazing. 

I also am using

*Dermalogica- daily microfoliant*

The description:

_This unique, Rice-based enzyme powder activates upon contact with water, releasing Papain, Salicylic Acid and Rice Enzymes to smooth the skin and accelerate cell renewal. Our unique Skin Brightening Complex of Bearberry, Aspergillus, Grapefruit and Licorice helps to balance uneven skin pigmentation. Active agents derived from Rice Bran and Rice Extract help to regulate melanin production while micro-exfoliating dead cells. A super-soothing blend of Green Tea, Ginkgo and Colloidal Oatmeal calms inflammation, leaving the skin extraordinarily clear and refreshed. Gentle enough to use on a daily basis. Fragrance free. Professional recommendation advised.
_

This I have only been using for approx. 1 week and so far so good. I really like how it makes my skin so soft and I look all around more bright.


----------



## My.Suicide

I LOVE London Fit,BONGO jeans from stiches .


----------



## The Hoff Bomb

LOL... I Really like purses and shoes.... O YEAH AND I REALLY LIKE MAKE-UP


----------



## fizzle

This thread is so awesome. I'm going to have to write a bunch of these down and go shopping!

I still want to know where to get that conditioner you get in hair dye things. I found something thats supposed to be even better (amazing right?) but its insanely expensive, like $80 for an oz or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## My.Suicide

Get A Conditioner With "Nutride Ceramide" In It.

Its The Best You Can Buy.


most bottles are betwee 15-34$.


----------



## fizzle

^awesome, thanks, I'll have to look for that.


----------



## user99

The Hoff Bomb said:
			
		

> LOL... I Really like purses and shoes.... O YEAH AND I REALLY LIKE MAKE-UP



Me too !!!


----------



## fizzle

I enjoy shoes... Who here owns more than 15 pairs of shoes?

*raises hand*


----------



## randycaver

i like philosophy's hope in a jar moisturizer.. 


i'm going to try their microdelivery peel this weekend. hope that turns out well!


----------



## AmorRoark

Burt's Bee's Thoroughly Therapeutic Honey & Shea Butter Body Butter lotion is absolute heaven (especially on a sunburn).


----------



## ellua

randycaver said:
			
		

> i like philosophy's hope in a jar moisturizer..
> 
> 
> i'm going to try their microdelivery peel this weekend. hope that turns out well!




i love anything from philosophy, good stuff!  my fav is the present.  the microdelivery peel looks awesome but is a bit pricey, let us know how it works!


----------



## QuestionEverything

dreamgirlie19 said:
			
		

> Some new makeup Im really loving right now:
> 
> *Bare Essentials- Warmth*
> 
> It provides exactly what it says...warmth. Goes on nice and light plus it is mineral based!
> 
> *Bare Essentials- Light*
> 
> I never really wore foundation only powder and this is a powder foundation that is mineral based, has spf 15 and other stuff to help brighten and improve your skins texture. I swear by it now.



Anyone else using mineral powder makeup?  

I like the idea of not having to use a liquid foundation but I tend to have oily skin and wonder if this stuff is just going to wipe away. 

Any brands better than another?  That stuff on television (i'm thinking that's the bare essentials isn't it?) is expensive!  I am pretty sure loreal just put out a line of mineral makeup.


----------



## DG

I have very oily skin on my t-zone and I use the powder foundation all over then use the mieral veil over it which is supposed to help soak oil and shine while minimizing pore size too. 

I went to Sephora and I bought this : http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...d=P116619&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=5737

It is $60 with a $181 value. It came with the powder foundation (2 of the regular sized bottles inside), 1 mineral veil, 1 warmth, and all the brushes for each one. Plus some video I never watched lol. 

I REALLY love the stuff...been using it every day and my family even asked me at different times in the last week what am I doing differently because my face looks awesome


----------



## Midnighteyez

Ok, so I'm TERRIBLE at doing my hair.  The only thing I know how to do is blow dry it upside down, and then straightening it to get rid of all the fly aways!  My hair is really fine, so I don't really know what to do with it.  Does anyone have any suggestions??  Or know of a way of making fine hair look more full?  Or even any special ways of styling hair?  Anything will help...I'm so sick of the same ol flat hair do every single day.


----------



## Midnighteyez

QuestionEverything said:
			
		

> Anyone else using mineral powder makeup?
> 
> I like the idea of not having to use a liquid foundation but I tend to have oily skin and wonder if this stuff is just going to wipe away.
> 
> Any brands better than another?  That stuff on television (i'm thinking that's the bare essentials isn't it?) is expensive!  I am pretty sure loreal just put out a line of mineral makeup.



I use bare minerals.  I honestly would not use anything else ever again!  It's so amazing and it looks so natural.  Not to mention it's realllllly good for your skin.  Even without my make-up my skin glows just from using it.  I highly recommend it.  You'll never go back to liquid I swear!


----------



## DarthMom

i really want to try that bare minimals. i watch the commercials and drool, but didn't want to buy it in case it was bullshit. now that i know one person likes it, i am totally getting it now. i hate makeup, but i have thin skin, so need it if i don't tan. or else you can see the veins and bags under my eye, blech.

edit, is the product in the infomercials the same you can purchase at sephora? i want to make sure i order what others have actually used and love. 

i just hate ordering makeup online, i don't know if i need light or medium.


----------



## DarthMom

Midnighteyez said:
			
		

> Ok, so I'm TERRIBLE at doing my hair.  The only thing I know how to do is blow dry it upside down, and then straightening it to get rid of all the fly aways!  My hair is really fine, so I don't really know what to do with it.  Does anyone have any suggestions??  Or know of a way of making fine hair look more full?  Or even any special ways of styling hair?  Anything will help...I'm so sick of the same ol flat hair do every single day.


my hair is incredibly thick, so i don't know from experience, but i do know that each time i color it, it becomes much thicker. also, have you tried the large curlers? or using a round brush when you dry it, it gives it a nice wave. i only use my paul mitchell straightener (which i adore, it is totally worth the 150) when i want stick straight, if i want body, i don't dare touch that, but use the round brush only


----------



## chrissie

dreamgirlie19 said:
			
		

> I have very oily skin on my t-zone and I use the powder foundation all over then use the mieral veil over it which is supposed to help soak oil and shine while minimizing pore size too.
> 
> I went to Sephora and I bought this : http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...d=P116619&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=5737
> 
> It is $60 with a $181 value. It came with the powder foundation (2 of the regular sized bottles inside), 1 mineral veil, 1 warmth, and all the brushes for each one. Plus some video I never watched lol.
> 
> I REALLY love the stuff...been using it every day and my family even asked me at different times in the last week what am I doing differently because my face looks awesome



To be fair, you've been doing lots of new stuff to your skin lately and not just this, right?


----------



## chrissie

Midnighteyez said:
			
		

> Ok, so I'm TERRIBLE at doing my hair.  The only thing I know how to do is blow dry it upside down, and then straightening it to get rid of all the fly aways!  My hair is really fine, so I don't really know what to do with it.  Does anyone have any suggestions??  Or know of a way of making fine hair look more full?  Or even any special ways of styling hair?  Anything will help...I'm so sick of the same ol flat hair do every single day.



When you go to your stylist, ask them to cut it in a way that will maximize the body of your hair and when they blow-dry it, pay attention to how they do it and what sort of product they use.


----------



## mariacallas

*stuff~!*

I _love_ Olay Total Effects.  I dont really use moisturizer because I have oily skin (and live in the tropics!) but this one is just so lightweight and creamy and just leaves my skin super soft and flawless I dont know how I did without it.





I use this for when I get stubborn zits: It stings so good! None of that wishy washy shit...I need the real deal.





I've been using Origins A Perfect World stuff (got it as a present)  for the last several months sporadically but to be honest, it doesnt really do a thing for me (other than I love the smell.) Their white tea moisturizer dont make my skin feel and look any different the way Olay does. Bah.

What I do love is this: Ginger souffle Whipped Body Cream.So invigorating and smells so good on me. The Ginger line is divine.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Bare Minerals.


----------



## DG

chrissie said:
			
		

> To be fair, you've been doing lots of new stuff to your skin lately and not just this, right?



The only thing different really is the microdermabrasion and all that does is smooth your skin etc the makeup/new facial washes are what is making my skin look so damn clear. Ive gotten facials for awhile so thats not any different and even then I dont get the crazy different kind of facials I just have extractions done.


----------



## better

who has curly hair and how do you manage it, especially in the dry winter months?  my curls are amazing in the summer with all the humidity... but i'm worried about this winter.

any (inexpensive) products anyone recommends?  i currently use a mixture of aussie and garnier crap... its really cheap and it worked well in the humid summer months.  my problem is i like it realllyyyy curly and when its not very humid outside, the curls just arent as springy.

ideas/experiences?


----------



## happyus

frizz ease- i use the shampoo and conditioner, it's a god send!!


----------



## randycaver

don't use anything for microdermabrasions and get a sunburn.

i really fucked up my skin


----------



## doesntmatter

^^^
damn, what happened?

i'm not a girl but i didn't think my question warranted its own thread so be gentle.

i'm growing my hair out and would like to go hatless (i wear a hat at work due to health codes) when i can, but my hair is naturally curly/ wavey (not small tight curls). i also have a cowlick in front that parts my hair naturally on one side.

my question is, have yall come across any product that can leave you with that just outta the shower slightly towel dried look without looking greasy or dirty?

i'm not well versed on the ins and outs of hair care so i appreciate any advice you ladies have.


----------



## fizzle

^Any normal hair gel should work fine for that


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Dancing_Princess said:
			
		

> I love my Christian Dior Eye Shadows and Eye Liner, and mascara


^Same. *Diorshow* is awesome.
Also love the Chanel black liquid eyeliner, and MAC foundation and eyeshadow.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have been using Murad's Environmental Shield line for a couple of months.  I don't see much difference in my skin.  It is not worth the hundreds I spent on this line.  I am going back to my drugstore products once this stuff runs out.  Maybe buy new shoes with the money I save.


----------



## spork

Bumping for newer BLers and newly discovered products. 

I LOVE Burt's Bees Lemon Poppyseed Facial Cleanser. It makes my skin feel super smooth and is awesome for my complexion. Then again, I love almost everything Burt's Bees related.


----------



## syymphonatic

HEMPZ herbal lotion - omg, hands down BEST moisturizer i've evr used.
i bought it in california in a salon where it cost 20 bucks, but you can get it anywhere onlinefor like half that.

it smells like bubblegum and you have to use half as much as normal lotion but get twice the results... this stuff lasts for ever and it makes your skin feel soooo good.

my boyfriend is even obsessed with it 

http://www.lotionsource.com/details/supre/supre_hempz_herbal_moisturizer.htm


i am going to try their facial moisturizer next, the kind i use now just doesn't cut it anymore, and i keep wanting to smear this stuff all over my face but it smells like bubblegum.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

We use Body Shop's line of hemp moisturizers.  
I like their brand better than Hempz.


----------



## syymphonatic

how are they different? i will have to look into the body shop's stuff, i always just thought of them as a crappy mall salon store.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

The body butter and hand moisturizer absorb better, IMO.   It takes care of keeping my feet smooth...I still have to use a pumice weekely...but I don't always.  The lip balm always keeps my lips pretty.  They don't smell like bubblegum though.  www.thebodyshop.com is an eco-conscious group.  Check them out.


----------



## DarthMom

i looove hempz. i use it also! 

i am in the market for a good facial line...cleanser, toner, the works. i don't mind spending a hundred or so bucks if a know it is worth it. i am getting a line on my forehead, between my eyes, and it grosses me out. and i am starting to think injecting botulism in your face doesn't sound like THAT bad of an idea. i am ready to start taking really good care of my face. had a facial yesterday. seems like a waste of money though i loved it anyway. nothing i can't do at home! so any ideas on a good line, let me know.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

A facial line will never compare to the results of plastic surgery.  I have spent money before for the "works" and learned that drugstore stuff rules.  It is always a good idea to cleanse and moisturize.  Period.

I am partial to St. Ives Apricot Scrub cleanser, Almay Oil Free Eye Makeup Remover, Oil of Olay Total Effects night cream, Loreal Revitalift eye cream, and Neutrogena 45 SPF Daily Moisturizer.  I mix and match whatever is on sale when I need to refill.  Using all of the same line does not produce better results, IME.

Stick with the less expensive stuff and use the money saved for those bi-monthly facials


----------



## randycaver

i just found out my favorite burt's bees lip gloss has carmine in it. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmine



has anybody used the new 'lightener' products? i guess it's the new way to market the product to people in the US as opposed to calling it skin whitening. 

so far i haven't found a successful facial wash. i have several and none seem to prevent breakouts lately..but i'm thinking it might be a hormonal issue since i recently went off the pill? i'm hoping my body regulates itself soon 

as for cheap eyeliner, i got some loreal HIP in navy. the color is awesome, great pigment for a cheapie, and it washes  off well. my urban decay eyeliners require a fuckton of eye makeup remover and elbow grease. i use sephora's brand for eye makeup remover. anybody know of any better ones? i haven't had much luck with the almay brand with urban decay. that stuff is ridiculous.  i hate scrubbing my eyes


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

does anyone know of an affordable but good hair treatment product? i have super thick hair and TONS of split ends from straightening.


----------



## Rogue Robot

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> does anyone know of an affordable but good hair treatment product? i have super thick hair and TONS of split ends from straightening.



If you have a beauty supply store near by, get something there.  They sell super deep conditioners, and after using them a few times, they really help.

I had to strip the red color out of my hair last summer, and it ended up making my hair look like a shrub.  So, I spoke to someone at Sally Beauty Supply, and she sold me a few 2 use treatments until I found what worked best.

I'm sorry I don't remember the name of it, though.


----------



## Rogue Robot

randycaver said:
			
		

> i just found out my favorite burt's bees lip gloss has carmine in it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmine
> 
> 
> 
> has anybody used the new 'lightener' products? i guess it's the new way to market the product to people in the US as opposed to calling it skin whitening.
> 
> so far i haven't found a successful facial wash. i have several and none seem to prevent breakouts lately..but i'm thinking it might be a hormonal issue since i recently went off the pill? i'm hoping my body regulates itself soon
> 
> as for cheap eyeliner, i got some loreal HIP in navy. the color is awesome, great pigment for a cheapie, and it washes  off well. my urban decay eyeliners require a fuckton of eye makeup remover and elbow grease. i use sephora's brand for eye makeup remover. anybody know of any better ones? i haven't had much luck with the almay brand with urban decay. that stuff is ridiculous.  i hate scrubbing my eyes



I've been using OCM for a few years now off and on.  I haven't found anything better.  I know the idea of using this seems absurd, but once you get the right balance and the right oils for your face, it works wonderfully.


----------



## ellua

Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> The body butter and hand moisturizer absorb better, IMO.


i had such high hopes for body butter when it first came to body shop, i went &  shelled out for a big tub of it right away.  it's prolly awesome if you have extremely dry skin, but it didn't sink into my skin, ever- when i would shower, it would come off like it had been coating my skin, like a water-repellent shield  had to scrub it _hard _with a loofah to get it all off.  

i love body shop's hemp moisturizers also, they're thick, work awesome, smell great for girls or guys, and are cheaper than the Hempz (that stuff looks great, but it's like 20 bucks right?  i can't get myself to spend 20 on a bottle of body lotion).  

*Diorshow *is still my most bestest favoritest mascara evar, people frequently ask me if my lashes are real... super thick formula & brush though, so takes a bit of practice @ controlling it if ur switching from an average drugstore-ish brand.  instantly makes you feel _sexy _and *girly *and _beautiful_, even if it's the only makeup you have on.


----------



## ellua

eras3r said:
			
		

> I've been using OCM for a few years now off and on.  I haven't found anything better.  I know the idea of using this seems absurd, but once you get the right balance and the right oils for your face, it works wonderfully.



oh yaah, i heard of that once with the oils, sounded like a good idea, certainly sounds contradictory at first but hell, when nothing else is working why not give it a shot... thanks for that reminder, i'm definitely going to research it & probably try it out asap, tired of feeling like i have the breakout cycle of a high schooler >.<


----------



## Rogue Robot

ellua said:
			
		

> oh yaah, i heard of that once with the oils, sounded like a good idea, certainly sounds contradictory at first but hell, when nothing else is working why not give it a shot... thanks for that reminder, i'm definitely going to research it & probably try it out asap, tired of feeling like i have the breakout cycle of a high schooler >.<



I will forewarn you, though, your face most likely will break out when you first use it.  This is because the oils are pushing the dirt and oil away from your skin.  After that, usually a week or two, everything is dandy.

I also use a little baking soda once in a while with mine to make a scrub.


----------



## Mariposa

Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> Bare Minerals.



Seriously.  It is the only makeup I will use.  In general I wear only lipgloss and, maybe half the time, the Bare Minerals powder foundation, applied with a big puffy brush.  I've tried their eye makeup too and I would wear it if I didn't feel I looked like a clown or a tranny in eye makeup.

Gen E - Rusk's Henna & Placenta.  $2 packet at the drugstore.  If the fact that one of the main ingredients is sheep placenta extract (lol) doesn't bother you... it's great stuff.  Wrap your hair in a warm towel for like 10 minutes.  It makes my hair very soft and shiny.  No smell or grossout factor.


----------



## randycaver

i still haven't figured out how to properly apply my bare minerals foundation. i have some eye makeup/liner and i figured out how to use that in a couple times. 

it just doesn't even seem like i've put anything on when i use the powder. i use the fairly light. maybe i should try the light? hrmm..

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P202654&categoryId=C16510&shouldPaginate=true
 (i have this, it rocks)


----------



## Rogue Robot

Have any of you ladies who have used Bare Minerals had problems with it making your face look dirty?  I have pretty large pores, and every foundation and powder I've tried makes my face just look dirty within an hour or two.


----------



## fizzle

^I used to have the same problem with my foundations. I use bare minerals now and have never had that problem with it. Like most in here seem to, I love bare minerals. Its lasted quite a while, too, so its worth the money. 

randycaver, I have to use like twice the amount they show you in the ads, so you might try just putting more on. Once figured out how to use right, though, its a dream.


----------



## fizzle

Have any of you ever tried this, or something like it? http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P133506&categoryId=S10605&shouldPaginate=true 
I've wanted to try a lip plumper for a while, but it seems like they would stop working after the tingle feeling went away. Does anyone know if they actually work like they say?


----------



## pennywise

Hey, I totally have period cramps, what about you girls?


----------



## Pillthrill

I have super dry winter skin, what is the best lotion to use?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

randycaver said:
			
		

> has anybody used the new 'lightener' products? i guess it's the new way to market the product to people in the US as opposed to calling it skin whitening. (



I have tried Murad's line for about 3 months. 








It did not rid me of my sunspots/melasma aka sun damage.  It lightened the areas around them though.  I stopped using them as it was making my skin very uneven.  I also went to the dermatologist.  he gave me a similar product to no avail. 

Laser would be the problem solver and of course I stopped actively tanning 2 years ago and started slapping on SPF 45.


----------



## mariacallas

I take back what I said about Origins White Tea line. It's absolutely FANTASTIC.
The toner and the moisturizer leave me glowing like no other. I try not to use it everyday as I don't really need to, but when I do, the difference in my skin is outstanding. Its  like lit from within.


----------



## DG

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> does anyone know of an affordable but good hair treatment product? i have super thick hair and TONS of split ends from straightening.



I use Aveda Damage Remedy.

http://www.aveda.com/templates/products2/spp.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY10531&PRODUCT_ID=PROD9029

 Its kinda pricey around $25 for a small bottle. However my hair stylist told me to only use it once every few weeks. I have noticed a difference in my hair. I really like it. 



			
				randycaver said:
			
		

> so far i haven't found a successful facial wash. i have several and none seem to prevent breakouts lately..but i'm thinking it might be a hormonal issue since i recently went off the pill? i'm hoping my body regulates itself soon
> 
> i use sephora's brand for eye makeup remover. anybody know of any better ones? i haven't had much luck with the almay brand with urban decay. that stuff is ridiculous.  i hate scrubbing my eyes



I went through so many facial washes, creams, pimple stuff etc. I ended up getting a few facials last year and they had me try the Murad line which I HATED. It made me break out, get greasy and overall just did nothing for me. I then tried the Dermalogica line...and I love it. I have been using it ever since and my skin is great. I use the special cleansing gel, the daily exfoliant and the refreshing cream at night. I rarely get pimples and my skin has a nice clean glow to it  

I also find Sephoras makeup removed to be just okay. I just got some Neutragena makeup remover at Target and so far it works better. 



			
				randycaver said:
			
		

> i still haven't figured out how to properly apply my bare minerals foundation. i have some eye makeup/liner and i figured out how to use that in a couple times.
> 
> it just doesn't even seem like i've put anything on when i use the powder. i use the fairly light. maybe i should try the light? hrmm..



I got the starter kit and it came with fairly light and light. I am pale but the fairly light didnt do much for me. I use the light now. Make sure you dip then swirl in the cover and brush all over with a big brush. Honestly I find the mineral powder to do much much more for my face than the supposed foundation though.


----------



## DG

pennywise said:
			
		

> Hey, I totally have period cramps, what about you girls?



I totally get my balls in a knot!


----------



## Pillthrill

As for face wash for breakouts, I have found that the 3 step set from clean and clear actually works for me, a lot of stuff that I have tried before didn't.


----------



## DarthMom

guess i am the only one who doesn't "love" their bare minerals. i got it because of the ranting on here, and am not impressed. the girls at my day spa claim i wasn't putting it on right, and i was as equally unimpressed with their application. sure, looks nice the first hour, but fades wayyy too quickly, and it is too messy to carry around for redo's.


----------



## CurioseChick

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> does anyone know of an affordable but good hair treatment product? i have super thick hair and TONS of split ends from straightening.



i use tresseme bought from boots costs under 2 pound they have one for split ends and a deep treatment thats also gd


----------



## fizzle

DarthMom said:
			
		

> sure, looks nice the first hour, but fades wayyy too quickly, and it is too messy to carry around for redo's.


Thats true, I didnt really think about that. It doesnt last long, but it does look nice while its on


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Hmmm...I do not have this problem with Bare Essentials.  
Are you using a primer?  I like Smashbox but BE has one too that is just as effective.


----------



## ellua

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:
			
		

> does anyone know of an affordable but good hair treatment product? i have super thick hair and TONS of split ends from straightening.



Millennia Mud - I bought the sample pack of this stuff from Sally's and loved it soooo much, i've been buying the bigger tubes of it for a couple years now and use it with a light conditioner.  i usuaully need super heavy duty, repairing conditioner as my regular use stuff because my ends are so blah, but not since i've started using this stuff.  

it's about $5 and lasts a long time, little bit goes a long way.  doesn't leave any frustrating residue either, something i've always hated about 99% of conditioners/treatments (feel like they never rinse out).


----------



## awakeallnight

I don't know if this has been covered or not............but here goes anyways.

I am a small girl with big breasts (32 E) and good bras are hard to find.  I had myself measured at a specialty boutique, tried on a bunch of uber expensive bras.........then looked for them on eBay.  Freya is a fabulous brand, and much more reasonably priced when you buy them online.  I also get my sister to buy them off the rack at Marks and Spenser whenever she's in the UK.  

Also...........get sugared!!!  I've been getting waxed for ages and just tried sugaring.  It's waaaay more pleasant, more hygenic and there's not the RIP of the muslin strip.


----------



## DarthMom

32e?! holy crap you poor girl. i am kind of big too, 34dd and i have NEVER had a good bra. i will try freya...thanks for the heads up. 

i have heard of sugaring, but wasn't sure it worked as well. what about with the strings? i think they do it in the ethnic shops...anyone know anything about that? couldn't work on legs, but may work well on fine facial hair. i got waxed for the first time on my chin and hated it, broke out in tiny zits. i really like how smooth it feels though.

PI, no i don't use a primer. i will check it out. what i have been doing, when i want it to last longer, is use my normal foundation and put it on very very lightly with a bit of moisturizer blended it, then use the BM on top of that.

let me know if you know of some good ones, just did a bit of googling, and the primers sound great in theory.


----------



## awakeallnight

Pillthrill said:
			
		

> I have super dry winter skin, what is the best lotion to use?




Try moisturizing with a soy massage candle.  I use mine before bed and it's made a HUGE difference.


----------



## Mariposa

RC: I use a brush I got from Sephora.  I dip it in just a smidge of Bare Minerals, blow off the excess, and pat on lightly.  I use "fair".

Clicky

For lip plumper, I use Bare Escentuals Buxom.    It works a little too well, it's too shiny if anything.  Since I don't wear eye makeup, though, I can get away with it.  I use it over Clinique's Almost Lipstick in Black Honey.  It's shiny and subtle with a quick tissue blot.

If any of you have skin allergies, ezcema, or the like, I highly recommend this Aveeno product:  clicky

It's creamy, fragrance free, and soothing.  I'm not inclined to use a product containing sulfates, but at the moment I'm more interested in avoiding anything allergenic.


----------



## Pillthrill

awakeallnight said:
			
		

> Try moisturizing with a soy massage candle.  I use mine before bed and it's made a HUGE difference.


Where can I get one?


----------



## Rogue Robot

Mariposa said:
			
		

> I use it over Clinique's Almost Lipstick in Black Honey.  It's shiny and subtle with a quick tissue blot.



I think I need this!


----------



## Rogue Robot

I don't know if it's been mentioned, but do any other ladies use reusable menstrual products such as a cup or washable pads?  I feel like I'm one of the few out of people I know that does.


----------



## fizzle

^I dont, but my best friend told me about them. It sounds so odd to me, but shes all for them


----------



## Rogue Robot

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> ^I dont, but my best friend told me about them. It sounds so odd to me, but shes all for them



My cup paid for itself within a year.  I couldn't be more pleased, honestly.  I wish more people would try one or both of them.


----------



## fizzle

where do you even get them? I dont know much about them.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> where do you even get them? I dont know much about them.



I bought my Diva Cup at a Co-Op near Ohio, but Glad Rags carries 3 types of cups and they make their own pads.  The price of their pads is a bit steep, but they are by far have the best stitching and hold together well than others I have seen.


----------



## DarthMom

eras3r said:
			
		

> I don't know if it's been mentioned, but do any other ladies use reusable menstrual products such as a cup or washable pads?  I feel like I'm one of the few out of people I know that does.


we actually had a thread about those a few years back on here. the only product i saw that seemed make sense were the sponges in the stead of tampons, but frankly, it grossed me out a bit too much to think about it. 

http://www.epigee.org/menstruation_alternative_products.html there you go, that list bit on that page. it just all seems too messy for me. even tampons are uber messy with me, but i have a pretty heavy flow.


----------



## DG

Mariposa said:
			
		

> If any of you have skin allergies, ezcema, or the like, I highly recommend this Aveeno product:  clicky
> 
> It's creamy, fragrance free, and soothing.  I'm not inclined to use a product containing sulfates, but at the moment I'm more interested in avoiding anything allergenic.



I have ezcema on my calves in the winter time...never fails. I was so excited when I saw Aveeno coming out with this ezcema line, however it does nothing for me  I tried the wash and the lotion. I wasted $20. I cant wait for the dry cold air to be gone in a few weeks then I wont have to worry till next Winter!


----------



## DarthMom

my son has really bad excema dg, i ground plain oatmeal for all his baths in a coffee grinder, and put a good thick lotion on those spots, and it keeps it at bay.


----------



## Rogue Robot

DG said:
			
		

> I have ezcema on my calves in the winter time...never fails. I was so excited when I saw Aveeno coming out with this ezcema line, however it does nothing for me  I tried the wash and the lotion. I wasted $20. I cant wait for the dry cold air to be gone in a few weeks then I wont have to worry till next Winter!



DG, my boyfriend has eczema BAD on his hands and face.  The OCM that I've mentioned before has worked really well for him (even though it's meant to use on the face, he uses it on his hands).  Maybe it'd be worth trying?  It's definitely a lot cheaper!

Also, have you used a humidifier while you sleep?  We have 2 warm mist ones around the house, and those seem to help, too.


----------



## Rogue Robot

DarthMom said:
			
		

> we actually had a thread about those a few years back on here. the only product i saw that seemed make sense were the sponges in the stead of tampons, but frankly, it grossed me out a bit too much to think about it.
> 
> http://www.epigee.org/menstruation_alternative_products.html there you go, that list bit on that page. it just all seems too messy for me. even tampons are uber messy with me, but i have a pretty heavy flow.



Some people it grosses out.  My flow isn't too bad.  Sometimes it is since I'll skip periods on my BC.  I went straight to the cup since Diva Cup offers a 100% money back guarantee.  It can be a little mess, but I just dump it in my aloe plant (which will probably also gross some people out).


----------



## DarthMom

lol, yeah, that is pretty nasty to me, but i appreciate your natural ways! :D doesn't it make it stink?


----------



## Rogue Robot

DarthMom said:
			
		

> lol, yeah, that is pretty nasty to me, but i appreciate your natural ways! :D doesn't it make it stink?



not since air gets to it.  the only time it's smelled was when i used to collect it in a jar then dump the jar out at the end of my cycle.  it smelled like the most disgusting fart i'd ever smelled.  since i've just been dumping it out as i go, there's no smell.


----------



## randycaver

why on earth would you COLLECT it in a JAR?


----------



## Rogue Robot

randycaver said:
			
		

> why on earth would you COLLECT it in a JAR?



My plants used to be outdoors, and it was easier to put it in a jar and empty the jar than trot through the house with a small cup full of blood.

There's weirder shit that people do with it than feeding their plants with it.


----------



## randycaver

LOL

learn something new every day


----------



## Rogue Robot

randycaver said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> learn something new every day



Free fertilizer, I say.


----------



## cLOUDDEAD

hey girls.  how do you organize your tampons?
i find ordering them in absorbency is super great.


----------



## DarthMom

i didn't even realize menses are good for plants. won't see THAT shit on martha stewart, so good job.


----------



## DarthMom

cLOUDDEAD said:
			
		

> hey girls.  how do you organize your tampons?
> i find ordering them in absorbency is super great.


what do you mean, organize?? i buy mine every time in the mixed box, and i store them in a wicker basket with drawers next to my pee pee potty. and why do you have to order them? they don't have them in local groceries or drug stores near you?


----------



## randycaver

considering it's a male, he's probably just being a douchebag


----------



## DarthMom

oh. okay. those, i store in a box in my cabinet but i use rarely thanks to their tendency to be disadvantageous. he, i could throw away.


----------



## awakeallnight

Pillthrill said:
			
		

> Where can I get one?




I believe you can get them at the bodyshop or fruits and passion.  Bath and body works probably sells them too.

I get mine from my own company.  Check out www.daphnewilson.com if you're interested.


----------



## DarthMom

i am not quite sure you are supposed to whore yourself out here, whether it be drugs or products for your vag. i may be wrong, i leave it to the mods.


----------



## Pillthrill

DarthMom said:
			
		

> my kids both have excema, so i pown this question.
> 
> put on a thick layer of moisturizer immediately after the shower, while your skin is still wet.



Not dry off at all? Does that make the lotion runny? and then what do you do, air dry because if you towel off then the lotion comes off.


----------



## DarthMom

i let them air dry most of the time. between that and oatmeal baths, it does more than steroid creams ever could.


----------



## jacqui

I have read somewhere (sorry forgot source) that your skin will absorb moisture better while damp.  I find putting a  few cap fulls of baby oil or your favourite essentil oil in the bath works wonders


----------



## pennywise

merging w/girly thread.


----------



## chrissie

OK, this thread got me curious so I ordered a Divacup and Lunapads last night.  What the hell, it's worth a try, right?  :D


----------



## fizzle

^Let us know how you like them, I've been considering ordering one for a while, but still am not sure what I think of it.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> ^Let us know how you like them, I've been considering ordering one for a while, but still am not sure what I think of it.



I've had mine for almost 6 years now, and I absolutely love it.


----------



## fizzle

Cool, thanks, I'll have to look into actually investing in one, it sounds interesting, I'm still not sure how much I like the idea as far as gross factor goes, I'm sure its not as bad as I'm making it out to be though, no worse than anything else I use, I guess.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Mz_Thizzle said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks, I'll have to look into actually investing in one, it sounds interesting, I'm still not sure how much I like the idea as far as gross factor goes, I'm sure its not as bad as I'm making it out to be though, no worse than anything else I use, I guess.



I'd read around on it to familiarize yourself with it before you get it.  I found that helped me out tremendously as far as different ways to put it in, taking it out, cleaning it, etc.


----------



## Dtergent

About the cups... I was using them for more than a year. Unfortunately, I over-sterilized my last one and it burst into flames because I left it on the range for more than an hour. By accident.

So be careful when you're cleaning them. They are expensive to replace!


----------



## Rogue Robot

Dtergent said:
			
		

> About the cups... I was using them for more than a year. Unfortunately, I over-sterilized my last one and it burst into flames because I left it on the range for more than an hour. By accident.
> 
> So be careful when you're cleaning them. They are expensive to replace!



I microwave/boil water and put it all in a coffee cup, or I probably would've torched mine, too.


----------



## fizzle

Burst into flames?? That sounds kinda scary


----------



## JV

ok girls, im guessing this has been covered before and i sorry in advance, but theres lots of pages.  

whats the best way to get rid of little tiny bumps on the skin, im assuming pimples?  some look like em, but most look like tiny pinkish dots.  i have dry skin, and i think the main reason being is b/c i dont use lotion enough.  i do occasionally when i get outta the shower but most of the time i hate the way my skin feels afterwards and all i wanna do is get outta the bathroom and put on clothes.  

preferably i would not like to spend an arm and a leg on whatever, so a cheap generic version would be preferred.  TIA ladies.  :D


----------



## Rogue Robot

JV, are they on your face or just arms and whatever?  Either way, I usually use Aveeno lotion.  There's store brands now, too, so you don't have to spend an arm and a leg.  They have face lotion that's not too greasy, as well.


----------



## JV

no not on my face at all eras3r.  mainly my thighs and some on the top of my arms.


----------



## Rogue Robot

JV said:
			
		

> no not on my face at all eras3r.  mainly my thighs and some on the top of my arms.



I'd try a store brand of Aveeno.  I've always had pretty good luck with it getting rid of dry skin bumps.


----------



## JV

thanks a lot eras3r!  :D


----------



## Rogue Robot

NP 

You could try Lubriderm (sp?), too.  I know CVS and Walgreens have their own brand of each of them that are a few bucks cheaper.


----------



## typerlowly

what i always use:
infallible foundation l'oreal - great coverage and lasts a long time
orgasm nars blush - best colour
fluidline mac - an easier to apply liquid liner that doesn't smudge
st ives apricot scrub - smells so good
and ofcourse, the venus razor - finally a razor for women that actually cuts hair


----------



## chrissie

got my diva cup right before my period.  i wore it to work today with no problem and emptied it when i got home.  i found it a lot easier to maneuver than i imagined. 

i also got a few lunapads to wear as backup just in case.  they're nice and soft and no bulkier than a pad, which i don't ever wear.  

so far it's been a good experience!


----------



## DarthMom

ok, i am backtracking from my previous stance on bare minerals. i freaking love it now. my skin looks fabulous all the time, it never feels like i am wearing makeup, and it seems to last when it didn't before. perhaps my skin wasn't in as good of a condition and more splotchy from my usual makeup, but since i have been using this it has been beautiful. 

two thumbs up!


----------



## fizzle

^On a similar topic, has anyone tried any other brand of the powder foundation similar to bare minerals? I know like every brand out there is now making similar stuff, has anyone tried it? Does it work as well as bare minerals? I'd like to try and switch to something cheaper, bare minerals is so expensive, but I love it!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

DM, are you using the primer and finishing with mineral veil?  
It does make a difference as I have run out of both in the past.

I tried saving money on face primer.  I bought Revlon Face Primer and it smells like ASS.


----------



## randycaver

where are some great places to get summery dresses?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

What's your style?  Don't describe it.  Post pics of dresses you already own.  I am a visual person


----------



## randycaver

they are AWFUL pictures, lol but they show my style, i guess.. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v259/lowilicious/strapless.jpg

this one is a-line, strapless with a corset style boning on the inside 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v259/lowilicious/aline.jpg


in particular i'm looking for something with yellow in it

as an aside, i dont trust victoria's secret. they always look great but so far i haven't had any luck with their clothes.. too much fabric with both skirts and dresses that i've had from them


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

White House Black Market!!!!!!!!


----------



## randycaver

one of my favorite stores!! :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I get in and out of the store in 10 minutes with a dress I love!
I check out the website before I go.  I call them have them put aside my sizes so I don't waste my time


----------



## randycaver

i love this one :

http://www.whitehouseblackmarket.co...subCatId=&catId=cat210002&fromSearch=&inSeam=


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My first dress from WhiteHouse/BlackMarket.  I have a few more dresses but I am too stoned to photograph them or find me in them. (thanks for posting pics)   I love their dresses.  That store has turned me into and onto a OMG this dress feels/looks so pretty type of woman.

Here I am last summer I was fucked up at a wedding.  I'll save the face in this photo for another thread.

I am wearing this this Friday night http://www.whitehouseblackmarket.com/Product_Images/300109441.jpg


----------



## randycaver

love it!

if it wouldn't make me go broke, i'd like to redo my entire wardrobe with clothes from there :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Too bad we couldn't share....


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Oh yeah.  It took me two visits to realize why they didn't carry colours.

Yeah Victoria's Secret clothes didn't work for me either.  First and last mail order clothing order sent back.


----------



## randycaver

^LOL

glad i'm not the only one. i was really disappointed


----------



## poopie

i don't, nor have i ever used bare minerals.  fair nymph suggested aromaleigh years ago, and i totally dig them. i like the natural organic deal, it's nice, but i'm not strict about it either. ah, i LOVE the color selection (esp. the rocks! collection). also, they always send out 3 free samples with your order.

i use their viole foundation. i use smashbox's primer when i really care about how my make-up looks.

ahh, here's a good question- i need to find makeup that is truly sweatproof- i'm talking JULY in FLORIDA with 100% HUMIDITY. i've never found anything that works great and i think it's kind of impossible. 

also, since i've grown my hair out and have used heating elements a lot to style it, it's getting quite damaged in certain areas. i recently cut off 3", and it helped.  my friend recommended joico's k-pak, but i'd like to see what the girly thread divas say.

ooh, also, i think i finally found a type of nailpolish that actually has some staying power.  i bartend and CONSTANTLY have my hands wet and in dishwater. i used some of l'oeral's shockproof and it stayed on through 2 shifts, i think. i was pretty impressed. granted, this bottle has sat in my polish box for a couple of years now and i'm not even sure if they make it anymore. oops.

one more thing- i'm kinda interested in the mooncup.  i used the sea sponge for a couple of years and kinda liked it. i think my only problem was that it wasn't nearly as absorbent as regular tampons. plus, one time it kinda swam upstream too.


----------



## DarthMom

Perpetual Indulgence said:
			
		

> DM, are you using the primer and finishing with mineral veil?
> It does make a difference as I have run out of both in the past.
> 
> I tried saving money on face primer.  I bought Revlon Face Primer and it smells like ASS.


no i didn't get any yet, though i am still psyched about picking up the primer. i do use the mineral veil though, and all the little goodies that comes with my bare minerals every other month or so. i do NOT like the warmth unless i blend it with the fair color first. way too orangey. 

i am also a huge fan of white house black market...they have wonderful deals on their sale racks. i never leave the mall without checking them. at the right time you are looking at about 75% off. i still have articles of clothing from them with their tags still on, too much fun to shop at. but then again, we don't have much in my small town


----------



## lunanueva

DarthMom said:
			
		

> no i didn't get any yet, though i am still psyched about picking up the primer. i do use the mineral veil though, and all the little goodies that comes with my bare minerals every other month or so. i do NOT like the warmth unless i blend it with the fair color first. way too orangey.



Bare Minerals rocks! I have to blend the warmth too. The mineral veil is great for humid summers. It covers that shiny hot look without looking like you have an inch of make-up on.


----------



## randycaver

http://www.thebudgetfashionista.com

www.baghaus.com

anybody else have sites like this one?


----------



## reality_check

im soooo confused about what colour to do my nails!


----------



## iwish

Black


----------



## Khadijah

poopie said:
			
		

> also, since i've grown my hair out and have used heating elements a lot to style it, it's getting quite damaged in certain areas. i recently cut off 3", and it helped.  my friend recommended joico's k-pak, but i'd like to see what the girly thread divas say.




for extremely dry damaged hair check out the african hair care section. there is many great products that will do amazing wonders on your hair. thats what i use cuz my hair is kinda coarse n gets mad knotty and nasty if i dont condition the livin shit outta it.

This is what i do and what id recommend for anybody who got thick, coarse hair like mine or dry, damaged hair like poopie. 

first off, for the conditioner, Aussie 3 Minute Miracle "DEEEEEEP" is THA SHIT. But wait, make sure you dont get the shitty "original" one, you want "DEEEEEP" lol. 






see where it says original you want it to say deep. they add the extra E's to make it dramatic i guess lol. But anyways, the reason im pointin out what particular kind, is becuz that  original scent stuff  it dont work as good, and it smells public bathroomish. but yo, the deep version, smells like fuckin heaven on a sunny day, for real yo. so good. and it will re-wet the FUCK outta your hair. 






look at the different it made in her hair

K after you wash out your conditioner n all that, gently gently wring out your hair, not even wring it but jus lightly squeeze it a lil bit at a time to get the most of the water out so it aint all dripping. then take a meduim size towel and make yourself a lil towel head wrap thing, just so your hair can slowly drip the water out and the towel will absorb it. fuck blow dryin it, you gotta let it do the natural dry for this if you want it to be nice again. and dont rub it or nothing!! nooo, just let it sit. tryin to towel dry it will just make it all knotty n shit again, we are tryna get the hair to be smoothed out here, so whatever you do, dont even twist the towel aroud your hair, just lay it on your shoulders with the hair on top of it and then bring the sides of the towel to rest on top of your head, you feel me. like one of them head things that nuns wear. Or you can just leave the towel on your shoulders under your hair and not wrap it at all, it might even be better that way.

Aight, after a minute or 2 of that, when it aint dripping no more, then I use Blue Magic , a hair treatment that is made mostly of vaseline (not gross tho, dont let it fool u) with mad vitamins and good stuff for your hair in it, and coconut oil which makes it smell nice and be super silky n smooth.






 The kind you want, is the white bottle with blue letters with coconut oil. there is 2 other kinds, a green and a blue, and those are different so I aint recommending that. 

Also, Ima tell you right now, THIS SHIT DONT WORK FOR UNDAMAGED HAIR. If you got  average "white" hair (wish there was a better way to put that, but i mean the texture of it, Im saying, fine, thin, smooth hair that aint dried out) this shit wil make your hair look dirty as hell and greasy. you dont need that much moisture. this is strickly for the people who need the ultra mega conditioning. 

BUT if you got extremely dry, "feels like i got pieces of hay growing out the top of my dome" kinda hair, then it will be amazing. i jus take it after the shower, put a lil piece about the size of a quarter of it in my hands, smack em together so the shit gets all over my hands, and then run it thru , especially on the ends. (I got maaaaad long hair tho, so dont use that much if you got short hair, you dont want to put to much of this shit in or it will weight down your hair if it is not very thick.) 

then when it dries it kinda absorbs the shit into the damaged hair so it dont leave like a residue or nothing, it would only do that if you like blob it on there, but if you just use a lil youll be straight, your hair will smell like coconut, it also makes it extremely shiney, and i know you got curly hair poopie, it does a great job of keeping your curls seperate and not frizzy when you put it in wet hair so thas another bonus.

THEN, i use a silk lotion in my hair once it is dry. you can use Biosilk, but that shit is mad expensive. so i use this one:






its only like 4-5 bux instead of like 15 for the same size shit, and it works mad good, you only need a couple drops. 

Aand then, at the very end, to style my hair for very light hold, i use





(For a style that i want more slicked back i use LA looks "slick brilliantine" , another gel that is more solid than liquid, kinda like hair pomade.

Anyways, tho, the Pink spray, i t smells good, and it makes your hair SHINEY AS ALL HELL. Like if your hair aint comepletely reflecting entire scenes off the street after you use all these products on it, then you doin somethin wrong lol. Na im exaggerating but my point is, all this stuff, is great for dry hair. it will make your hair soft, shiney, smooth, silky, and strength it up a lil bit too. I also like the Pink spray becuz it holds your hair pretty good, without leavin ANY Kind of crunch, crust or nothing at all. I straight up wont use regular hair gel becuz it gets hard. i 100% wont do it. so you know you can trust me if i say it dont leave no crunch. Like i said, you cant over do this shit if your hair is smooth or fine to begin with becuz youll end up lookin like a drowned rat. but if your hair needs all the moisture it can get, then at the end you will be amazed at how nice and shiny n beautiful your hair has became.


Ayo, I gotta be in here now, im on my Jr. Beautician shit now! lol. ....I will be back the more I learn to answer all yalls beauty needs, who woulda thought.

Hope that helps poopie, give it a shot n let me know, i know it works like a charm fo rme.


----------



## poopie

damn, lacey!

i am impressed, lady!

i'll be checking some of that stuff out.


----------



## Khadijah

Yo my hair is serious bizness lol. but yea i hope that shit helps ill def. be interested to hear about what you end up workin out as your lil routine, so post back with your experiment results!


----------



## Rogue Robot

lacey, do the silk drops make your hair feel really greasy?  i have some seriously frizzy hair from time to time, and i've tried a lot of things that haven't worked.


----------



## Khadijah

Noooooo not at all. There aint no grease in it. Its made out of silk. its pretty much liquid silk. it just makes it soft as fuck! its ectra good for ppl who do the flat iron shit on their hair its great for straigntening.


----------



## Rogue Robot

^ I will _definitely_ go find it soon then.  Even expensive spray shit makes my hair feel like I rubbed Crisco all over my head.


----------



## Mariposa

Time to bring back the girly thread 

Even though it's turning into fall everywhere else, we get our summer late where I live and I am *dying* of heat.  I need to use unscented body lotion (happily, the hives have stayed away) and my usual Eucerin is just too heavy.  

Any suggestions on a light, silky, unscented body moisturizer?  And please, something that won't break the budget - it's broken enough 

I discovered Demeter fragrances awhile back and am loving their Sea Air.  I want to try "Swimming Pool" and "Lavender Martini" next.  

Lastly, www.threadless.com is having a $12 T-shirt sale, so if you shop there, time to stock up


----------



## fordee_winks

*All Natural and/or Organic hair & skin products.*

Hi there.
I'm about to start using All Natural or Organic hair care products. I was wondering what brand name is the best as far as hair manageability? Some products I've used in the past made my hair feel kinda dry, not luxurious at all. Other important factors I'm looking for are also important such as:
2) scent... I don't want to smell like I'm sick.
3) value... Not trying to pay $50 for a friggin' bottle of conditioner.

Thanks for your input :D


----------



## vibr8tor

you could always make your own!

http://www.pioneerthinking.com/hair.html


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Mariposa said:
			
		

> Any suggestions on a light, silky, unscented body moisturizer?  And please, something that won't break the budget - it's broken enough


^I don't know where you are, but MooGoo are amazing for unscented, natural lotions for dry and sensitive skin.  They are based in Queensland but I'm sure they would ship around the world if you asked.

They actually sell their creams as an eczema treatment.  It's amazing, incredible stuff that was first made when the founder adapted a cream used in dairy farms to help a family member with a skin problem.  The original "Udder Cream" was designed to heal the udders of cows and keep them in good condition for milking.

I swear by the stuff, and it makes my skin smell like a cross between marshmallows / baby - that fresh, clean smell you just can't beat!  And it's unscented so it's all natural.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

ok, my old hair straightener crapped out on me so i need a new one. i have super thick, wavy hair so i'll need something that works well, won't damage my hair and of course, is decently priced.

TIA ladies


----------



## virtualReality

I use a porcelain one called Jibere de Paris. i have really thick, wavy hair too. i got this thing at sally beauty supply, i don't know if you have that where you live. im sure you can get a porcelain or ceramic straightener anywhere. 

another secret is shine/finishing spray. spray that shit all over your hair to protect it from the heat before you even start. it doesn't get sticky at all like normal hairspray. and it is helpful for the thick/wavy hair thing. it helps glue it in place so that humidity doesn't undo your straightening. but it doesn't feel like there's too much product in your hair either. 

i use sunsilk's humidity resistant flexible hold hairspray. and sunsilk leave in conditioner is a definite necessity if you straighten your hair everyday like me. sunsilk products are REALLY cheap and you can even get coupons and free samples on their website. 

/spokesperson


----------



## DarthMom

gen e, it is expensive but i have straightened my hair for years and the new paul mitchell ceramic iron really is worth 150 bucks. it straightens my hair quicker, easier, smoother, and resists humidity better than it ever did with any basic store bought ceramic iron.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

how thick is your hair, though? my hair is ~1.75-2" in diameter (when pulled back into a pony tail). my hair is also pretty wavy. i used a cheap vidal sassoon one that my mom bought from wal-mart for me for xmas in 2005 and it worked for the time being but it never made my hair as straight as i wanted it and my hair never stood a chance against humidity. i was seriously considering getting a straight perm (japanese rebonding) but it was going to cost $800 cuz my hair is so thick. 

i'll check out both of those irons and see what others i can find. thanks for all your input ladies


----------



## randycaver

does anybody have any suggestions for an eye de-puffer? mine are puffy in the mornings until i wake up and i hate it!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^back of spoons kept in the freezer for 2 minutes

gen e...do put the money out for a good flat iron like GHD (about $150).  I checked with my stylist hubby.  Paul Mitchell has a decent one too.  He specializes in Japanese thermal.  Too bad you are a coast away.


----------



## ClubbinGuido

My name is ClubbinGuido. I'm 23 years old. I believe in taking care of myself and a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. In the morning if my face is a little puffy I'll put on an ice pack while doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.


----------



## MethaContin

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> My name is ClubbinGuido. I'm 23 years old. I believe in taking care of myself and a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. In the morning if my face is a little puffy I'll put on an ice pack while doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.


Damn, Your the cleanest Person on BL..............


----------



## DarthMom

guys, go back to the lounge. 

randy,  for a depuffer, i use preparation h. it is so greasy i only use it when i am preparing to go out hours before...to give it time to do it's job then still be able to wash my face with a soapy wash and be rid of the oil. it works. 

tonight, i did some girly shopping and while picking up some of my favorite perfume (angel) i picked up some new dime store skin care, and bought the "radiance boost eye cream" from neutrogena. supposed to reduce the dark circles and puffiness. i will let you know if it works. 

i haven't heard of any miracle cures, so i figured i would start with something small. this is a problem i have had for a very long time. people  constantly ask if i am sick or tired if i don't have my full makeup on. the darkness around my eyes has been a problem for many years.


----------



## poopie

for the depuffing, your best bet is to sleep with another pillow, if possible. or you could try a firmer one. there will be no puffiness to get rid of if you keep your head elevated. 

i use a hand-me-down wigo jade straightener. i use some k-pak straightening balm for protection (before i dry it) and i also use redken's fabricate (3) spray before i straighten. the spray also has heat-activated memory. if you need to restraighten or touch-up, you don't need any more product.

and like everyone else said, invest in a decent straighteneer. it makes a world of difference.


----------



## MethaContin

DarthMom said:
			
		

> guys, go back to the lounge.
> 
> randy,  for a depuffer, i use preparation h. it is so greasy i only use it when i am preparing to go out hours before...to give it time to do it's job then still be able to wash my face with a soapy wash and be rid of the oil. it works.
> 
> tonight, i did some girly shopping and while picking up some of my favorite perfume (angel) i picked up some new dime store skin care, and bought the "radiance boost eye cream" from neutrogena. supposed to reduce the dark circles and puffiness. i will let you know if it works.
> 
> i haven't heard of any miracle cures, so i figured i would start with something small. this is a problem i have had for a very long time. people  constantly ask if i am sick or tired if i don't have my full makeup on. the darkness around my eyes has been a problem for many years.


Hey, Dont make us get the Oranges........   :D


----------



## joannie_mhm

JV said:
			
		

> ok girls, im guessing this has been covered before and i sorry in advance, but theres lots of pages.
> 
> whats the best way to get rid of little tiny bumps on the skin, im assuming pimples?  some look like em, but most look like tiny pinkish dots.  i have dry skin, and i think the main reason being is b/c i dont use lotion enough.  i do occasionally when i get outta the shower but most of the time i hate the way my skin feels afterwards and all i wanna do is get outta the bathroom and put on clothes.
> 
> preferably i would not like to spend an arm and a leg on whatever, so a cheap generic version would be preferred.  TIA ladies.  :D



just saw this post a few pages back, and recently saw something similar on primped


----------



## bonaqua0403

fordee_winks said:
			
		

> Hi there.
> I'm about to start using All Natural or Organic hair care products. I was wondering what brand name is the best as far as hair manageability? Some products I've used in the past made my hair feel kinda dry, not luxurious at all. Other important factors I'm looking for are also important such as:
> 2) scent... I don't want to smell like I'm sick.
> 3) value... Not trying to pay $50 for a friggin' bottle of conditioner.
> 
> Thanks for your input :D


I think if you want luxurious hair, the best thing to do is be extra gentle with it. Most shampoos have pretty much the same ingredients in them. What attracts you so much to the all natural or organic kinds?

I think you should use a UV protective spray (i believe Aveda has a good one) and always use some kind of thermal protection spray before you blow dry or flat iron or curl.... 

I dont think luxurious hair has much to do with the shampoo. It's how you take care of it. Be gentle, protect from the sun, and trim it often to avoid the split ends breaking all the way up to the root. 

I hope that was at least a little bit helpful....

p.s. I use Aveda damage control shampoo and conditioner. I model for a living and i probably have the most damaged hair of anyone, as it gets teased and curled and ironed on a daily basis...


----------



## bonaqua0403

ClubbinGuido said:
			
		

> My name is ClubbinGuido. I'm 23 years old. I believe in taking care of myself and a balanced diet and rigorous exercise routine. In the morning if my face is a little puffy I'll put on an ice pack while doing stomach crunches. I can do 1000 now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial mask which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.


and how many hours does this take you every morning?


----------



## ClubbinGuido

bonaqua0403 said:
			
		

> and how many hours does this take you every morning?



About 3.  I can't spend to much time on my routine because I usually have to return videotapes.


----------



## bonaqua0403

hahahahahahahaha 10 points


----------



## ratgirl69

i use virgin coconut oil for all my skin care needs!  and i eat it too!  it is very good for you - but make sure you get the virgin organic coconut oil - the others have weird stuff done to them to take out the smell and stuff.  i just rub some all over my skin when i get out of the shower and sometimes i scent it with lavender oil or orange and patchouli or sandalwood.
it even makes an excellent deep conditioning treatment for your hair.  first you melt it in your hands or in warm water and smooth it all over your hair (don't use too much 2 tablespoons is enough except for very long hair) and leave it in at least 2 hours; overnight is best.  then wash with shampoo twice and voila!  perfect hair!  you may have to put the first shampoo on straight without wetting your hair - because water and oil don't mix...  but just leave the shampoo on for a few minutes and that helps get the oil out.  so does conditioner.
i love olga bras.  since i am either a 34 or 36 dd - it is hard to find a bra that is big enough cup wise and skinny enough around my middle.  olga actually fits me!  yay!
djh


----------



## ratgirl69

oh - and those little bumps people are talking about on the backs of your arms and legs?  those respond very well to virgin coconut oil.  exfoliate first with soap and water - or just water - and then put on VCO while your skin is slightly damp.  if you do this everyday for 2 weeks they will either be gone or much diminished.  
epsom salts baths help this too.
djh


----------



## randycaver

poopie said:
			
		

> for the depuffing, your best bet is to sleep with another pillow, if possible. or you could try a firmer one. there will be no puffiness to get rid of if you keep your head elevated.
> 
> i use a hand-me-down wigo jade straightener. i use some k-pak straightening balm for protection (before i dry it) and i also use redken's fabricate (3) spray before i straighten. the spray also has heat-activated memory. if you need to restraighten or touch-up, you don't need any more product.
> 
> and like everyone else said, invest in a decent straighteneer. it makes a world of difference.




I sleep on a feather pillow - it is up pretty high generally because I can't stand low pillows.  

It isn't a daily occurrence..  I think I'm dehydrated a lot or something


----------



## mariacallas

ratgirl69 - VCO is the best best best.


----------



## spork

Kind of a fun site: http://www.hairmixer.com/


----------



## bingbaddyboom

*need some advice about my hair*

So basically I have really thick hair that is also quite curly, the best way I could describe it is its like Peter MacNicol from Ally Mcbeals hair, http://msnbcmedia3.msn.com/j/msnbc/Components/Photos/060710/060710_macnicol_vsmall2p.widec.jpg

I've pretty much had a number 2 full head shave for years which suited me well but I want to try something new and have a more stylish haircut.

I've been growing it for about 6 weeks or so and i'm hoping people could suggest some hair styles or what products to put in it?


----------



## spork

I'm going to merge this with the girly thread and you could get some more responses in there. 

The girly thread definitely isn't just for girls anymore!


----------



## ratgirl69

i love VCO for everything.  recently i have been reading about the wonders of sesame oil.  anyone here use it for their skin, hair, internally?  how about olive oil?  
has anyone here tried the Miracle Whip Exfoliating Facial?  it is amazing for my 48 year old skin.  i mean you put miracle whip on your skin (a thin layer) and leave it on for 10 - 15 minutes and then start rubbing your skin in circles and tons of dead skin comes off.  just make sure you rub for long enough to rub it all off - it may take a while.  when i do this a couple of times a week my skin is perfect and my fine lines are gone.  it also seems to firm up your skin and it looks very soft and smooth.  all in all a miracle!


----------



## poopie

after some research, i am actually sitting here with miracle whip on my face. 

hmph.

if i was smart, i would have taken a before and after. if the change is substantial, i will at least post an "after".


----------



## mariacallas

I used mayonnaise on my hair before, but never on my face, as I am quite oily already! haha. The mayonnaise on hair thing worked though, my hair was veryyy soft after.

Haven't done it in a decade though.


----------



## DarthMom

hmmm ratgirl, i like your review, it sounds exciting... i pay 100 bucks for facials at the spa and get all excited with that ooey nastiness that gets buzzed off....basically the vinegar acts as a AHA, should work, i can't wait to try! keep up updated poops.


----------



## spork

I know I'm not the only one reading this that just thought "Hmm...I have Miracle Whip in the fridge..." LOL 

I'm seriously thinking about giving it a try though...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ewww miracle whip a "salad" dressing....go full on mayo baby


----------



## ratgirl69

the miracle whip thing actually works better for me than anything else i have tried before.  it could be however that since i am 48 i have more skin that needs to be exfoliated LOL - but before i started using WV i was a regular user of either sea salt/sugar mixed in VCO.  the miracle whip is much less rough and it takes way more skin off.  just make sure you leave it on at least 12 minutes and make sure that you rub long enough to get all the old skin off.  if there are still shiny spots you haven't rubbed it all off.  it takes a while - but it is worth it!  also, if you really rub it all off there will be no smell of MV left - because it is all soaked into the skin that is ready to come off.....
let me know what you think of this mask - because i have tried everything before this - clay masks, eggs, expensive natural masks, clinique...... and this stupid simple thing works better than them all - LOL
OH - mayonaise won't do the exfoliation thing for some reason - it has to be regular miracle whip!  weird, huh?  it is something in the way they put the ingredients together.  i tried mixing up several different versions myself and none of them worked anywhere near as good....  because i hate miracle whip and never eat it - but now i put it on my face - LOL
djh


----------



## DarthMom

i tried it last night, and not only was my face soft as hell, it looks great. even the hubby noticed a massive difference. 
big thumbs up!

although, i didn't notice any skin rubbing off, it just came off like a cream. but def closed up the pores and made me shiny and pretty


----------



## euphoria

So is that Miracle Whip thing just for people with dry skin? I have half really really oily skin, then half dry skin. Can I still do it without getting a bunch of zits afterwards?


----------



## randycaver

DarthMom said:
			
		

> i tried it last night, and not only was my face soft as hell, it looks great. even the hubby noticed a massive difference.
> big thumbs up!
> 
> although, i didn't notice any skin rubbing off, it just came off like a cream. but def closed up the pores and made me shiny and pretty




let us know how long you notice a difference


----------



## Dtergent

mariacallas said:
			
		

> ratgirl69 - VCO is the best best best.



It doesn't clog your pores? I use it for my body in massages but use jojoba for my face


----------



## fizzle

I just saw an ad for smooth away hair removal things. Has anyone tried them or anything similar to them?


----------



## ratgirl69

when you do the miracle whip facial thing - just make sure to keep it on at least 12 - 15 minutes and then start rubbing in circles.  keep rubbing until some skin peels off - or at least the miracle whip rubs off in little balls.  the more you rub the more will come off.  the first time i did it i didn't rub long enough - it does take a lot of rubbing....
let me know if you try it


----------



## spork

I tried something like smooth away years ago and it didn't really work. It's basically like sandpaper in a little mit.


----------



## poopie

did the facial- left it on for 20 mins.

thoroughly disappointed. btw, that's not skin sloughing off, just deeply congealed miracle whip. ugh. i felt like a pornstar.

*shrug* just didn't notice any improvement. ah well. it was only $2.49. :D


----------



## DarthMom

randy i don't really notice too much of a glorious face a few days later, i mean i am sitting here like an idiot now, rubbing my freshly scrubbed face, and it indeed feels softer than usual....i think...but couldn't be sure. but i get the same thing with my expensive facials....nice for a day or so then back to the same ol skin.

poops i am surprised you didn't notice any difference, i was pretty impressed with the after effects. 

though with all the additives to miracle whip, i wouldn't keep this as a regiment, just a fun try for a few bored girly hours to yourself. 

i think i like it because no one in my family would come near me, and it was kinda nice when you are used to your kids opening up the door to your bathroom when you are going potty. they were running away, it was lovely.


----------



## mariacallas

Dtergent said:
			
		

> It doesn't clog your pores? I use it for my body in massages but use jojoba for my face



haha no it doesnt..I use the VCO cream that dries into a powder finish (manufactured for babies.) Love it!


----------



## Dtergent

^What brand? Where do you buy it?


----------



## mariacallas

^Babyspa by Splash  You can find it in most department stores or Mercury! I use the blue one


----------



## poopie

*straight hair!*

okay, i have finally learned how to truly straighten my hair. i love being able to change it.

i was using redken's "fabricate" (in addition to other crap)- i spray it on a dry section about to be ironed.

well, my bff/stylist and i headed to a professional retail place and she turned me on to redken's "spray starch". i am luke-warm on this stuff, while every other chick is busting a nut about it. granted, i have only used it once, but still. i'm going to keep trying it.

so, what do you use?


----------



## euphoria

i usually use lots of leave in conditioner, blow dry, then spray a small amount of Nexxus' heat guard spray on my hands, rub that through my hair (cuz it's super oily if you use too much) then spray all of my hair really good with Aquage Shine Spray (it's like a really fine finishing spray almost). Then I clip it all up on top of my head, and work my way up, layer by layer. This method seems to work really well. Then when I'm done straightening, I run pomade all through it, to keep it from frizzing out.


----------



## DarthMom

on an opposite note, i have had to straighten my hair for my entire lifetime...bad ugly curls. i accidentally discovered the best curl product ever. the compliments abound and are nauseatingly persuasive. nothing has worked better. 

and i have used multiple aveda, paul mitchell...many salon suggested products, but this works best...just put on and air dry for lovely curls.

shine shock, it is under the brunette collection, but it is a clear gloss so will work for everyone.


----------



## Mariposa

For my curly hair (think bad '80s perm at its worst) I use Aveda Be Curly.  It's not too heavy and smells very good.


----------



## randycaver

i highly recommend: http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P182818&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=5864

ghd fat hair lotion

i have thick hair w/o any real knowledge of how to round brush my hair and so i can't maximize the volume. that stuff gave me volume i normally never see. the first time i used it i looked kinda ridiculous, but after a couple uses my hair looks good now! yay for good hair days


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^^ghd gave volume to my fine straight short hair too.


----------



## DarthMom

i am jsut the opposite, very thick, and lots of natural curl, so i can straighten and big curl brush it out to an incredible "stripper hair" mane. i aspire to a flat straight do without my favorite salon artiste doing it. i spent 150 on the damned paul mitchell straightener, and still can't do what they do. 

they sell their soul to satan for that talent, i do believe.


----------



## mariacallas

Hmmm....loving my Burts Bees Carrot Day Creme.  Even if I'm extremely oily (usually) we've been having a spate of cold weather (OMG! in the tropics!) and my skin has been quite dry. This creme works great and smells sooo yummy.


----------



## randycaver

Favorite handbag? :D


----------



## Mariposa

^Depends on what you're looking for.  I usually need to bring a full day's worth of books, standard purse stuff, whatever else so I have this made by Lululemon (yuppie yoga store):






I'm pretty sure you can find it on Ebay for less than the store sells it for.  It has a detachable fanny pack (lol) and a small zipcase for makeup, etc. that clasps inside.  I wear it without the fanny pack.  It's nothing fancy but VERY practical.  The annoyance is that it is held together in parts with very strong magnets that demagnetize my transit cards!

I have an unhealthy obsession with bags - should do an inventory and take a pic.  My favorite is an oversized lime green Kate Spade copy that I have bought clothes to match purposely.  :D

Thinking of dyeing my hair redder today.  Can't decide whether to do it myself or go to an advanced haircolor student -- my last experience with hair modeling left something to be desired.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

for the love of pete see a professional for the red


----------



## ellua

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P44903

i LOVE this stuff, Pink Sugar perfume...

just got into the office, my coworker walked by and said, "is someone eating something sweet for breakfast?  what is that?  it smells soooo good!"  it's sweet, but not sickeningly so like some sugary scents can be.  anyone else wear this stuff?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I wear it!  I am not a perfume gal but I like this stuff.


----------



## randycaver

really? i hate it. 

i hate smelling sweet. my current favorite perfume is juicy couture.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

most perfumes give me a headache


----------



## DarthMom

arsey said:


> Favorite handbag? :D



my seatbelt bags have been the best investment ever. 

http://www.seatbeltbags.com/pele.html

with regard to perfumes, i have never found anything i like more than my two favorites, amarige by givenchy and angel by thierry mugler. i used to travel up to an hour to find my angel, now i can even find it at walgreens. i am not sure if that makes me happy or sad.  

i also hate too sweet perfumes, i like the above mentioned, they are the perfect blend of a musky and sweet scent.


----------



## chrissie

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> most perfumes give me a headache



same, i cant handle floral notes.  i might have to try this stuff   the only perfume i wear is angel


----------



## spork

The only perfume I've ever liked was called Spring (I think) and made by Gap. It smelled just like freshly cut grass. Actually, it might have been called Grass. I'm not quite sure on the name, it smelled good though! Too bad they haven't sold it for years.


----------



## chrissie

^
you could try this out  http://www.demeterfragrance.com/Product.aspx?ProductID=878

never bought any of their fragrances but they sure have some interesting ones


----------



## Mariposa

^I have Demeter "Salt Air" - it's very subtle, not at all perfume-y.  It just smells fresh.

I personally am a fan of Pink Sugar, it's one of my top 3.  I have some lotion homemade by a friend (Vibby's smelled it!) that duplicates it in an avocado/shea formula - not too heavy.  ellua - once a coworker walked by and mistook it for chocolate.    My guy likes it on me.

I really like DKNY Be Delicious in the green apple bottle (if you like green apple scent, you'll love this).

I like the smell of Angel in the bottle; it doesn't smell as good on me.  

PI, I took your advice.  I didn't want all over red anyway.  I'm socking away the bucks for professional highlights/lowlights at my regular salon in a week or so.  You were absolutely right - red is so hard to get to take and to keep.  Thanks for talking me into my senses.  

I want the seatbelt laptop bag!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

No problem.  I am grateful to have a husband who is a stylist.  I don't pay...not with money anyway


----------



## randycaver

DarthMom said:


> my seatbelt bags have been the best investment ever.
> 
> http://www.seatbeltbags.com/pele.html
> 
> with regard to perfumes, i have never found anything i like more than my two favorites, amarige by givenchy and angel by thierry mugler. i used to travel up to an hour to find my angel, now i can even find it at walgreens. i am not sure if that makes me happy or sad.
> 
> i also hate too sweet perfumes, i like the above mentioned, they are the perfect blend of a musky and sweet scent.




investment? lol, do they increase in value? 

why do you like them so much?


----------



## vibr8tor

ooOOOOoooh, i don't even like handbags but those seatbelt ones are pretty badass!


----------



## poopie

i know it is popular and several years old, but i feel good wearing givenchy's "very irresistible".

it's hard for me to find a new one.


----------



## DarthMom

arsey said:


> investment? lol, do they increase in value?
> 
> why do you like them so much?


haha smartass. don't know why i chose that word, probably just because they are fucking expensive and am not the type to usually spend that much but they are worth it. i loathe people with coach bags, and other overpriced shit. just a pet peeve. 

why do i like them? they are just awesome. they look fucking badass, they are indestructible and um, they look badass.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I call non essential material items investments to rationalize the cost


----------



## mariacallas

Amarige reminds me of my mother. 
I got Gap Dream again...I just super LOVE it's smell and the first time I ever wore it was like 1996.
Been through several bottles since.


----------



## mariacallas

Mariposa said:


> I really like DKNY Be Delicious in the green apple bottle (if you like green apple scent, you'll love this).



Same here..I only have about 1/3 left in my bottle wahh!! You know what's so funny, I always layer my scents and most of the time they smell insanely yummy. I layer my Be Delicious with a baby cologne from Spain called Colonia Natural...I spray the DKNY before I leave the house and touch up with colonia throughout the day. It smells divine, everybody loves it, and are always asking me what my perfume is. 

Of course, you gotta find what works for you, body chemistry and all that...


----------



## tribal girl

I used to use DKNY Be Delicious green as well, but it's such an overpoweringly strong scent. I lost count of the times I accidentally inhaled some and and got a chest infection. 

I rarely use sprays anymore. Now it's all about Lush's solid fragrances. 

https://www.lush.co.uk/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=581&Itemid=80


----------



## randycaver

^^ considering the chemicals that are in be delicious, i'm not surprised. i adore it, but after reading the horrible chemicals in it (and all perfumes i love) i use it sparingly now.

does anybody shop at bluefly?


----------



## fizzle

A couple of pages ago someone was talking about cool whip as a face cream, I found something similar but, well, makes a little more sense to me, it uses yogurt. I havent tried it yet, I probably will, but if someone beats me to it you should let us all know how it works out! 



> A traditional tonic for healthy skin, yogurt contains lactic acid, a naturally occurring alpha-hydroxy acid that promotes a smooth skin texture by gently peeling off the dead skin layer. Yogurt is especially beneficial for sensitive skin that cannot withstand commercial alpha-hydroxy acid preparations. Used over time, it can also lighten spots and even out a patchy skin tone. Here's how to get these results for yourself: Apply organic plain yogurt like a cream to your washed face. Leave on for 15 minutes, wash off with cold water, and finish with a moisturizer. Afterwards, to reduce any redness, apply a cold pack for 10 minutes.



http://health.yahoo.com/experts/drmao/17126/7-all-natural-secrets-for-skin-beauty/ Some of you may have seen this, it looks interesting.


----------



## ellua

spork said:


> The only perfume I've ever liked was called Spring (I think) and made by Gap. It smelled just like freshly cut grass. Actually, it might have been called Grass. I'm not quite sure on the name, it smelled good though! Too bad they haven't sold it for years.



i remember that stuff, my sister was all about "Om" in the same line as Spring, I believe- when she heard they were discontinuing it she bought a whole case of it!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Wow, that's dedication!

I haven't owned a perfume for many years, until Mum got me this for my birthday last year:





It's so lovely and delicate


----------



## randycaver

ya think? i found it overpowering. 

crazy how different noses are


----------



## Mariposa

arsey said:


> ^^ considering the chemicals that are in be delicious, i'm not surprised. i adore it, but after reading the horrible chemicals in it (and all perfumes i love) i use it sparingly now.
> 
> does anybody shop at bluefly?



Srsly?  I know there's a website with that kind of information but forgot the URL - do you have a linky?  I am glad I read this, I was going to buy some today.

I bought a dress from bluefly years ago, no problems with the transaction.


----------



## randycaver

http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com


----------



## poopie

i read some interesting critiques of this watchdog groups site.

it might be okay as a baseline, but i personally don't consider lecithin a threat.

*shrug*


----------



## randycaver

^^ yeah i agree.. i take it with a grain of salt. i mean, i'd have to throw out all of my makeup and hair stuff if i abided by that site.


----------



## poopie

harken back to the days of whale blubber and what not. =)


----------



## QuestionEverything

Almost every perfume I've ever tried has given me a headache.  I generally don't like them anyway, so no big loss.  I tend to stick to light, fruity/sweet body sprays.  They don't give me headaches, they're not overpowering, and they can be applied throughout the day (like after I smoke) without 'building' up and becoming too strong.

Also - am I the only person that finds bare escentuals (and other mineral makeup) to *not* be the amazing product everyone says it is??


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^I tried it in store and had a professional application and it looked rubbish to me.


----------



## spork

I have Urban Decay's mineral makeup and when I had it professionally applied I loved it, but I can't figure out how to make it look the same way myself.


----------



## AmorRoark

My two scents which I *love*






*Calvin Klein* - CKin2u

and 






*Dolce & Gabbana* - Light Blue 

I enjoy lighter scents.


----------



## mariacallas

^ I used up a couple of Light Blue bottles  myself in the last several years. 
My dad gave me this cologne a couple of days ago (its  not something I'd buy for myself)
and I am actually liking it very much, although it doesnt last very long!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

LIKE





DID NOT LIKE




The instructions are clear however I did not like the result.  Perhaps it is because I am not used to such a heavy eye.


----------



## ratgirl69

ok - i'm boring   
all i use these days is Chandrika soap for hairwashing and Nutiva Virgin Coconut Oil for skin moisturizing.  i do love to soak in epsom salts with lavender oil in it - and then moisturize with the coconut oil.  sometimes i put coconut oil on my hair and leave it in overnight and then wash it out the next day.
before this i was a Burt's Bees product junkie.  at one time i had practically everything they made.  THEN they got bought out by clorox and i couldn't bring myself to use their products any more.  right now i am in love with the tropical sparkly lip balm by Chap Stick however...  mmmm coconut and pineapple.....  and probably animal testing  

my bf really wishes i would go back to my Burt's Bees Products because he loved the way they smelled....  go figure....  he bought me hundreds of dollars of them because he thought it was so cool that they smelled so good and he loved me 'primping' in front of the mirror even though he always teased me about it...
he was an enabler - always do you want to order some more Burt's Bees Products sweetie!!!
funny, huh?
oh - i forgot - i LOVE to use Miracle Whip as an exfoliating mask!  just spread some on and wait 10 minutes and then start rubbing your skin in little circles and balls of dead skin come off!  it actually works better than anything else i have yet to try!
try it!  it is almost free - and it really works!  if i use it several days in a row my skin starts looking like my skin did when i was in my 20's which is saying a lot because now i am 49....
djh


----------



## ratgirl69

i really don't enjoy perfume.  the only kind i really like is cool water (men's) and i buy this for my bf - but i only like it if he uses it sparingly - which he doesn't know how to do - LOL

for me i prefer sandalwood oil or patchouli - usually a mix.  or just plain lavender oil.
the older i get the less i can even tolerate perfumes and my body chemistry is such that even if a perfume smells good in the bottle or on cotton - once i put it on - it stinks!!!
djh


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Cool Water reminds me of my old room mates farts.  That is the cologne he wore at the time.  I swear he rimmed his ass with it.


----------



## mariacallas

I love Burts Bees. Sorry.


----------



## ratgirl69

funny about the farts thing.  i actually know what you mean!!!  my bf will put on AXE deodorant to cover up his smell of KB and i swear that his farts smell like it!!!  i guess he sprays the axe (which i hate btw) on his ass!!!

oh - i just tried the new chapStick true shimmer lip balm in Tropical and i really like it.  
and i still use some of Burt's Bees lip shimmers and their regular lip balm and also the rescue balm.  i just hate that they were bought out by Clorox.  BUT - i have also noticed that clorox is getting a little 'greener' lately - so maybe BB is having a good effect on clorox....  now if they can get them to quit animal testing i would be happy!!!

has anyone else noticed much more plastic usage by BB these days?  i mean i used to use their baby bee (smells heavenly) apricot baby oil and it used to be in glass bottles and now is in plastic....

oh and i have to say that at least BB is pretty non-poisonous and is available everywhere - which is good because now the masses can get products without parabens and chemicals and no animal testing.  so that is good.  i am just picky about who i give my money to and feel bad when i give money to a 'parent' company like clorox.....  i used to buy BB because it was made by a small company that did god things with their money.
djh


----------



## randycaver

anybody know a good place to get shoes that are like the ones in this picture?






they don't have to be exactly those.. but i can't find who made those.. anything similar would be awesome!


----------



## fizzle

I'm not sure which part of those shoes you like best or are looking for specifically, but there are some that are *kind of* similar here:
http://www.piperlime.com/browse/product.do?cid=26651&pid=635210&scid=635210002
http://www.piperlime.com/browse/product.do?cid=37075&pid=660880&scid=660880002
http://www.piperlime.com/browse/product.do?cid=26651&pid=638800&scid=638800012

and if you scroll down near the bottom of this page, thats where most of those were:
http://www.piperlime.com/browse/category.do?cid=26651


----------



## spork

Holy crap, I'd never be able to walk in those!


----------



## n3ophy7e

They look amazing though!!


----------



## poopie

i've been using mineral makeup for a couple of years now. i use stuff from aromaleigh. they have a great site. actually took the recommendation from miss fairnymph herself.

their stuff works for me, but i had to buy a $20 kabuki brush to help me out. it desn't have that "glowy" "shimmery" look either- i dig!


----------



## mariacallas

arsey said:


> anybody know a good place to get shoes that are like the ones in this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they don't have to be exactly those.. but i can't find who made those.. anything similar would be awesome!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Payless actually have some AWESOME heels at the moment!!!
It's a pity they're not very well made so they don't last long...
But good for a season's worth of parties


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I said an ad in a JCPenney flyer with a similar heeled sandal.


----------



## DarthMom

not being rude, but i would try stripper shops for those shoes. hard to find something with that platform and heel height at a lot of department stores. 

or victoria's secret  

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/collection/?cgname=OSSHUSDLZZZ&cgnbr=OSSHUSDLZZZ&rfnbr=5864

(her secret is her part time job. come on, who wears these :D )


----------



## ellua

^ i was gonna say try fetish web sites, they have awesome 3", 4", 5" and taller heels, tons of styles and usually under $50.


----------



## randycaver

lol i've tried stripper places for those for sure.

i just wish the stupid site that has the shoes on it gave a designer.. i want those exact shoes, dammit!


----------



## mariacallas

^Contact the sitemaster?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Products I like:
FACE




BODY


----------



## randycaver

i totally ruined my face once with the peel. lol! i went out in the sun. 

i have been wholly unimpressed with most philosophy products. i got a sample selection of their top products and they all sucked. 

how's the salt scrub?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

The body scrub is different from what I am used to.  It is oil free.  Add a little water to it and it  easier to apply.  I don't have to clean to the tub after rinsing the product in fear I will slip the next time I get in...which is a good thing.

The peel system is gentle.  My face looks luminous after use.  I had this in a sample.  Used it twice and I was sold.


----------



## chrissie

victoria's secret is the pocket inside of her panties :D  the cotton ones anyway.


----------



## chrissie

oh and i totally heart the burt's bees honey and shea body butter.  it smells amazing.


----------



## Pillthrill

Ok, on our first date I had used something that made my hair smell like coconut. I don't usually. My now bf liked it.

Does anyone have a body spray or lotion product that isn't too $$ that smell like coconut but not too strong and if I could get it at a chain-store that would be good too.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I LOVE the Body Shop body butters. I haven't tried the coconut one but the other ones I've tried are really lovely. There's a Body Shop in West Des Moines if you live near there?


----------



## sunshinefix

I buy all of my shampoos/soap from etsy.com. All handmade, because commercial soap is cheap and is filled with chemicals that makes my skin all dry, but real soap makes my skin all soft and nice and doesn't give me a rash. And the homemade shampoo I buy makes my hair so clean I don't have to wash it for like two days and it still looks fabulous. 

Yay no chemicals.


----------



## randycaver

Pillthrill said:


> Ok, on our first date I had used something that made my hair smell like coconut. I don't usually. My now bf liked it.
> 
> Does anyone have a body spray or lotion product that isn't too $$ that smell like coconut but not too strong and if I could get it at a chain-store that would be good too.



sephora (the sephora brand) has some good coconut smelly stuff.

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P202603&categoryId=B70

they have a spray in it.. but it doesn't appear to be in stock


----------



## fizzle

sunshinefix said:


> I buy all of my shampoos/soap from etsy.com. All handmade, because commercial soap is cheap and is filled with chemicals that makes my skin all dry, but real soap makes my skin all soft and nice and doesn't give me a rash. And the homemade shampoo I buy makes my hair so clean I don't have to wash it for like two days and it still looks fabulous.
> 
> Yay no chemicals.



I LOVE that site! My mom got me into it, its got some of the cutest things.

I was wondering if anyone uses anything that claims to be a pore minimizer, do they actually work? Any recomendations?


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

Pillthrill said:


> Ok, on our first date I had used something that made my hair smell like coconut. I don't usually. My now bf liked it.
> 
> Does anyone have a body spray or lotion product that isn't too $$ that smell like coconut but not too strong and if I could get it at a chain-store that would be good too.



Whole Foods has a section that has some body lotions/shampoo and conditoner by this brand.... CAN'T remember the name... but they make like apple shampoo, strawberry body cleanser and a chair lotion as well as a coconut lotion... I've bought it before, it's not expensive and not overpowering smell-wise


----------



## claire22

Omg n3o I was just about to mention the Body Shop stuff. Their body butter is heavenly. Mango mmmm. Very very good make-up too. I bought one of those wonderful makeup brushes. They are sooo soft. You end up using less makeup with more even coverage. Such a good place, worth the extra buck or so.

Has anyone else realised that L'Oreal, Maybelline etc prices have gone through the bloody roof?
I went in to buy a cheap foundation the other day - cost about 50% more than 2 years ago. ???

I bought L'Oreal telescopic mascara the other day - I am in love. It is fantastic. Almost rivals Napoleon Perdis.. 
Also bought Burberry perfume. It is so cute with the little patchwork on the bottle. N'aww.


----------



## Jabberwocky

hi ladies, just stoppin' in

yes the coconut smell ya'll sport sometimes is nuts for me

it just makes me want to lavish pleasure and good feelings on you and lick you and make you orgasm over and over again

coconut is the ticket!


----------



## randycaver

i LOVE the smell of coconut stuff in the summer. i have several coconut sprays, lotions, body washes, oils, etc, that i save for summertime..  it


----------



## kisses88

i get the best eyeliner from japan  when ever i find it ill edit this post.  my guy friends use it well the emo ones any way.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

Is it anna sue? ^ I LOVEEE anna sue liquid eyeliner. .


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

sui?


----------



## spork

Has anyone tried any dry shampoos?


----------



## ocean

Dry shampoo????
I recently read that no shampoo is much better than using a shampoo? 
I also read that using baking soda is really good for your hair/scalp and removes any oils that occur from shampoos- I mixed baking soda,essential oils and water to a paste-I tried it and I didn't like it but I am trying it again today....what other dry shampoos are there? what are the benefits?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah I've read/heard that no shampoo is better for your hair and scalp in the long run. But I think I recall that it would take 2-4 weeks for your hair to "recover" from being shampoo'd all your life! i.e. 2-4 weeks of greasy yucky hair until the natural oils all balanced out etc. 

Hmmmm, maybe something to try while on maternity leave or some other long period of leave from work? :D


----------



## spork

^I don't think I could ever go that long without washing my hair, even if I had nowhere to go! The longest I've ever gone is like a week.

Dry shampoos aren't meant to be used as an alternative to regular shampoos but rather in between washes to get rid of the greasy look. My hair is super long. I don't wash it every day because it's a hassle and because I do feel like it's better not to wash it every day. 

I'm basically just lazy and have been curious about dry shampoos for a while lol. 

Let us know if the baking soda thing works for you this time, ocean. It definitely would be a cheaper alternative to buying an overpriced product that would basically do the same thing!


----------



## randycaver

shu uemura eyelash curler is SO win.


----------



## n3ophy7e

spork said:


> ^I don't think I could ever go that long without washing my hair, even if I had nowhere to go! The longest I've ever gone is like a week.
> 
> Dry shampoos aren't meant to be used as an alternative to regular shampoos but rather in between washes to get rid of the greasy look. My hair is super long. I don't wash it every day because it's a hassle and because I do feel like it's better not to wash it every day.



I'm the same, love. I would love to see photos of said long hair!! I can imagine it would be really healthy


----------



## fizzle

My boyfriend tried the no shampoo thing once, he did use conditioner though, I dont know if that makes a difference or not. He went about 2 1/2, maybe 3 weeks and his hair just felt awful. It may have been healthy, but it felt all gunky and gross. However, after he finally did use shampoo again his hair looked and felt amazing haha


----------



## ocean

spork said:


> Let us know if the baking soda thing works for you this time, ocean. It definitely would be a cheaper alternative to buying an overpriced product that would basically do the same thing!



 Okay- I stumbled upon the no shampoo and the baking soda ideas when looking for recipes for beauty products....
 i usually buy organic shampoo and conditioner but it is so expensive. The last few months I haven't been able to afford it......
I tried it the other day and I hated it because  my hair felt greasy and at the roots it was separating into clumps- It felt weird- dry and greasy at the same time  just nasty......
but i thought I would try one more time. so I tried again and i let the roots dry a bit after rinsing to see and it was the same. 
It felt terrible....so i used shampoo and now it is great 

I would not recommend the baking soda idea..... 

shampoo=good.


----------



## DarthMom

instead of dry shampoo, just use a bit of baby powder. a trick my old grammy taught me. i used to have to wash my hair in the morning, if i did it at night it would be oily by mid-day. 

when i was a stay at home mom, i forced myself to just go a few days and deal with it, now, i don't have greasy hair anymore, but i do have dry scalp  but when i do wash and set it, it is even more beautiful than usual. i was blessed with a good head of hair. frankly, i think the fact that i am pretty naturally oily, skin and hair, keeps me looking young. my elder females in my family are the same way, and look 10 years younger than their natural ages.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

arsey said:


> shu uemura eyelash curler is SO win.


Agreed.


----------



## mariacallas

^Expensive but so very worth it!


----------



## QuestionEverything

DarthMom said:


> instead of dry shampoo, just use a bit of baby powder. a trick my old grammy taught me. i used to have to wash my hair in the morning, if i did it at night it would be oily by mid-day.
> 
> when i was a stay at home mom, i forced myself to just go a few days and deal with it, now, i don't have greasy hair anymore, but i do have dry scalp  but when i do wash and set it, it is even more beautiful than usual. i was blessed with a good head of hair. frankly, i think the fact that i am pretty naturally oily, skin and hair, keeps me looking young. my elder females in my family are the same way, and look 10 years younger than their natural ages.



Spot on.  I have used the baby powder trick before.  I'm the same way, if I wash my hair at night and try to go the next day it just looks a greasy mess, but I've used the baby powder before and it works great (just don't overdo it).  

I've been told plain corn starch works too, but never tried it.


----------



## spork

n3o, There's some pics in my gallery.  Lately I've been thinking more and more about getting like 4 or 5 inches cut off. Even with that much, it'll still be just past my shoulders. 

I forgot all about baby powder! I know I've heard of it before but have never tried it. Knowing my luck I'll end up putting way too much on and have to wash my hair anyway, but it's worth a shot! :D


----------



## mariacallas

^Yupyup, baby powder is the best Spork. I've been doing that since highschool, whenever I didnt have time to shampoo and wanted to freshen up my mane. Just dont use too much like the others said!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ So it's even fine to use on dark hair?? Neat trick! I'm going to try it


----------



## mariacallas

^Ya!  I put a little baby powder on my scalp than I brush the whiteness away until it looks fluffy and natural .


----------



## n3ophy7e

Whoa awesome! *buys baby powder*


----------



## lystra

"Pssst" brand dry shampoo is also really good... works wonders as far as volume is concerned too (even though i feel like an old lady buying it..lol)

On an unrelated note..  Does anyone shop at the below site?  I recently bought my roommate a pair of 'peanut butter and jelly' earrings here, they have little smilie faces... and they're so darn cute.  The site is full of cute gifts and stuff for yourself too.

Fred Flare

check out the "At Home" section.


----------



## poopie

i would like to grab a decent dry shampoo for de-stinking my hair. i hate going through all the work of straightening my hair, and then it gets stinky at some bar due to cigarette smoke.

there's a woman who wrote a whole book on the "no 'poo" method. she has a whole gaggle of followers. it's s'posed to be for those with curly hair.

she sounds like an absolute nutbar, though.


----------



## chrissie

fred flare


----------



## ocean

Looking at the Fred Flare site now and they sell Blue Q stuff!!!
 I love blue Q.

 Cool site. Lots of cute things!


----------



## chrissie

http://shanalogic.com/

Another cute site with tons of handmade stuff.  Buzzy just got me the panda pillow and belt


----------



## ocean

^ I like this one too!  
Cute home stuff....cute tops.....


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Dry shampoo is wonderful, N3o - only a few bucks at a chemist, too!  I've been using it for ages since Leecie recommended it in the Aus Social girly thread.  :D


----------



## Dtergent

I use sandalwood powder in place of the baby powder mentioned.  It smells good and gets the job done. One time I tried kaolin clay and that was horrible.

Recently I've really been bucking shampoo (even shampoo bars) and going for some vine that grows here. You pound it and it gets all lathery and it cleans really well (no suds though). Before this I put coconut oil on my hair, and after I rinse with some lime juice. My hair has gotten even thicker than it was. 

Otherwise there are good "un-shampoo" recipes involving baking soda. Those are nice too!


----------



## tipsyx

im 20 years old and have alwaysss had great skin, recently though i have been getting zits and pimples like mad - i am not sure what it could be... but this started happening around the time i moved from the middle east to the cold cold west... so anyways, anyone know a really good product i can use? ive used all neutrogena and high end cleaning/pimple destroying produkts i can think of.. but they just keep showing off...


----------



## tipsyx

poopie said:


> i would like to grab a decent dry shampoo for de-stinking my hair. i hate going through all the work of straightening my hair, and then it gets stinky at some bar due to cigarette smoke.
> 
> there's a woman who wrote a whole book on the "no 'poo" method. she has a whole gaggle of followers. it's s'posed to be for those with curly hair.
> 
> she sounds like an absolute nutbar, though.



there's an herbal essences product thats called hair mist or something - anyway for days when ur baq from the pub and dont wanna wash ur hair and re-straighten (cuz seriously what a fkn pain!!) just spray a little of this around ur hair and it smells luvlyyyy


----------



## QuestionEverything

tipsyx said:


> im 20 years old and have alwaysss had great skin, recently though i have been getting zits and pimples like mad - i am not sure what it could be... but this started happening around the time i moved from the middle east to the cold cold west... so anyways, anyone know a really good product i can use? ive used all neutrogena and high end cleaning/pimple destroying produkts i can think of.. but they just keep showing off...



The most likely causes from what you described are probably the change in climate and stress.  Don't overdo it with the acne products, they can make the irritation and dryness worse causing your problem to get worse too.  Make sure you're using a good moisturizer daily.


----------



## tipsyx

thanks QuestionEverything ... do u know any secret natural remedies? like a mask i can make myself or something just to exfoliate? and do u recommend any specific moisturizers?


----------



## QuestionEverything

No, I don't know of any secret natural remedies, and don't believe there are any either.

I used to spend tons of money on anti-acne products and wash my face constantly.  It did nothing but make the problem worse due to over drying my skin and irritating what was already there.

Now for my daily routine I wash my face with Dove soap, exfoliate with a gentle scrub (cheap St. Ives) *only* a couple of times a week right after I wash with the soap, and put on a moisturizer.  That's it.  Nothing pricey, nothing expensive, nothing harsh.  My skin stays clear and healthy for the most part, unless I am extremely stressed.  If I'm stressed I'm going to get a pimple here and there no matter what I do.

As far as finding what moisturizer to use, it's really a matter of finding one depending on your skin type.  If you have dry skin you don't want something too light but if it's oily you don't want something heavy either.  It doesn't have to be expensive; it just has to do the job.

Also, give your skin time to get used to a new beauty routine and climate.  Figure out a simple regimen and stick with it for a while.  Don't decide after two days it's not working and switch it up again.

That's all just my opinion from my own experience.

(there are a lot of specific recommendations in this thread for home masks and brands to use if you feel like reading through it)


----------



## tipsyx

thanks babe... shall start with that routine and see what happens..
cheers


----------



## deaf eye

KAZ said:


> Does anyone have access to Lush bath products  (it's a Canadian company)?  They make the most amazing sparkly body bar/cocoa butter bar called "Shimmy Shimmy". It comes shaped like a heart and you rub it on (I hit it with a hairblow dryer to pre melt it a bit) and the golden sheen, sparkle and glow lasts for HOURS and it smells of vanilla. SO AMAZING.



uh huh theres one on 14th st in nyc
i went in to get my girl a random present
and these things kick ass

albeit expensive

but i think im gunna bath bomb now

they got all the christmas gift boxes for like 75 % off  %)
these things are wicked ass


----------



## LoveAlways

> Yeah I've read/heard that no shampoo is better for your hair and scalp in the long run. But I think I recall that it would take 2-4 weeks for your hair to "recover" from being shampoo'd all your life! i.e. 2-4 weeks of greasy yucky hair until the natural oils all balanced out etc.
> 
> Hmmmm, maybe something to try while on maternity leave or some other long period of leave from work?



I volunteer myself for this test. I'll stop using conditioner too bc I bet thats why your boyfriend's hair stayed greasy Mz Thizzle.  To be honest I just hate washing my hair lol. I'm not due to have my baby for another month so hopefully the hormones or the pre-natal vitamins---whichever is making my hair and nails so beautiful--will keep my hair from looking too greasy. My only concern is with tangles bc i have really long thick hair so I will have to brush it a lot to keep the tangles out, but I feel like that will make it look healthier also. I'll let everyone know how it goes!


----------



## LoveAlways

tipsyx said:


> thanks QuestionEverything ... do u know any secret natural remedies? like a mask i can make myself or something just to exfoliate? and do u recommend any specific moisturizers?



I just moved from Chicago which in the winter-time gets ridiculously cold and insanely windy. I never use anti-acne shit and have always gotten compliments on my skin. I just put lotion (Johnson and Johnson is what I'm currently using) on my face (and entire body) _as soon as I get out _of the shower. I also don't use any soap on my face. About once a week I use that Apricot Scrub, but THATS IT if I use any other kind of cleanser or anything I break out...weird isn't it


----------



## vibr8tor

wait, you're going to stop shampooing?  how will you keep your scalp clean?  will you just scrub with water when you shower?  i'm confused!


----------



## n3ophy7e

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Dry shampoo is wonderful, N3o - only a few bucks at a chemist, too!  I've been using it for ages since Leecie recommended it in the Aus Social girly thread.  :D



Thanks COTB! I'm going to get some today and try it this afternoon.
I shall report back!


----------



## chrissie

When people with dreadlocks wash their hair, the roots only look greasy for so long, then it seems to equalize.  I'm wondering if this is the effect someone was talking about earlier? 

I've only lasted maybe 5 to 7 days, tops, without washing my hair.  Yay, college


----------



## QuestionEverything

Dreadlocks actually lock and look better when properly washed.  The grease will prevent them from locking well.  That is, unless you're going for the 'natural - I'm not going to wash/comb my hair and let it get matted' dreadlocks.  Gross.


----------



## chrissie

This is after the dreadies are already established.  I'm only basing this on my former roommates dreads.  They were very firm and nicely done, not uncombed matted blobs.  To keep them in good shape, she would wrap the roots with fabric every so often and leave it like that for a while to lock underneath.


----------



## LoveAlways

vibr8tor said:


> wait, you're going to stop shampooing?  how will you keep your scalp clean?  will you just scrub with water when you shower?  i'm confused!



Sounds kinda gross I know, but I've heard of other girls that have stopped shampooing and conditioning completely so...for science sake I'm trying it  Its actually already been a week and so far so good. At about day 5 it felt really greasy and I thought seriously about how good it would feel to shampoo lol but my boyfriend kept telling me I looked "hot" so I figured I can wait it out. I brush it about twice a day and when i take a shower i just like scratch at my scalp. I haven't even noticed any dandruff!! It looks totally normal right now.  Again keep in mind I'm on pre-natal vitamins and have a shit ton of estrogen pumping through me


----------



## vibr8tor

hrmmmm.  i kinda wanna try too, but i swim and i can't get the chlorine smell rinsed out with just water.  maybe i'll use just vinegar for a while and see how it goes :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah I'm the same vibby, I exercise a lot and I don't think sweaty hair could ever look/feel good if it went un-shampooed! Ewww!


----------



## Dtergent

I just want to vent about Sally Hansen Naturally Bare Honey Wax Removal thing. I've been using their waxes for my pits, legs, and bikini area forever. This is a new formulation and instead of cloth strips they have this weird corn-based plastic that doesn't work at all. It's a roll of this weird plastic stuff.

Because of frustration I shaved my armpits for the first time after 10+ years of waxing! Ugh


----------



## Northside

I discovered the best-smelling lotion ever at a hotel recently. The scent is sort of reminescent of a cucumber-melon scent but not quite. I ordered about a year's supply as soon as I got home and looked the stuff up. There were also two soaps at the hotel that were great, from the same line (collection?). I ordered those too!

Lotion:
 http://gilchristsoames.com/view_product/109//Spa_Therapy_Sea_Fennel_Body_Lotion_8oz.

Soaps:
http://gilchristsoames.com/view_product/111/10/Spa_Therapy_Variety_Soaps_1.5oz.


----------



## LoveAlways

n3ophy7e said:


> Yeah I'm the same vibby, I exercise a lot and I don't think sweaty hair could ever look/feel good if it went un-shampooed! Ewww!



lol I sit on my ass all day! haha We'll see what happens after the baby is born I have a feeling I will go back to shampooing


----------



## QuestionEverything

^ After the baby is born you'll be letting your hair go without washings for much better reasons.


----------



## DarthMom

re: not washing hair. i met a lady a few years back who didn't wash her hair for the past 10 years or so. it was fucking beautiful. i worked as a cashier in a department store for christmas and all i cared about was socializing and having fun, therefore kept the ladies there for as long as possible. 

i didn't believe her at all, but it is always a possibility. she claimed to just do the cliche 100 brushes a day.


----------



## vibr8tor

well i'm on day 2 of no more shampooing!   i'm actually surprised at how untangled the vinegar made my hair.  if it's this easy, i see no reason why to not stick with it!


----------



## QuestionEverything

Wait, does your hair smell like vinegar now?  What technique are you using vibby?


----------



## vibr8tor

QuestionEverything said:


> Wait, does your hair smell like vinegar now?  What technique are you using vibby?



hehehe, i don't really have a technique!  i just filled a pump thing with white vinegar, cuz i don't have any apple cider vinegar at the moment, and also put an empty water bottle in the shower. I pump about 2 tablespoons into the water bottle, fill the rest with water, and use that to soak and massage in.  then i rinse it off when i'm done with the shower, and put a few undiluted pumps onto my scalp and then do a final rinse.  it looks really clean and is actually shinier than usual, which is saying a lot, cuz i've had tons of people in the past tell me i have the shiniest hair they've ever seen.  it only smells like vinegar when it's wet; once it dries there's no lingering smell 

i get super bad dandruff, but so far no issues.  i'll keep ya posted.


----------



## mariacallas

^Yup yup I posted exactly that in a Healthy Living thread about dandruff as well. I use white vinegar maybe once a month and I never get flakes and itchiness , plus my hair is very soft, straight and shiny. Vinegar is a must to get rid of buildup.


----------



## ocean

The smell doesn't stay in your hair?? 
It rinses out all the way??


----------



## mariacallas

^Well, I do it slightly differently. I put undiluted white vinegar on my hair before I shampoo (let it settle there first ) while I soap my body. The vinegar stays on my head for maybe 2-3 minutes.  Than I top it off with a little shampoo, and rinse that out. I do this twice if the smell really bothers me.  Than I put conditioner. (I have very very thick, unmanageable hair...not using conditioner will be the death of me. ) I dont use it as a "final" rinse in that aspect, but it still works, and does wonders for my hair. So you can try that !

This might be a bit strong for you, so you can opt to try using diluted vinegar in water as a FINAL rinse. 
In my experience,  there is always a smell after I do it my style, but its not that bothersome.
Using diluted vinegar will probably mean very little smell after.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Dtergent said:


> I just want to vent about Sally Hansen Naturally Bare Honey Wax Removal thing. I've been using their waxes for my pits, legs, and bikini area forever. This is a new formulation and instead of cloth strips they have this weird corn-based plastic that doesn't work at all. It's a roll of this weird plastic stuff.



Yep I've used something similar and it was completely useless!!


----------



## LoveAlways

I washed my hair yesterday


----------



## fizzle

^Why? was the experiment not going well? I bet your hair looks and feels amazing now though :D


----------



## spork

hmm, I might have to give the vinegar thing a try!


----------



## ocean

^me too.....maybe tomorrow in the evening......my husband HATES the smell of vinegar so I will have to use shampoo afterwards I think, like Maria said- 
Are there other benefits besides a deep cleansing/removing any buildup??
I guess I will google it.....

I tried a deep conditioning overnight treatment on my hair last night.....KMS moist repair.... I really can't tell any difference....
I want my hair to be as soft and shiny and healthy as it looks right after dying it...everyday....
I just can't figure out how to get it that way


----------



## mariacallas

^ You will definitely see a huge difference after using the vinegar :D Trust me on this one! I've tried everything on my hair imaginable (all kinds of shampoos, conditioners, leave on, hot oils, etc.) and while they all work well for a period of time, after a while my hair becomes immune to it and just becomes dull and not as shiny because of build up. Vinegar takes care of that in the greatest way..it's like a rebirth for your hair.


----------



## LoveAlways

Mz_Thizzle said:


> ^Why? was the experiment not going well? I bet your hair looks and feels amazing now though :D



I just got jealous of my boyfriend coming out of the shower smelling like passion fruit 

My hair doesn't feel that much different-could it be that my shampoo costs .97 cents?


----------



## n3ophy7e

My partner and I stayed at my parents' place the other night. Mum has some rosemary-scented shampoo (to which I helped myself of course ) and my hair smelt sooo lurvely afterwards!  
It smelt very similar to tea tree oil.


----------



## ocean

I tried the vinegar-  
 My hair feels better than it did the last couple days.....
But it isn't very shiny and its heavy so I think I need to do it again.
I didn't leave it on more than a minute though so I am going to try the 2-3minutes......
About how much do you use? 
I used  1/4 cup- 
I have  long thick hair so I am not sure that was enough?
In the shower my roots felt oily so I think it was working- I just may need to try again.....

N3o- Rosemary shampoo.....I love rosemary mint shampoos.....St. Ives used to have shampoo and conditioners - they had  a hair repair conditioner that was rosemary mint.....I miss that stuff.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Okay girlies, I need your help. 

My skin is *terrible* at the moment, I'm pretty sure it's hormonal-related. But my face is covered in subcutaneous blemishes and it looks and feels awful. My skin is pretty oily due to the climate (it's _finally_ starting to cool down a bit here though) so does anyone have any good products to control the oiliness? 

I'm currently using Dove soap, followed by a toner, then Nivea moisturiser. I scrub using a Clearasil facial scrub but I suspect I was doing this too often? So I've cut back on that...

Help meeee!!


----------



## ocean

Okay- You may think I am crazy but try cutting out the soap....
and exfoliating everyday isn't a good idea so you are right to cut down......


----------



## n3ophy7e

Cutting out the soap is only as crazy an idea as cutting out shampoo  :D 
Do I cleanse with anything then? Instead of soap?


----------



## ocean

No. Just water.......
hahaha 
Just try it......


----------



## QuestionEverything

A lot of people swear by no soap.  I, on the other hand, swear by Dove soap. 

I would say if anything cut out the toner.  It can be drying and irritating even though you use moisturizer.  And definitely limit the face scrub to once or twice a week max.


----------



## randycaver

I didn't wash my hair this morning. I normally wash it daily.
I don't like how it feels. Will I get past it? (lol)


----------



## n3ophy7e

From the sounds of other's experiences, yes you will get past it! Let us know how you go if you continue with no washing 

ocean, I just rinsed with water this morning and surprisingly my skin feels less oily. BIZARRE!!! I'll see how it goes for the rest of the day (it's only 11am here).


----------



## mariacallas

Yup yup ocean I use a bit more than 1/4 cup, and my hair is shoulder length and pretty thick! Yes maybe you should just do it again.  

Also...the longest I have gone without washing my hair was five days...I felt incredibly disgusting (plus I live in a very hot country) so never again!    Now I cant go for two days without washing my hair and I have to shower everyday.  Mmmm...squeaky clean feeling is the best!


----------



## ocean

Ok- Im going to try again with more..... 

How did it go yeaterday N3o?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah it was fine actually!! My skin was actually a little _dry_ after only washing with water.....go figure?!
I'll try again this morning 

I'm not sure if this product is just in Australasia but anyone who is up for trying a new lip treatment, TRY THIS!!:




It's just divine  
And it can be used for dry skin, small cuts and grazes, insect bites etc. 
SO GOOD!!


----------



## ocean

^If your skin is too dry- maybe you could alternate days- Soap one day- not the next?
Also if you get oily in the day- have you tried rice paper?
I always see them and want to buy them but I don't ever get oily skin  
(Yeah-That sounds silly-I know. I like cute packaging.)


----------



## mariacallas

^I use those paper poudre thingies. I am very oily   I always have baby powder on hand though and that works just right for me (I never wear makeup!)  Ahh the scourge of oily skin...on the other hand, we will not be getting wrinkles for a looong time!


----------



## LoveAlways

Don't use soap on your face! It totally fucks it up IMO

I have only used water for the longest time, 5+ years I would say. Once in a blue moon (every week or two) I will do the apricot scrub. THATS IT

I get compliments on my skin ALL the time.


I swam in the ocean the other day so I felt like I needed to wash my hair afterwards, especially because of all the tangles from the wind. But I'm definately going to stop washing for a long while after that. When I stopped washing it was a lot thicker, fuller, and overall had a healthier look to it.


----------



## chrissie

Do you guys use the vinegar regularly or every once in a while to reduce product buildup?


----------



## vibr8tor

just checking in to say i'm still shampoo-free, and have no intention of going back 

i don't know why i've been buying that stuff all these years.  my hair is super thick, and tangles really easily as a result.  so i always had to condition after shampooing, or else brushing it out was a nightmare.  but using just vinegar water is keeping it buildup-free, and i don't need conditioner so it looks less weighted down.  i love it!  i've even convinced my kids to give it a try, and they agree that their hair looks better too.


----------



## mariacallas

chrissie said:


> Do you guys use the vinegar regularly or every once in a while to reduce product buildup?



Once in a while. I do it maybe once or twice a month!


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Once or twice a month?!?! Wow!!



vibr8tor said:


> just checking in to say i'm still shampoo-free, and have no intention of going back



Whoa 
This is truly inspiring.

Not quiiiiite yet ready to take the plunge myself but it's inspiring nonetheless


----------



## azgaza

Some shampoo advise for anyone who loves their hair:

Get a shampoo with a medium but effecient kind of soap in it; sodium laureth sulfate usually does the trick. This soap kind isn't too subtle so I would advice only washing your hair every two or three days. Greasy hair may look bad but its good for your hair. If you want to wash your hair more often, use 2 drops of olive oil in the ends about twice a month, that helps especially on longer hair to keep it looking young and refreshed.

Avoid silicones, common silicones are dimethicone, dimethiconol and most things ending on -cone. The problem with these is the fact they build a layer around your hair, which if you use it about once a month might even be good for your hair, but if you use it only a nearly daily basis the layer of silicones can get too big for water to get though properly and that will eventually dry out your hair and destroy it. Its more common in conditioners then shampoo but I'd say avoid it in both.

If you grow your hair long: DO NOT BLOWDRY. It boils the moist in your hair, which can cause hairbreak, which will make your hair uglier in the long run.

Hair care is more important if you put strain on your hair, like bleaching it or using chemical hair dye. Even if you don't do anything bad with your hair but keep it longer then shoulder length its good to pay good attention to it. If you do that, the ends can last for well over a year still looking as good as new. Its true, I did a lot of research on this when I was bored.


----------



## ocean

^ Reading about Sodium Laureth Sulfate and Sodium Lauryl Sulfate is what made me decide to switch to organic shampoos and conditioners.....
I know it is in everything but I try to stay away from products with it and I make my own so I know it is without those 2......
 I have read many times and from many different sources about the health issues SLS's cause and it is said to dry out your skin,tangle your hair, which then leads to breakage. I haven't been able to afford organic shampoos lately so I have been looking for alternatives- Though I admit I have been using a Neutrogena shampoo- My hair was much more manageable and shinier when I cut out the SLS's.......


OH! -I did do the vinegar soak again today- I used ALOT- I would guess maybe 1/2-3/4 c.  I left it on for 3 minutes or so.....
My hair looks very nice yay!!!!!!!!
So I will continue doing this every so often..... 
I can almost feel the oils coming out in the shower- my hair feels really silky in the shower......So I am thinking the more I do it the better the results will be.....


----------



## n3ophy7e

azgaza, very good advice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## spork

I took the plunge and had 7 inches of my hair hacked off today!


----------



## mariacallas

^PICS Please!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yeah spork I'd LOVE to see some photos of your new 'do!!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ditto


----------



## mariacallas

I've been using this the past week...I would never, ever even think of using bar soap on my hair (I always thought it would dry it out to the high heavens, boy was I wrong..) but my dad gave me two of these, and I thought why not...





I use it BEFORE shampooing with my regular shampoo ...(i always shampoo twice) the difference is immense. My hair is super soft, straight, smooth, ..amazing.  Ive been using it everyday last week, than I skipped a day, just to see what would happen. Despite using conditioner, my hair was fluffier, drier, and arrrrrrgh ; God I love this shampoo bar. Its a bit expensive here though....


----------



## randycaver

i gave up on the no shampooing thing.. i find it far too relaxing, it's extremely habitual (i do it without thinking) and my hair is already super soft. also, if i don't blow dry it it looks wavy and ridiculous. 

sometimes i wish i was a boy, so i could shave my head.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Nothing stopping you from shaving your head just cos you're a girl  

It's one of my life goals to shave my head one day :D 
Just to see what it feels like. 
I'd do it for charity (in Australia we have an annual charity for leukaemia where you can either shave or dye your hair to raise funds).


----------



## chrissie

I'm trying to see if not using soap on my face will improve my complexion.  It's worth a shot, I'm down for using less soaps and the cheap factor


----------



## leila762

chrissie said:


> I'm trying to see if not using soap on my face will improve my complexion.  It's worth a shot, I'm down for using less soaps and the cheap factor




yeah, i think it will.  soap dries my skin out.  i use olay cleansing wipes and then a l'oreal microderabrasion kit once a week and that works a treat along with a good moisturiser.


----------



## LoveAlways

My cousin who has the most beautiful long black hair shaved her head one time-I  got so mad at her lol but she rocked it well. When it started growing back she dyed it red. She keeps it long again now though


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

n3ophy7e said:


> I'd do it for charity (in Australia we have an annual charity for leukaemia where you can either shave or dye your hair to raise funds).


In the US, it is called Locks of Love.  Donations are year round.  Donated virgin hair (no chemicals) hair is made into wigs and given (I think. I hope they don't have to pay) to chemo patients who have lost their hair.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Awww that is awesome!! 
 charities


----------



## n3ophy7e

*BUMP*  


Updates on the vinegar rinsing/no hair-washing at all??


----------



## LoveAlways

I started again a few weeks ago not washing my hair. Day three or four my boyfriend kissed me on the head and told my hair smelled bad   I'd rather have the intimacy with him then wait 2-3 weeks for my hair to get all that gunk out of it. So I just put more gunk in it


----------



## spork

I've been using vinegar instead of conditioner and it works better than the conditioner! LOVE it! Also, I just donated my cut hair to Locks of Love and encourage anyone else to do the same. I think you have to have at least 2 inches cut off to donate.


----------



## mariacallas

I used apple cider vinegar on my hair last Friday (ran out of the white vinegar) and until now, my hair is still fantastically soft and smooth. But damn, I didnt realize how much STRONGER the smell would be...I thought it would be confined to my room and bathroom, but my housemates were able to smell it through the entire house ! (of course, some of them complained, they hate vinegar smell  As for myself, Im quite used to it lol...)  When I used white vinegar it never stunk up the place as bad. Ive since shampooed twice since then, and I can still smell traces of that sour smell on my hair. Kinda gross but worth it


----------



## spork

When it comes to shampoo, less is more


----------



## joannie_mhm

n3ophy7e said:


> Yeah it was fine actually!! My skin was actually a little _dry_ after only washing with water.....go figure?!
> I'll try again this morning
> 
> I'm not sure if this product is just in Australasia but anyone who is up for trying a new lip treatment, TRY THIS!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just divine
> And it can be used for dry skin, small cuts and grazes, insect bites etc.
> SO GOOD!!



nooooo neo - Paw Paw is actually bad for your lips! Read more here.


----------



## mariacallas

Says one person who writes a beauty column. If I listened to everything I read telling me that I shouldnt use this or that blablabla, I'd go out of my mind.  BUT...you may be on to something. I myself use non petroleum based lip products...I find coconut oil based and beeswax based products moisturize my lips the best.


----------



## n3ophy7e

joannie_mhm said:


> nooooo neo - Paw Paw is actually bad for your lips! Read more here.



Interesting joannie, thanks for the link! 
Weird though, my lips certainly aren't dried-out from using it. In fact, I have to apply the ointment way less frequently than when I was using Blistex...


----------



## mariacallas

^Guess it works for you then hun :D If it does, no need to change ...


----------



## up all night

There's been a lot said about the good/bad benefits of Lucas' Paw Paw Ointment. I stopped using it because I trust joannie (and my flatmate's) advice when it comes to this sort of thing, however, I have to say that over New Years when my lips got extremely wind and sun burnt to the point of blistering, it was the ONLY thing that provided any relief at all. I highly recommend it if your lips are actually damaged.


----------



## Dtergent

spork said:


> I've been using vinegar instead of conditioner and it works better than the conditioner! LOVE it!



You can use lemon juice as well..


----------



## Dtergent

mariacallas said:


> Says one person who writes a beauty column. If I listened to everything I read telling me that I shouldnt use this or that blablabla, I'd go out of my mind.  BUT...you may be on to something. I myself use non petroleum based lip products...I find coconut oil based and beeswax based products moisturize my lips the best.



I use jojoba oil, plain. But recently I felt the pull of a pre-made lip gloss in a tube by Alba Bontanica (Terragloss). It's just been so long since I got one. It uses non-petroleum stuff and mineral tint, with a good vanilla flavor. My boyfriend still makes fun of me when I use it ("not like me"), but I love it. Reminds me of my Lipsmackers/glitter mascara days.


----------



## fizzle

Dtergent said:


> You can use lemon juice as well..



That seems like it would be really drying to hair, have you tried it with success?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Here is where I start talking about LUSH again.  

They've been making amazing solid shampoo and conditioner for *years*.  I've linked to the Australian site, but there's also the US LUSH.
All of their products are cruelty free and derived from natural products wherever possible and I can personally vouch for the quality of their products.  

I have used Ultimate Shine as a shampoo [full of violet leaf, ylang ylang and elemi essential oils], Jungle as a conditioner [with bananas, figs and cocoa butter to soften your hair; kumquats and passionfruit to make it shine; Avocados for vitamins; oil and protein to protect] and Hsuan Wen Hua as a leave-in-conditioner [with more avocado, vinegar and watercress] on and off for years.

I tend to alternate between LUSH and other brands of haircare as I've found as the seasons change, so do the needs of my hair.  My hair-dressers have all agreed that it's a good idea to swap brands every once in a while to give your hair what it's craving.  Dry hair can sometimes start to feel oily, and vice versa.

Exerpt from the website:


> We believe in making effective products out of fresh fruit and vegetables,
> the finest essential oils and safe synthetics,
> without animal ingredients,
> and in writing the quantitative ingredient list in English as well as Latin on the outside.
> 
> We also believe in buying only from companies that test for safety
> without the involvement of animals
> and in testing our products on humans.
> 
> We believe in making our own fresh products by hand,
> printing our own labels and making our own fragrances.
> 
> We believe in long candlelit baths,
> massage, filling the house with perfume
> and in the right to make mistakes, lose everything and start again.
> 
> We believe that our products should be good value,
> that we should make a profit
> and that the customer is always right.


----------



## Dtergent

Mz_Thizzle said:


> That seems like it would be really drying to hair, have you tried it with success?



Yes. I mentioned earlier using a pounded plant to shampoo my hair, as was done here for centuries before shampoo. Usually you can leave lemon juice on your hair for about a minute and rinse it off, in place of conditioner. I reckon intuitively you would think vinegar dries the hair too :D


----------



## fizzle

Dtergent said:


> Yes. I mentioned earlier using a pounded plant to shampoo my hair, as was done here for centuries before shampoo. Usually you can leave lemon juice on your hair for about a minute and rinse it off, in place of conditioner. I reckon intuitively you would think vinegar dries the hair too :D



No because vinegar is a base, which is what soap is anyway, but I would imagine that the acidity of lemon juice is what would dry out your hair. 

Using pounded plants sounds like a good idea, thats pretty much what it sounds like the LUSH product that COTB described does. I might give that a try.


----------



## Dtergent

Vinegar is an acid I think!  

The vine we pound is called gugo, it gets a bit lathery when pounded. We throw in lemongrass stems for good fragrance and then put lemon in the rinsing water. Works well (if you have time). I'm sure there is some counterpart. Hibiscus flowers can be used also!


----------



## fizzle

My mistake! It appears you are right. I was thinking back to some middle school science projects and must have remembered wrong. Shows how much I learned  lol


----------



## ocean

Wait - how do you use the hibiscus flowers??? Do you make a tea first and then rinse with it??? This sounds like something I want to try.......

We are going to make our first attempt at making lip balm.......I had bought a lip balm base a while back (just beeswax ,Olive oil, and  Carnauba wax).....we just got the tubes and some other stuff to add in- I'm so excited All the lip balm talk had me getting even more excited.


----------



## Dtergent

^Ah, careful not to get it too hard with the beeswax! I gave up altogether but a friend makes some and has to do some remelting and whatnot. 

Just pound the flowers in water. You can use the leaves too, but the flowers have more soapy stuff. These should make a lather or slimy thing. 

(We used them to make bubbles when we were kids! Get a bendy stick (the middle of a coconut leaf usually) and form a ring and dip it into the water-flower mixture. Blow bubbles!) 

I forgot to say that before the vine thing I usually put coconut oil in my hair and lay out in the sun or do some garden work. The vine is a good cleaner-- it can dry your hair. I think it's probably a bit like soap nuts. The coconut oil + vine thing is perfect, plus some lemon.

It is the ultimate luxury for me to be able to do this for more than 4 days straight. I wish I had more time


----------



## ocean

^ How many flowers do I use???
I have Hibiscus flowers but they are dried and kind of small- 

And as for the lip balm-I'm more nervous about it being too runny!!!! ahahah I've been thinking that all evening- I am adding essential oils-vitamin E and almond oil to a base.......(which is the beeswax mix) - Do you know when you did it how much oil you put in? I am putting them into tubes so if they are too runny it will ruin all the tubes!!! I'm nervous. We are going to try it tomorrow I think.


----------



## Dtergent

I'm not sure about the dried flowers. We use only the fresh ones. I would suppose that it's not an oil component that makes lather/bubbles but something that dries out along with time. Dried leaves and flowers are not eligible. SOrry :D I think those are better to make into tea!

I think if you are using beeswax it is not so much worry. In my experience that gets pretty hard! I used cocoa butter too, but not enough. Don't worry though, just experiment. You can always re-melt it and add a bit more off something.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

does anyone know of any lightweight, overnight moisturizers?  i wash my face 2x a day, once in the morning and once at night.  i use a moisturizer with SPF 30 sunscreen during the day but it's too heavy to wear at night.  any help would be appreciated


----------



## n3ophy7e

I just use an Olay sensitive skin one at night, it's extremely light.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I use Oil of Olay night cream.  The $6.99 jar.


----------



## Dtergent

I use this:






Works really well in all weather.

When my skin is really dry in the States I use this:






You can't beat that one-- it smells so good!


----------



## vibr8tor

mariacallas said:


> I used apple cider vinegar on my hair last Friday (ran out of the white vinegar) and until now, my hair is still fantastically soft and smooth.




yeah, I don't like the red as much.   i read somewhere that it's better, but i'm not digging the results.  in fact, i'm switching back to the white tomorrow morning.

but i'm still shampoo and conditioner free!   and i'm getting highlights tomorrow, so I'm gonna ask the salon chic for her opinion on my hair condition 

update to be provided...


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Thanks to leecie, I've been using Rosehip oil for the last year or so.  It's _amazing_.  No matter what style of skin you have, it will do wonders - and it's so cheap and lasts forever!!

From the site it will:

 Improve the appearance of dull and tired skin
 Moisturise and soothe dry skin
 Skin dehydrated by overexposure to the elements
 Reduce the appearance of scars
 Sensitive infant skin
 Even out skin tone
 Dry and sensitive skin
 Balance oily skin
 Reduce the appearance of blemishes
 Reduce the appearance of stretch marks
 Smooth wrinkles and reduce the signs of ageing


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

What do you guys use when you're hair is super dried out?

I have light brown/dark blonde hair naturally but I always get highlights... my hair is so dried out now though from straightening it, curling it, and bleaching it I can't stand it. I have some deep conditioning products but I'm not really a fan and not seeing much difference. My friend suggested I use mayonaise on my hair (?) but besides being vegan I don't use any products that are tested on animals. Have any of you found some good products or remedies that help with conditioning/moisturizing?


----------



## ocean

Mia-
You might like Uncle Harry's Hair Condtioner.......


Its made will all natural ingredients......(ingredients list:hemp oil,apple cider vinegar,orange oil,lemon oil and water) 
I use it and love it.
I like alot of their stuff- they have a website-  www.uncleharrys.com

oh and weleda products are awesome dtergent
 I like the skin food .....


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

Ocean- thanks so much for that link! I haven't heard of them before and I'm always having problems finding products with all natural ingridents that aren't ridiculously pricey. I'm definitely going to order a few things from them... have you used any of their skin care products?


----------



## Dtergent

mrs_mia_wallace said:


> What do you guys use when you're hair is super dried out?



You'll be surprised how much a head massage can make a difference. Sometimes your scalp is dry and the oils can't get to your hair. Just rub your head with your palms for a few minutes when you have nothing to do. If you want you can put some oil on before showering. Brushing your hair after with a soft brush (the one with lots of bristles) helps too.

If you are used to just putting product on your hair when it's dried out, it's worth trying to  clear your scalp of dead skin and get the circulation going to produce oils for your hair.


----------



## ocean

No I haven't used their skin products-
But I  use their oils in making my own skin care products....and cleaning products- If you like all natural beauty products- have you made your own? Or your own cleaning products?? 
A REAALLLLY easy antibacterial spray is their 4 thieves oil in distilled water- put it in a spray bottle......also like 25 drops of lavender oil to 1 c distilled water is excellent.
The 4 thieves story is cool......


----------



## mariacallas

mrs_mia_wallace said:


> What do you guys use when you're hair is super dried out?
> 
> I have light brown/dark blonde hair naturally but I always get highlights... my hair is so dried out now though from straightening it, curling it, and bleaching it I can't stand it. I have some deep conditioning products but I'm not really a fan and not seeing much difference. My friend suggested I use mayonaise on my hair (?) but besides being vegan I don't use any products that are tested on animals. Have any of you found some good products or remedies that help with conditioning/moisturizing?



Mayonnaise has worked for me before. Smells a bit...but you know we have to make these sacrifices  But...I guess you cant use that. Why not try the vinegar rinse? It works wonders, as attested to in several posts in this thread. You can read back to get directions and tips. Also, coconut oil is fantastic for hair. You can use it as a hot oil treatment.


----------



## fizzle

mrs_mia_wallace said:


> What do you guys use when you're hair is super dried out?
> 
> I have light brown/dark blonde hair naturally but I always get highlights... my hair is so dried out now though from straightening it, curling it, and bleaching it I can't stand it. I have some deep conditioning products but I'm not really a fan and not seeing much difference. My friend suggested I use mayonaise on my hair (?) but besides being vegan I don't use any products that are tested on animals. Have any of you found some good products or remedies that help with conditioning/moisturizing?



In addition to what everyone else has said, you might be suprised at how soft your hair can be with its own natural oils. If you can go a couple of days without washing it, brush it often, like at least twice a day to help get the oils evenly throughout it, if you do that a couple of times it should help to balance back out the oils and make it not so dry.


----------



## fizzle

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:


> does anyone know of any lightweight, overnight moisturizers?  i wash my face 2x a day, once in the morning and once at night.  i use a moisturizer with SPF 30 sunscreen during the day but it's too heavy to wear at night.  any help would be appreciated



You can use any number of natural oils that will make skin really soft. I have safflower oil, it has a very light nutty scent to it, if you use just a tiny amount, like a drop for each cheek and 1-2 drops for your T-zone it keeps it really light and makes your skin very soft.


----------



## Dtergent

I've just put aloe vera in my hair (it is so long and one fat leaf is not enough) and leaving it in for a bit. The bark is in the mortar ready to pound with some water, and also a hibiscus flower. I wish I could pre-prepare the stuff and store it.


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

thanks for the advice guys  I'm going to try the coconut oil and some products from the site ocean posted as well as scalp massages because I don't see how that can backfire


----------



## joannie_mhm

mariacallas said:


> Says one person who writes a beauty column. If I listened to everything I read telling me that I shouldnt use this or that blablabla, I'd go out of my mind.  BUT...you may be on to something. I myself use non petroleum based lip products...I find coconut oil based and beeswax based products moisturize my lips the best.



True enough point... to put into context she's not just a random with a blog, but a beauty editor here in Aus, headed up Cosmo and Harpers beauty teams before moving to the awesome primped.com.au 

Coconut oil and beeswax are exactly what my favourite lip balm has in it, from moogoo.com.au (I think c0tb put me onto them, such good shit). To me it just feels so much better than petroleum based stuff, once I switched it was like a light went on.


~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ I use a Nivea Q10 night cream that is surprisingly lightweight. Also used to use my normal moisturiser with SPF in it and it just felt horrible. I then learnt that sunscreen apparently clogs your pores, which isn't what you want overnight when your skin is repairing itself.


----------



## mariacallas

^^Hehe sorry if I sounded harpish about that beauty column thing, I really didnt mean to 
Anyway I want to check out that lip balm from moogoo.com.au , Im sure (I hope !) I can find it somewhere here in my place (usually the local Beauty Bar has loads of products from Australia!)


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Moogoo is incredible stuff!  

I use their Soothing MSM cream for a body moisturiser which is made using full cream as a base with the addition 10% MSM [Organic Sulfur] and the removal of Milk Protein.  It's so divinely decadent, and it makes me smell like baby all over.  :D

Also re: the lip-balms, to me the milk one is so-so.  Kinda like chapstick.  The honey tingle however is [imho] best lip balm ever.  Heals minor cuts [great when wind-burnt, or if you're a biter and chewer of your lips], incredibly moisturising and the effect LASTS... it's incredible.  I now buy several at once to spread them around my life!

Also, I have some _wonderful_ news for those of you who live outside of Australia - MooGoo now offers international shipping!  Yeeeehaw!  From the site:


> *Other International: We send to most countries via airmail. This is more expensive, however the most reliable method. International mail is calculated during checkout. Click here if you would like more information about international freight charges.
> 
> At the completion of choosing your products, you can choose to pay by credit card, Paypal, or Direct Deposit using Internet banking.*



I would implore you guys to try their stuff, I don't rave about things willy-nilly.  I think I've converted a few Bluelighters to the awesomeness of MooGoo, actually.


----------



## chrissie

vibr8tor said:


> yeah, I don't like the red as much.   i read somewhere that it's better, but i'm not digging the results.  in fact, i'm switching back to the white tomorrow morning.
> 
> but i'm still shampoo and conditioner free!   and i'm getting highlights tomorrow, so I'm gonna ask the salon chic for her opinion on my hair condition
> 
> update to be provided...



i heard you're not supposed to blowdry your hair if you're using vinegar.  is this true?


----------



## mariacallas

OoooOOOh thank you COTB for that!  This looks soo delish




As a matter of fact, I think I'll get both Cowlick and Tingling Honey


----------



## vibr8tor

chrissie said:


> i heard you're not supposed to blowdry your hair if you're using vinegar.  is this true?



i have no idea.   i never  blowdry; in fact, i'm not even sure if the one in my house works.  haven't used it in years!


the salon lady today said that my hair looks very healthy.  other than the ends being a little dry, which is probably to be expected since i haven't had it cut since november, she said it was in great shape.


----------



## L O V E L I F E

mariacallas said:


> *
> Mayonnaise has worked for me before. *



Do you just DROWN your hair in that shit?

<Yes, I just posted in the Girly Thread simply to make that reference.>


----------



## poopie

picked up a couple of new things- none of which are natural!

joico's k-pak deep reconstructor. it is supposed to be THEE miracle repair treatment. we shall see (even though my hair is okay right, i plan on lightening by a couple of shades soon).

bumble and bumble's surf spray- this is really funny b/c i live a block form the ocean, but *shrug* we'll check it out. i actually wish wal-mart and what-not stilled carried john frieda's "ocean waves". it smelled so good!


----------



## randycaver

chrissie said:


> i heard you're not supposed to blowdry your hair if you're using vinegar.  is this true?



i did.. i did it once and i smelled like a pickle for 3 days.

im not sure if i'm imagining this but it seemed like my hair dried much faster than normal after the vinegar rinse.


----------



## Mariposa

mrs_mia_wallace said:


> What do you guys use when you're hair is super dried out?
> 
> I have light brown/dark blonde hair naturally but I always get highlights... my hair is so dried out now though from straightening it, curling it, and bleaching it I can't stand it. I have some deep conditioning products but I'm not really a fan and not seeing much difference. My friend suggested I use mayonaise on my hair (?) but besides being vegan I don't use any products that are tested on animals. Have any of you found some good products or remedies that help with conditioning/moisturizing?



The entire Pureology line is vegan and not tested on animals.  It is pricey.  It is sulfate free so it won't strip your color.

I just went from dishwater blonde to level 9 reddish-blonde.  It won't seem to lighten more than 2 levels anymore and I don't want to bring out the bleach.  9/10 for results, though.  Go Feria!


----------



## spork

arsey said:


> i did.. i did it once and i smelled like a pickle for 3 days.
> 
> im not sure if i'm imagining this but it seemed like my hair dried much faster than normal after the vinegar rinse.



When I told my mom about the vinegar, she actually warned me about it possibly drying out your hair. My grandma used it on my mom's hair when she was little, I think it's kind of cool that I'm using it on my hair now.  I haven't noticed it drying out my hair at all, but I guess it would depend on what kind of hair you have. 

I didn't notice a real strong smell either, are you maybe using too much? I put the vinegar in a spray bottle and just spritz a little on and then rub it into my hair. 



			
				poopie said:
			
		

> bumble and bumble's surf spray- this is really funny b/c i live a block form the ocean, but *shrug* we'll check it out. i actually wish wal-mart and what-not stilled carried john frieda's "ocean waves". it smelled so good!



I like the Bumble & Bumble, but not as much as I liked John Frieda. You can still find some on E-bay sometimes and it's still cheaper than the B&B.


----------



## Dtergent

I recently started shaving again after years of waxing. I hate the feeling of stubble... I decided yesterday that I am not shaving again ever and that waxing is worth the hassle, unless it is some kind of time emergency.


----------



## euphoria

Does anyone here use tanning lotion or do the mystic tan? I really want a light tan but I don't like to get sunburnt. It's actually still pretty cold where I live so I can't lay out or anything. During the summer I go outside but I don't like to lay out for extended periods of time either.

In my experience self tanning has been kind of fake looking... anyone have a good recommendation besides going to a tanning bed? I will never do that again haha..


----------



## spork

^Have you tried spray tanning? I never have myself but I've been curious about it.


----------



## euphoria

No I haven't myself. I'm wondering if that's the best method since you wouldn't be subjec to streaking, etc. Anyone tried that?


----------



## fizzle

Mystic tan actually works very well, I did that for prom, you just need to make sure to cover your hands and feet in lotion or something otherwise it gets in the creases. The people who worked at the place I went to were pretty good so they were able to get a good color for me, thats pretty important, make sure you talk to someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## euphoria

Cool thanks


----------



## fizzle

I forgot to mention, it doesnt last long, like 3 days I think is average, and its not cheap, so unless its for a special event or something, you may want to find something that either lasts longer or is cheaper.


----------



## jackie jones

I'll paint my nails or whatever as long as I get to chill with the girls. It is one of my techniques to make females more comfortable with me, sometime after letting them know that I'm straight.

/me breaks out his eyeliner and skin cream.


----------



## euphoria

thats hot... lol


and thanks Mariposa!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Spray tans and self tanning creams smell funny.  They should scent them with coconut oil.


----------



## poopie

about 4-5 years ago, i went super anti-sun. this takes a lot of self-control when you live on the beach, btw.

so, i was trying out different self-tanners. the results were great and super natural. no one suspected they were fake. here were my issues:

1. yucky smell- like chemicals gone super foul.
2. drying time...and then it would still come off on the inside of my clothes (it did wash out though).
3. when it did start to come off, it looked gross. it looked my neck had some weird disease.

it was good besides that though- cheaper that tanning bed and spray tans.


----------



## fizzle

^A friend of mine a few years ago went through a phase where she would avoid the sun at all costs. If there was any sun outside when we were just walking around, she'd cover her head with a sweater haha it was definetly more work then it seems. 

As for the tanners, at least for me, the smell seems to go away after just a shower


----------



## poopie

oh my! a sweater?

a lot of older ladies (especially older black ladies) love to carry around an umbrella down here in fl.


----------



## KiwiQflyer

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Spray tans and self tanning creams smell funny.  They should scent them with coconut oil.



There's a reason behind that smell.  Most fake tanners, especially the mystic tans, are filled with chemicals:

_Now you can go green when you're going bronze. One hundred percent organic spray tans will take top billing this year in luxe spas like the new Canyon Ranch in Miami and the Peninsula Hotel in New York City. "We use ingredients like sugarbeet juice, botanicals, and herbs, which darken skin for seven to 10 days," says Susie Hatton, the creator of Chocolate Sun Organic Sunless Tanning Treatment, the product used at both spas. Other so-called organic formulas darken with red chemical dyes and use potentially harmful parabens to preserve the color, but Hatton's tanners rely exclusively on natural sugar- and salt-based preservatives. Hatton plans to release an at-home misting product later this year.
_

Also, not sure which type of tan it was that my friend used, something along the lines of Mystic tan or some other sort of tanning salon spray tan...but it came on really strong and turned her a definite orange-y tan.  Beginning of the night?  Regular.  Throughout the night of cocktails, she just kept getting more and more tan...quite noticeable to everyone around. 8)


----------



## poopie

kiwi- that's kinda funny. becoming more and more like george hamilton as the night progresses. hee hee.


----------



## DarthMom

firefighter said:


> Does anyone here use tanning lotion or do the mystic tan? I really want a light tan but I don't like to get sunburnt. It's actually still pretty cold where I live so I can't lay out or anything. During the summer I go outside but I don't like to lay out for extended periods of time either.
> 
> In my experience self tanning has been kind of fake looking... anyone have a good recommendation besides going to a tanning bed? I will never do that again haha..


i have used multiple at home spray/rub on tans, none have been do overs simply because of the smell and the inability to get the creams/sprays on properly. basically, could be done, but a pain in the ass. 

i didn't try mystic tan, because i heard a lot of horror stories, since it is not done by hand, it doesn't go on evenly. 

but i did go to a salon and do an airbrushed tan and it was FABULOUS. the color was perfect, looked very real. it was a dark tan. they lighten and darken naturally, and it looked incredible. i was really surprised. only caveat however is that it is good for only a few days, and when it flakes off it looks pretty bad. no matter how much you moisturize, you are losing flakes of skin, and the tan looks blotchy.

so in summary, an airbrushed tan is the way to go for an event or a night or two of a hot tan. 

i will still stick with the tanning beds and real sun though, when i can.


----------



## randycaver

i've never had a problem doing mystic tan. i still consider myself an amateur and i've never had problems with it. as long as you follow the instructions and don't breathe during, it's easy and much healthier than tanning. cheaper, too.

when it went away, it was gradual.


----------



## chrissie

i wonder about how healthy the fake tanners are though... you are covering your skin with chemicals.  

when i played around with self-tanners i really liked the loreal sublime glow lotion.  you need to put it on every day and it will slowly build up.  the smell wasn't too bad in my opinion.  don't get the jergens version, it smells gross.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have about 3 bottles of Jergens sitting in the linen closet.  There must have been a sale.  Won't use them.  I don't slather mosturizer on my body daily.  Using tanning creams is an extra step I am not interested in.   I keep the skin tone I have and remember the good ole tanning days.  I should bring them into work.  We have a cast off table.


----------



## fizzle

So, I know you're supposed to change your shampoo and conditioner every so often to help avoid build-up, but does the same apply to skin cleansers? Or are you generally supposed to pick one and stick with it?


----------



## DarthMom

mz thizz, i don't go for high priced (though, that is subjective) nor trendy "organic" shit, i just find something that works. and i have found that changing it up works. 

every time i find my skin and hair to be pretty damn near perfect, it proverbially fucks up until i find something else, no matter how simple a difference. so, i do agree with this colloquially. 

i have a thick curly head of beatuiful thick hair that i hate but hairdressers love. i have colored and straightened and blowdried it religiously, so i am doing something right. though i lean towards "genes" i still try to baby it. 

i envy Dtergent and her ability to find the time and resources to go with the au natural route so often. i wish i could. 

but i think you should try if you could. while switching it up is a nice plus, finding an organic source that you find takes care of your issues (i.e. redness, acne, etc) is the real win.


----------



## Khadijah

azgaza said:


> If you grow your hair long: DO NOT BLOWDRY. It boils the moist in your hair, which can cause hairbreak, which will make your hair uglier in the long run.




No. Blowdrying does not "boil the moisture in your hair.'' Where on earth did you get this idea? Do you know  anything about the structure of hair?



			
				n3ophyte said:
			
		

> Okay girlies, I need your help.
> 
> My skin is terrible at the moment, I'm pretty sure it's hormonal-related. But my face is covered in subcutaneous blemishes and it looks and feels awful. My skin is pretty oily due to the climate (it's finally starting to cool down a bit here though) so does anyone have any good products to control the oiliness?
> 
> I'm currently using Dove soap, followed by a toner, then Nivea moisturiser. I scrub using a Clearasil facial scrub but I suspect I was doing this too often? So I've cut back on that...
> 
> Help meeee!!



Soap is fucking horrible to put on your face.  worst idea ever. please  do not do that. its so unhealthy and makes your skin bad. Boil water on your stove. Let it start steamin up real good. Take a tall chair or stool and sit with your face over the steam for at least 10 minutes. make sure u feel ur pores open. if 10 aint long enough  go 15. afterwards you can extract comodones (clogs in your pores ,whiteheads) by gently pressing them out. it will look like white worms coming out of your pores.  its disgusting but you realize how clean u feel after. I did facials for a while and took a full training course of shit like that. If you want to exfoliate you can rub baking soda on your face and rinse with water. dont  exfoliate no more than once or twice  a week and watever you do  stop the soap on your face. this all should help hope  it does.


----------



## fizzle

Wow that is great info. Thanks for all the tips, lacey!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Thanks so much lacey, that helps a lot! 

I have since stopped the soap (I thought it was okay cos it was a sensitive skin type soap, not just any old dirty soap haha, but I've stopped using it anyway). 
I'm washing JUST with water now, and the occasional scrub (once a month??). And my skin is fucking AWFUL!!!! It's so bad I started to think I was pregnant?! I have been pregnant once before and my skin was exactly this bad. I tested last night and I'm not...but I'm still not convinced...but that's a whole other story  

I'm definitely going to try the steam idea, thanks again!


----------



## euphoria

I've done that boiling water with the towel over your head thing before. It actually did help. I get really bad acne sometimes (shit i have it right now actually) and the only way to get rid of it is this way.


----------



## fizzle

One of my friends from high school just got engaged! I get to be a bridesmaid! I've attended weddings before, but this will be my first time being in one, I'm so excited! 

I'm also very excited for her, too


----------



## n3ophy7e

Whoohoooo!! Congrats to her (and you )!!

When is the wedding? How exciting! We want to hear all the details as they come okay?


----------



## fizzle

Of course! The wedding is going to be at least a year away, maybe two, depending on how planning goes. He just proposed to her like 3 days ago. I told her the minute I get back into town we'll go look at wedding dresses. Shes very excited.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I'm excited for you both too! Having just been through my sister's wedding (as a bridesmaid of course) I can tell you you're in for a wonderful adventure! :D


----------



## fizzle

Thanks n3o! And now with that info, you may end up with some PMs one of these days from me asking for advice... if thats ok of course. Hopefully she wont turn into a bridezilla but I dont expect she will


----------



## n3ophy7e

Awesome hun! PM me anytime, I'd be very happy to help


----------



## randycaver

best bras i've come across in my whole life - betsey johnson

best sites i've come across lately for fashion - hautelook.com and ideeli. ideeli is invite only but basically they have 24-36 hour sales on designers and the discount can be pretty significant. it has everything from well known designers (bcbg) to jewelers (scott kay) to home goods (can't think of any at the moment) to vera wang and rebecca minkoff. so if you care about fashion and like bargains i highly recommend both. there are others but i haven't gotten anything from them yet. they're not for the instant gratification type though b/c they take up to 14 days to be shipped. for me it's been rough waiting but the discounts are soooooooooo worth it.


----------



## fizzle

How do you get an invite??


----------



## randycaver

i can send you one


----------



## fizzle

Thanks! :D


----------



## AmorRoark

Mz or rc, can I get an invite whenever one's available? Thanks. Oh, and, thanks for the hautelook tip. I'm already addicted! :D


----------



## fizzle

Oh! I'd love to send you an invite! :D If arsey doesnt mind of course, I dont want to steal her invite powers and rewards


----------



## KiwiQflyer

chrissie said:


> i wonder about how healthy the fake tanners are though... you are covering your skin with chemicals.
> 
> when i played around with self-tanners i really liked the loreal sublime glow lotion.  you need to put it on every day and it will slowly build up.  the smell wasn't too bad in my opinion.  don't get the jergens version, it smells gross.




I tried some of those lotions with tanner in them as well.  I was pleased with the fact that it gradually builds up...but living in FL I sweat a looot in the summer time.  The lotion just melted off my legs when I started on a bike ride.  It felt grosser than gross...

It also discolored one of my pink bras....made it look dirty and icky.


----------



## Mariposa

I've been looking for a cheaper alternative to my beloved Jasmine Oil and tried a new serum that had a FREE coupon... Organix Coconut Serum.  I do not like that it contains cyclomethicone, but what can you do - it's effective at taming frizz.

I have now tried it drying my hair naturally and blowdrying it straight.  It beats Jasmine Oil, Frizz Ease, Garnier Fructis, and EVERYTHING else I have tried by a mile - especially combined with my beloved ion dryer.

9.5/10, half a point off for the first 2 ingredients (possibly toxic, but what isn't).


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

so I need your help ladies 

I stepped on my precious Chi straightener a couple days ago and it's semi-broken  I broke the plastic piece on the back of the plates in half, so one of the plates is no longer attached (and the back piece is split in two). However, the other half the straightener is fine, and the plate on the broken side is still in tact, and both sides turn on and heat up. Is there a way to salvage the straightener? I really don't want/have the cash to throw down for another $150+ straightener but I'm too spoiled from using expensive straighteners to go back, and my hair is too damaged/fine to use anything but


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Let me ask my hubby when he gets home.  He is handy and a stylist.


----------



## chrissie

So I tried that natural crystal deodorant and it just didn't work.  A few hours I was fine but after that, I was sweating and I stunk.  Sweat I can deal with but I had to wipe down my pits in the bathroom at work because I was stinky!  Does it need to be reapplied every few hours?  The packaging says 24 hours but it was far from that.

So back to Toms of Maine lemongrass... smells so good


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Let me ask my hubby when he gets home.  He is handy and a stylist.



thanks hun!


----------



## n3ophy7e

mrs_mia_wallace said:


> so I need your help ladies
> 
> I stepped on my precious Chi straightener a couple days ago and it's semi-broken  I broke the plastic piece on the back of the plates in half, so one of the plates is no longer attached (and the back piece is split in two). However, the other half the straightener is fine, and the plate on the broken side is still in tact, and both sides turn on and heat up. Is there a way to salvage the straightener? I really don't want/have the cash to throw down for another $150+ straightener but I'm too spoiled from using expensive straighteners to go back, and my hair is too damaged/fine to use anything but



My straightener's element stopped working  a couple of years ago and my boyfriend's workmate (he's an electrician, and his mate specialised/has a keen interest in fixing all sorts of apppliances and gadgets) offered to open it up and see if he could fix it, as kind of a little project. Once he had successfully replaced the broken element he only charged me $20 + the amount the new element cost!

Anyway, would it be possible for you to find a handyman/appliance guy who would give it a go at fixing it for a small fee?? Perhaps someone like that might be listed on craigslist or something?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Where the plastic part is broken, he suggests going on ebay to replace the Chi.  
Did you fill out and send off the warranty card?  If not, contact them anyway to see what they can do for you.


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

Well I played with it a bit and I got one of the parts to snap back on, so now it's only the back piece that's broken (like perfectly in half). If I could just get it to stick back on then the straightener would be fine, but if I use like superglue/cement type thing will the heat from the plates just melt it? 

n3ophy7e- I'm trying to think of where to even take it though, since the electric part of it is fine (it heats up perfectly, its just half of the back piece has broken off). I don't know where you take like broken applicances that need to be glued back together... haha.

Perpetual Indulgence- to just buy a new straightener or try and buy a new piece? I don't think I have the warranty anymore, the straighteners a couple years old.


----------



## n3ophy7e

mrs_mia_wallace said:


> n3ophy7e- I'm trying to think of where to even take it though, since the electric part of it is fine (it heats up perfectly, its just half of the back piece has broken off). I don't know where you take like broken applicances that need to be glued back together... haha.



Hmmmm...I reckon you should maybe give a go at gluing it back together? Depending on what part is broken of course...
It depends on what glue you use as to whether or not the heat is going to melt it.


----------



## fizzle

I bet you could find some kind of glue (maybe at a hardware store?) that can take that kind of heat.


----------



## ellua

yep, look into the Loctite brand, the office i work in sells their industrial line to  manufacturers and they have all different kinds of glue, i know they have something that can take heat like that...


----------



## ocean

I've been doing the baking soda instead of shampoo alot lately and its working out quite nicely........

BUT I was in the shower the other day and I thought  (with my head soaking in the baking soda )
"WOW! I bet if I put vinegar on too it'd be even better!!!" hahaha I pick up the vinegar and then I remembered when I was little doing the whole volcano experience with baking soda and vinegar and thought- um......this might not work out so well. :D 
I can't believe I would have been so spacey- but I'm glad I remembered in time hahaha


----------



## mariacallas

I have this wonderful virgin coconut and lemongrass oil that is locally made. I decanted some into a small bottle and keep it with me in the shower. I mix a very little bit with my shampoo, put some on my whole body and feet after rinsing the soap, etc.  (very little) ...My skin and hair is so incredibly soft and smooth, and Ive gotten a couple  more compliments on my skin very recently which is great.  When people ask me what I use I just say "coconut oil!!!" 

I even mix a bit of the VCO with my normal face moisturizer (very light, as I am oily) and my body lotion (which is already VCO based to begin with..but I have lots of others that I rotate) before sleeping and I wake up super soft and absolutely not greasy at all. I swear even my facial skin has improved, my mom asked me what sort of expensive cream I'd been using and she wouldnt believe it when I just said VCO 

VCO i love you sooooooooooooooooo. I cannot and will not ever use mineral oil based ANYTHING on my skin ever again.  Its complements my barebones skin care ritual (basically just soap, astringent usually) perfectly.


----------



## n3ophy7e

ocean said:


> I've been doing the baking soda instead of shampoo alot lately and its working out quite nicely........
> 
> BUT I was in the shower the other day and I thought  (with my head soaking in the baking soda )
> "WOW! I bet if I put vinegar on too it'd be even better!!!" hahaha I pick up the vinegar and then I remembered when I was little doing the whole volcano experience with baking soda and vinegar and thought- um......this might not work out so well. :D
> I can't believe I would have been so spacey- but I'm glad I remembered in time hahaha



I just had a very funny visual of how that situation could have panned out  

Glad you recalled your high school chemistry!! :D


----------



## ocean

yeah 
hahaha 
i moved the vinegar to a cabinet so i'm not tempted again if i have another spacey moment


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

brazilian waxes

i normally shave since i like to be silky smooth and since i've been doing it for so long i can do it pretty quickly and effectively but my hair grows back so fast and the stubble is uncomfortable for me and my guy during intercourse (we get rough ) so i'm gonna try waxing again.  the one and only time i got a brazilian was the most horribly painful experience (worse than childbirth...almost) and the stupid lady didn't even get all the hair AND i was left with these white bumps all over the area.  my conclusion:  she sucked and didn't properly wax me, hence i will not be returning to that salon.  

my question is, how do i choose a place that will do the procedure PROPERLY so i don't walk away with my labia on fire?  i want to be silky smooth and i want it to stay that way for longer than a day but i don't want to put myself through excruciating pain in order to do so.  

razor burn sucks and i'm too broke to afford electrolysis.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Try some local websites for recommendations, or put the word out to your friends.  The only way you'll know you're going to a decent waxer is from personal accounts.


----------



## spork

ocean said:


> yeah
> hahaha
> i moved the vinegar to a cabinet so i'm not tempted again if i have another spacey moment



If you washed out the baking soda thoroughly and then used the vinegar you should get nice results.


----------



## Pillthrill

Ok, I know this is kinda a strange out of place post but I thought this was as good of a thread as any. I have found that if I use my apricot scrub when I'm high on opiates, my skin is a lot softer. Perhaps because you feel you can do it longer without it hurting as much as its pretty abrasive but you don't end up doing it so long that it makes your skin raw. So I guess if you are high anyway it might be a good perk.


----------



## ||Monolithium025||

Evolution left French ticklers for reasons beyond the strip.
Although if duty calls, GoNads do the Devo in America.


----------



## ocean

spork said:


> If you washed out the baking soda thoroughly and then used the vinegar you should get nice results.



Have you tried it?
I'm a bit scared


I am having a bangs dilemma ........
I recently cut bangs for the first time since I was like 6......  
They have now taken on a life of their own and behave as the like....
I need bang control without gel or gunk that will show! 
I blow dry them, I've tried curling them......
I can get them to be normal for a bit but then they go crazy....
Any suggestions?


----------



## scubagirl200

hey! does anyone know where to find nice yet cheap wigs i can try on before buying? (as opposed to buying online) i want to be outrageous for a party and want a crazy colored wig. don't ask, it would make me happy. any suggestions? my sis said costume castle but meh...iono

thanks!


----------



## Khadijah

just go to the hair store, they got all kind of tracks and weaves there and u can get yaki instead of remy hair and its cheap as fuck and they got lots of diff. kinds of colors, idk where u live at but in any city there is plenty of stores like this, theres like 5 diff ones i can think of in the area where i would go shoppin at , so i am sure its the same by u, idk if that is eactly wat ur lookin for cuz there def aint gonna be no rainbow brite shit up in there, but if u want purple, red, gold, blueish purple, etc u can find it.....also u can just get a plain blonde wig thats yaki and not synthetic hair and then u can dye it any bright color u want with the diff. dyes available.


----------



## scubagirl200

ty, i dont know of any stores like that off the top of my head, but i'm sure i can find em. and haha rainbow brite =P


----------



## spork

ocean said:


> Have you tried it?
> I'm a bit scared



I haven't tried it yet myself, but I have read of some people getting nice results with it.


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

ocean said:


> Have you tried it?
> I'm a bit scared
> 
> 
> I am having a bangs dilemma ........
> I recently cut bangs for the first time since I was like 6......
> They have now taken on a life of their own and behave as the like....
> I need bang control without gel or gunk that will show!
> I blow dry them, I've tried curling them......
> I can get them to be normal for a bit but then they go crazy....
> Any suggestions?



If your fringe is long enough, I strongly suggest every time you wash it to blow dry it with a round brush, then* hairspray *it to sit how you want it to. Hairspray ime, is the best product to hold it in place, without the ugly affect that gel or waxes leave.  After a while, your hair adjusts into that position, and it will sit how you want it to if you tame it for a while.


----------



## Khadijah

scubagirl200 said:


> ty, i dont know of any stores like that off the top of my head, but i'm sure i can find em. and haha rainbow brite =P



ok now that i seen your location thats why lol, your prolly gonna have to hit up the hood wherever that is at in orange county. IDK if they GOT a hood in orange county lol. Might have ta take ya ass out to compton  My point is u dont find stores like this in cities where the majority of the population that rests they head there is white. whitegirls get extensions sometimes, but to find a store that got weaves n tracks u gotta go to a place where there is peoplee who want to buy weaves n tracks. u feel me. anyways, good luck


----------



## chrissie

Or you could check out your local drug store for some hip hop hair weave


----------



## Blondie

firefighter said:


> Does anyone here use tanning lotion or do the mystic tan? I really want a light tan but I don't like to get sunburnt. It's actually still pretty cold where I live so I can't lay out or anything. During the summer I go outside but I don't like to lay out for extended periods of time either.
> 
> In my experience self tanning has been kind of fake looking... anyone have a good recommendation besides going to a tanning bed? I will never do that again haha..



airbrush tanning is good, 'cause they'll do the color according to how you want it


----------



## Blondie

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:


> does anyone know of any lightweight, overnight moisturizers?  i wash my face 2x a day, once in the morning and once at night.  i use a moisturizer with SPF 30 sunscreen during the day but it's too heavy to wear at night.  any help would be appreciated



You should find a Clinique boutique/counter and ask 'em to recommend something, they have really fab products that are made for your specific skin type


----------



## Khadijah

chrissie said:


> Or you could check out your local drug store for some hip hop hair weave



yo there aint no way that is human if it is that cheap lol. Mega lulz at that pic tho chrissie :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

ocean said:


> I am having a bangs dilemma ........
> I recently cut bangs for the first time since I was like 6......
> They have now taken on a life of their own and behave as the like....
> I need bang control without gel or gunk that will show!
> I blow dry them, I've tried curling them......
> I can get them to be normal for a bit but then they go crazy....
> Any suggestions?



If all else fails, do what I did when I cut mine too short: pin/clip them back until they grow out a bit. Then they'll be more manageable once they have a bit of length to them.


----------



## spork

I always make sure to comb my bangs AS SOON as I get out of the shower and haven't really had many problems with them going astray if I do that.


----------



## mariacallas

Speaking of lip balms, I cant believe I've never ever tried any of Lush's lip balms before (I'd only get their soaps, bathbombs, body butters, etc.)  
The wonderful tribalgirl  just sent me my very first Lipsqueak lip balm and I am SOOOO in love. OMG. Cant stop putting it on! And my lips are sooo soft and luscious and smelling like apple pie made in heaven. 

I'll be sure to check out the other Lush lip balm offings for sure! Now this one will go everywhere with me


----------



## Mariposa

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:


> my question is, how do i choose a place that will do the procedure PROPERLY so i don't walk away with my labia on fire?  i want to be silky smooth and i want it to stay that way for longer than a day but i don't want to put myself through excruciating pain in order to do so.



Yelp.com (no pun intended - it's the name of the site ) can give you recommendations by zipcode.  Also let me know if you'll be in the Bay Area and I'll refer you to my waxer - she is fast, professional, and the results are excellent.  I need to find a way to get regular waxes back into my budget.  

MC/any of you VCO fans - what vendor would you recommend for someone in the US who'd like to try a bottle for hair moisture and oil pulling purposes?  I see VCO at health food stores, etc. but all that shit is way overpriced here.


----------



## n3ophy7e

mariacallas said:


> Speaking of lip balms, I cant believe I've never ever tried any of Lush's lip balms before (I'd only get their soaps, bathbombs, body butters, etc.)
> The wonderful tribalgirl  just sent me my very first Lipsqueak lip balm and I am SOOOO in love. OMG. Cant stop putting it on! And my lips are sooo soft and luscious and smelling like apple pie made in heaven.
> 
> I'll be sure to check out the other Lush lip balm offings for sure! Now this one will go everywhere with me



Oooooh yum!! I'm going to get one next time I'm near a Lush store!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Ohhhh hooray!  Someone else is a LUSH convert!  

I've been using their products for years, and I'm a hard-core addict.  I even order special limited release 'retro' products from the UK and US, my addiction is so bad.  I have a massive tub at home with all of my products including bath-bombs, bubble bars, shower gels, solid shampoo pucks, moisturiser, lip-balms etc - the list goes on!

I'm so sad I don't have access to a bath at our house, but I always bring along a few bath goodies when I go to a hotel or travel.  

My favourite LUSH item at the moment is Yummy Yummy Yummy - it smells like _real strawberries_ and keeps our skin scented for hours and hours.  I'm going to replenish my supply this afternoon.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Mariposa said:


> I need to find a way to get regular waxes back into my budget.


^I was freaking out over possibly cutting out waxes from my budget too, until my waxer told me she offered her services from home for a hugely reduced rate.  Maybe you could [subtley] ask your therapist the same, or ask around for home-based services?


----------



## tribal girl

Never tried their YYY shampoo. I'll have a whiff next time I pop in though, that is if one of the sales girls doesn't bombard me with it first. I'm currently using their 
*Daddyo* shampoo. It smells of heavenly violets. Mmmm. 

Also, their cleansers are very good. I've been using their *Angels On Bare Skin*, and their *Fresh Farmacy* for troublesome skin. Both excellent.


----------



## mariacallas

Mariposa said:


> Yelp.com (no pun intended - it's the name of the site ) can give you recommendations by zipcode.  Also let me know if you'll be in the Bay Area and I'll refer you to my waxer - she is fast, professional, and the results are excellent.  I need to find a way to get regular waxes back into my budget.
> 
> MC/any of you VCO fans - what vendor would you recommend for someone in the US who'd like to try a bottle for hair moisture and oil pulling purposes?  I see VCO at health food stores, etc. but all that shit is way overpriced here.



Oilpulling  I cant even begin to tell you how much it has benefited me, but thats for another thread altogether. I'm not really sure Ms Posa about what kind of oil you can get in the States....(Im not surprised its so overpriced there, how  much exactly if I may ask? ) if you like, I can send you a bottle


----------



## Blondie

^ please tell me how it's benefited you! I'm really interesting in trying this ^.^


----------



## mariacallas

^I can only speak for myself (lots of skeptics there, and this is why I dont really like talking about it much here on BL ) but it has made my teeth two shades lighter (stains from cigarettes and coffee have become noticeably lighter!), even my dentist has commented on my teeth and asked what I had been doing ;  very VERY good sleep ; really clear skin  (got compliments on it more than usual the past week) ...and my appetite has reduced (even before my period I am usually RAVENOUS but I find that now, I cannot even finish my usual portions, and I get satiated much faster. 

I've only been doing it for three weeks and I use VCO. 

Lots of resources on the web, but this one is 
particularly concise and helpful.
http://www.guideforselfhealing.com/2007/06/05/how-to-do-oil-pulling/


----------



## Blondie

oh wow that sounds great! thanks for sharing! ^.^

I just read the website you linked to and the poster wrote that she brushes her teeth with olive oil soap after doing the rinse, do you do that as well? Do you think you could tell me your step by step regimen? and what kind of VCO you use (extra virgin, regular virgin, etc)?

You can PM it to me if you'd prefer


----------



## mariacallas

^I shall PM you! :D


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

For those of you who gave me advice on the straightener-- I saw my hairdresser yesterday (thank god!! no more roots) and showed it to him. He said super glue would be able to withstand the heat and while I was under the dryer superglued it back for me ( him). He told me though that he doesn't know if it'll stay together with the pressure applied to it..

My hair was pretty straight from still getting it dont so I haven't give it a try... hoping it works 

*ocean* i mentioned to my mum uncle harry's (site you linked me) had detergent... i went on and can't find it and she keeps hounding me about it. am i dellusional or did they have detergent on there before??


----------



## ocean

^mia- I Don't remember ever seeing a laundry soap from uncle harry's- 
I use Seventh Generation  unscented and put essential oils in it- 
Have you ever tried any of the Zum products? I love their stuff and they have a laundry soap.......(which i have not tried but imagine would be divine if you can afford to pay 23 dollars for laundry soap)     http://www.indigowild.com/


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

got my 2nd brazilian yesterday and it was 1,000x better than the first.  the girl was so nice, very thorough and she talked to me the entire time which made the entire experience a lot more comfortable.  i normally shave most of my body (arms, legs, underarms, etc) so she suggested that i grow my arm hair out for ~ 10 days and come back for a wax.  i'm not sure if i'll be able to resist shaving for that long (hair is disgusting) but i'm gonna try.  she gave me a huge discount too


----------



## ocean

^I have wanted to do this but I am scared.....
 a) that it will hurt
 b) that it will be embarassing
 c) that it will be ridiculously expensive
 and d) that I will become addicted to it
I too shave my whole body and the thought if 10 days without shaving sounds like a bad idea.....
What do you use normally for shaving? I found this stuff called kitty kreme and it works wonderfully and combined with my scrub and oils and lotions my skin was unbelivably soft- but now it doesn't seem to be working as well..........What would you suggest?


----------



## Mariposa

mariacallas said:


> Oilpulling  I cant even begin to tell you how much it has benefited me, but thats for another thread altogether. I'm not really sure Ms Posa about what kind of oil you can get in the States....(Im not surprised its so overpriced there, how  much exactly if I may ask? ) if you like, I can send you a bottle



This we should!      I go by a massive Lush store quite often, it's right across from the Sephora flagship 

The VCO I've seen is around US $10 at health food stores/Whole Foods, etc.  Being green is big business in BERKELEY  *yawn* - if there were not so many health food outlets I'd open my own.  The yippies pay the big bucks for their wares - it's nothing short of outrageous.  At many supermarkets even generics aren't carried.  

COTB - every fifth wax is free.  My aesthetician is independent and charges $55.  I think I can make $55 worth of budget cuts now that summer is basically here - and I found a jewel of a woman who runs an absolutely *slick* business cutting hair for $25 including blowdry/flat iron!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:


> got my 2nd brazilian yesterday and it was 1,000x better than the first.


YEA!  Welcome!
My gal charges $50 and my brow wax is free.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

ocean said:


> ^I have wanted to do this but I am scared.....
> a) that it will hurt
> b) that it will be embarassing
> c) that it will be ridiculously expensive
> and d) that I will become addicted to it
> I too shave my whole body and the thought if 10 days without shaving sounds like a bad idea.....
> What do you use normally for shaving? I found this stuff called kitty kreme and it works wonderfully and combined with my scrub and oils and lotions my skin was unbelivably soft- but now it doesn't seem to be working as well..........What would you suggest?



i shave every 2 days 

i use men's razors which kinda helps keep it smoother for longer and it gets the hair a little better but they are way more expensive than female razors which is why i'm finally converting to waxing.  i, too, am freaking out about not shaving for 10 days but i'm hoping that patience will pay off.  you really have to be patient and not shave after the wax, too.  i found a few strays last night (inside the labia since the wax was super hot and she didn't wanna hurt me) and i was soooo tempted to just shave them off but i tweezed them instead (yes, it hurt).  3-4 more waxes to go and i'll start noticing a difference in the thickness/coarseness of the hair (according to my gal).  she did a really good job, i'm kinda excited to go back now, i can't wait to be somewhat hairless in the coming months.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Hoorah, well done Gen E on being so brave!  I'm glad it worked out in the end.
Re: the stray hairs, I generally find a few I have to tweeze afterwards.  In my experience, it's not possible to get _all_ of them with wax - unless you're blessed [cursed?] with extremely neat hair that stops in one spot of course.  

I don't know if I could wax my underarms or legs.. I shave twice a day [yes, I'm OCD about it] and I can't stand the thought of going to _bed_ with hairy pitts and legs, let alone going *10 days*.  I think I might die.


----------



## AmorRoark

TWEEZE? Pubic hair? Man, I could never imagine. I care less about pubic hair appearance than others though. Shaving works just fine for me and my partner. You are one brave lady.


----------



## n3ophy7e

AmorRoark said:


> TWEEZE? Pubic hair? Man, I could never imagine.



It's not that bad actually!

Then again...I like pain... :D


----------



## Khadijah

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:


> 3-4 more waxes to go and i'll start noticing a difference in the thickness/coarseness of the hair (according to my gal).  she did a really good job, i'm kinda excited to go back now, i can't wait to be somewhat hairless in the coming months.
> 
> [/COLOR]




Your hair follicle  produces the hair. unless something is treating  the follicle, it  aint changing the structure of the hair growin  out of it. the hair may seem softer after bein waxed but thats  becuz when you shave, a blunt tip grows out, and when  you wax  it is the smooth tapered tip.  it  aint no different hair its exactly the same as the shit that was  there. the appearance, is enough results for them  to say shit like that when its just a myth  that  will keep u coming  back. unless it treats the follicle the hair aint gonna be no different,same  as how your nail matrix produces the cells thatmake the nails grow so as long as  the matrix is healthy your  nails eventually grow healthy. just a heads up.


----------



## AmorRoark

n3ophy7e said:


> It's not that bad actually!
> 
> Then again...I like pain... :D



I'll just take your word for it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

AmorRoark said:


> TWEEZE? Pubic hair?


After she waxes, she will get out the tweezers and pluck any strays.  UGH!  That hurts.  I keep thinking she is going to pull skin and not hair on my labia.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

lacey k said:


> Your hair follicle  produces the hair. unless something is treating  the follicle, it  aint changing the structure of the hair growin  out of it. the hair may seem softer after bein waxed but thats  becuz when you shave, a blunt tip grows out, and when  you wax  it is the smooth tapered tip.  it  aint no different hair its exactly the same as the shit that was  there. the appearance, is enough results for them  to say shit like that when its just a myth  that  will keep u coming  back. unless it treats the follicle the hair aint gonna be no different,same  as how your nail matrix produces the cells thatmake the nails grow so as long as  the matrix is healthy your  nails eventually grow healthy. just a heads up.



yea, i asked her the same question and she explained how/why shaving creates this course feeling while waxing will create a softer feeling to the hair.  i'm mostly just sick of having to shave every 1-2 days to keep the hair off my body, at least with waxing it stays smoother longer and the hair doesn't grow back as quickly (at least from what i'm noticing).


----------



## Mariposa

My waxer also tweezes a few of the strays, both bikini line and eyebrow.

I don't wax anywhere else.  I shave my legs with a Venus razor and Kiehl's shaving cream about every 2-3 days, and my underarms in the shower every other day with the same.  The only place I can truly not stand to have hair would be my underarms.

A tip for post-waxing: witch hazel!  Don't get any on the inner labia/genitalia, but around the area will be soothing and acts as an exfoliant so that ingrown hairs are less likely.

I really don't mind the pain of a Brazilian - it's kind of an adrenaline rush.    I am a little looney like that.


----------



## AmorRoark

Oh you LOON!!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Mariposa said:


> I really don't mind the pain of a Brazilian - it's kind of an adrenaline rush.    I am a little looney like that.



I know exaaactly what you mean! :D 
We crazy


----------



## mariacallas

Man if I can stand threading on my eyebrows and upper lips (and I even LIKE it) I guess the pain of a Brazillian will be right up my ally...what ya girls think?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Only one way to find out love!! :D


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

Brazillian is whole other level of pain  haha

But IMO it gets less painful overtime, same with eybrows/lips/underarms... now when I go get waxes I don't even really cringe. The girl I go told me overtime you become less sensitive and grow less hair if you go regularly.

However, my ass is broke so I haven't been getting any Brazillian or leg waxes, but whatever, there's nobody important to impress right now! haha


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I need some new, fabulous mascara as I can no longer afford Diorshow at AU$50+ a pop.. does anyone have any super suggestions?  Extra points if the brand is carried by Strawberrynet.


----------



## n3ophy7e

If you want to stoop as low as 1/3 of the price you've been paying, I would recommend Maybelline Full 'N' Soft mascara. I've been using it for years and have absolutely no complaints


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Ooh stop press!  Strawberrynet had Diorshow waterproof on special!  I picked it up for AU$36.96, including my discount as a repeat shopper [4%] + free registered post.  Whee!  :D

I'm sorted!


----------



## ocean

COTB- I'm not sure if you have this in Aus. but I wear Estee Lauder Lash XLEstee Lauder Lash XL- My mother sends it to me often- It is amazing! Its 21$




If I am out I use Maybelline Great Lash. Cheap and works good.


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

I use MAC Pro Long Lash. $12. I love it, no clumps and it makes your lashes super long and thick. They have a bunch of different kinds you can order off their website, all them same price (except might be 12.50, I think).

My mum uses Chanel and honestly I prefer to use my MAC even when I could easily slip into her bathroom and use her make up without her noticing . My bff (who is friend/works with a lot of make up artists) has always told me not to waste money on mascara. There's definitely a huge difference in quality between most products depending on if they're high end or low end, but mascara isn't one of them. He says half the professionals he's worked with use Maybelline.. and whenever I read magazines talking about what products to splurge on what to go cheap on, mascara is always in the latter.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^Oh that's interesting, thanks for the tips mia and ocean!  I'll keep this in mind next time I have to purchase.  I was looking at MAC's latest mascara when I originally wrote the post, but decided to go with tried and true in the end.   

Next time gadgets!


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Ooh stop press!  Strawberrynet had Diorshow waterproof on special!  I picked it up for AU$36.96, including my discount as a repeat shopper [4%] + free registered post.  Whee!  :D
> 
> I'm sorted!



Oh score. Diorshow () is *amazing* imo.


----------



## Pillthrill

Have you guys heard about that new product that your dr can script you to make your lashes grow. I was like no way, vain vain as fuck. That is insane, seriously get over yourself. 

However the radiologist at my mom's work made a good point, hair always serves a purpose. Eye lashes keep stuff out of your eyes. If you have that problem or perhaps lost them to chemo it might not be such a bad thing. 

But we don't need another damn jump into the botox like scripted beauty shit. We are supposed to be working on curing cancer and AIDS here!


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

You really think we need to get up in arms about a product to make you lashes grow longer when people are paying $10,000 for someone to shove silicone into their breasts and vaccum fat out of their bodies?


----------



## Pillthrill

Oh it was just one more thing ya know...I want a boob job as much as the next small chested chick, but EYE LASHES...jeez now thats getting down to the nitty gritty there.


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

There's a mascara that makes you eye lashes SMELL better... I think that is ridiculous. The fuck do I need my eye lashes to smell good for? When did someone smelling my eyes become a part of forplay?

I have tiny breasts (AA) but I would never get a boob job, IMO just don't think it look very attractive.


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm a 34B and really kinda wish I would have taken my ex up on the offer... Oh well


----------



## ocean

^Trust me.......Big boobs aren't as great as you think.........
I wear a 38DDD/E........
There are the back problems.........not fun.
If I wear fitting shirts guys literally stare, make remarks like 'i just can't stop staring' and make me uncomfortable-
It is hard to find shirts that fit- I usually have to buy plus sized shirts just to fit my boobs- and forget about wearing a button down shirt....not happening.
I like my boobs but have often thought about having a breast reduction......
The grass is always greener I guess


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

Yeah I think you're pretty well off PT. It sucks for me pretty often because I'll try and buy shirts but they're baggy in the breast area, or if there's like a flap where boob should be, haha... but my friend who has DD and is also pretty short (5'0) can never find shirts that fit becauue larges/mediums hang down on her, but her breasts are popping out of smalls. 

ocean- would you seriously consider a breast reduction? one of my friends just got hers done (she was a DD).


----------



## ocean

^No........I wouldn't- I have thought about it alot but I couldn't do it........Though they cause pain-
I do like my boobs and really, I'm tall (5'8").....now I feel they fit my body.


----------



## mariacallas

Pillthrill said:


> Have you guys heard about that new product that your dr can script you to make your lashes grow. I was like no way, vain vain as fuck. That is insane, seriously get over yourself.
> 
> However the radiologist at my mom's work made a good point, hair always serves a purpose. Eye lashes keep stuff out of your eyes. If you have that problem or perhaps lost them to chemo it might not be such a bad thing.
> 
> But we don't need another damn jump into the botox like scripted beauty shit. We are supposed to be working on curing cancer and AIDS here!



My friends have had eyelashes "sewed" into their eyes back here. I think Shiseido does it for a hefty fee.  *shudder*


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Pillthrill said:


> Have you guys heard about that new product that your dr can script you to make your lashes grow.


It is a glaucoma medication.  It makes existing lashes darker and longer.  I have had a patient who had chemo and on prostaglandins.  It did not make her lashes grow back any lusher nor quicker.  Personally, I would not use a med on my lashes that may alter the intraocular pressure.  Not worth it.

I think there IS a cure for cancer and AIDS but without it there is more money to be made.


----------



## Mariposa

^Interesting perspective.  I have suspected the same thing.

I'd honestly love to try the eyelash stuff out provided it's safe.  I have long lashes but they are not thick and they're blonde at the tips.  Yet another reason I look like a clown in most mascara.

If anyone has a similar issue, try clear mascara.  Sephora makes a great one.

Speaking of boobs... does anyone have a recommendation for a bra that is invisible under T-shirts, etc. that would fit someone who is a 36C well?  I need some new bras.  I don't care if they're "granny" looking as long as they look good under clothes and give me enough support.  I'm not as busty as many of you, but my chiropractor mentioned that my posture would improve if I wore a more supportive bra.  Any suggestions?


----------



## n3ophy7e

'Posa, I'm 14C (36C) as well, and I'm on my second one of these (the first one lasted about 3-4 years):





It's just a Lovable t-shirt bra. Super comfortable and doesn't show under t-shirts.
Do they have the Lovable brand in the US?



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I think there IS a cure for cancer and AIDS but without it there is more money to be made.



Yep, good point.
World over-population could also be a factor resulting in the "cure" being kept withheld...

But that's a whole new thread's worth of discussion!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Looks like Body by Victoria (V Secret)...they work for me


----------



## ocean

What about bras for DDD's??? 
I want cute bras that also offer good support! 
I have _one_ cute bra that supports well enough but most bras in my size are not so cute- 
Can anyone recommend anything ?


----------



## Pillthrill

I dunno I guess there are some advantages to having smaller boobs. I lounge around with no bra or walk around the house with just a t-shirt and shorts and I'm good (as long as its not freezing lol). Plus yeah, I can get cute bras. But I could as much as a full C as a mid B. I just want to look even between my lower half and upper half but I'm afraid thats not happening.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hun, you look pretty well-balanced to me so I dunno what you're on about! :D


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

Not wearing bras with shirt is the shit. I will never give that up.

I want liposuction. That and a nose job and cheek implants. But I'm staying away from plastic surgeons pretty much forever, I would be like a kid in a candystore.


----------



## Pillthrill

haha OH the boobs are just the START for me to Mia. IDK what some of us would turn ourselves into if we had the money. I wanna look like Barbie, but I think breaking and resetting my legs further and further apart (they do it with people with darfism somtimes actually...) is a little extreme even for me to be taller. But Barbie wasn't 5'3" was she...I can never win.


----------



## mariacallas

Why would you like to look like a plastic doll? You look fine just being you. Then again, whatever floats your boat. 
I love being 5'3 hahahaha. And I go bra-less at home too its great , despite being not so small .


----------



## Blondie

^ I love being petite too... we're not short, we're "fun-size!" :-D


oh btw pt- my Barbie dolls are about 12''.. so you're much taller obviously...

unless you're talking about Barbie Benton (not sure how tall she is)


----------



## Blondie

Pillthrill said:


> haha OH the boobs are just the START for me to Mia. IDK what some of us would turn ourselves into if we had the money. I wanna look like Barbie, but I think breaking and resetting my legs further and further apart (they do it with people with darfism somtimes actually...) is a little extreme even for me to be taller. But Barbie wasn't 5'3" was she...I can never win.



and who are you talking about when you say _some of us_??
there's plenty of people with "the money" and plenty of 'em have not had any plastic surgery so.. yeah...


----------



## Pillthrill

Just broke/normal people in general. And your right, I know people with money that like to spend it on houses and cars instead...


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

Barbie is ugly, IMO. I don't need fake boobs orange skin and bleached hair. And honestly, there are some Barbies at my club and they don't make the most $$ at all.


----------



## Blondie

^ exactly


----------



## ocean

^agreed 
I think personally that a unique appearance is much more attractive.......
and Mia explained Barbie best haha 
If I had loads of money- even though I complain about my awful nose- I would not change it. 
Its a part of me......and its real.
 If I liked myself more after some sort of plastic surgery I would feel.......cheap.
Its not genuine. Its not actually YOU......
(I do want to make sure I say  though- I don't find a persons worth in their appearance)
Under a few circumstances plastic surgery is an option for me, like if I were some how deformed by an accident or something terrible......

Does anyone have any suggestions on good eyeshadow for a reasonable price?


----------



## Mariposa

Let's love our bodies and appreciate our beauty rather than continue the plastic surgery talk, shall we?  

I got my hair cut Wednesday and colored today - it's back to 3 different shades of dark golden blonde, no more red.  I have a before pic and will have an after pic tomorrow hopefully.    It's definitely a lot darker!  I wasn't happy with the red after about the first week.  It fades even when you do everything right.  

Ocean, this eyeshadow and more kit looks like fun.  My personal favorites are made by Clinique and Bare Escentuals.

n3o, I will keep an eye out for that brand.    Whatever I can't get here (unusual since I live in one of the world's great cities for shopping) I can almost always order.  My current favorite for all things underwear/loungewear is aerie - www.aerie.com.   Yes, it's American Eagle, big evil US corporation, but damned if they don't have the most comfortable underthings EVER.


----------



## ocean

^Have you tried the Sephora brand?
I love Sephora but have never tried any of their brand.......


----------



## Pillthrill

I don't really have the money for department stores and some of the stuff other people do. I've thought Rimmel had some rather nice stuff last time I got some....


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I don't know how many of you already know of this online gem, but I am completely enamoured with About Face Cosmetics.  
They sell cheap cheap cheap mineral make-up for face and eyes that is easy to use and packs a huge punch, + extras like brushes and liners etc.  

Example here [not my eye];




They've used liquid liner here as well as the pigments, but you get the idea.​
Each pot is US$4 for 3 grams, or you can spend US50c for a plastic baggy full of pigment that should last for around 5 applications.  This is a great way to try out new colours you're not sure about - and oh boy, there's a looooot of colours!  :D
Just ensure you use a primer underneath the eye pigments as they really need something to 'stick' to to really come out in their own.

Shipping rates are awesome, even to Australia.  See here.

I just can't rave about them enough!!!  So much cheaper [and imho, _better_] than MAC pigments.. is that blaspheme?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Wow great link COTB! Thanks!


----------



## mariacallas

My mom just gave this to me. Its my new favorite thing to use in the shower.. So refreshing!The relaxing grapefruit-y smell lasts for HOURS after. (which I love...)  It really moisturizes well and you can tell its chock full of quality stuff with a good amount of essential oils ...not like those mediocre scrubs that can be found just about EVERYWHERE you go. This is the best I've ever tried.


----------



## Blondie

ocean said:


> ^agreed
> I think personally that a unique appearance is much more attractive.......
> and Mia explained Barbie best haha
> If I had loads of money- even though I complain about my awful nose- I would not change it.
> Its a part of me......and its real.
> If I liked myself more after some sort of plastic surgery I would feel.......cheap.
> Its not genuine. Its not actually YOU......
> (I do want to make sure I say  though- I don't find a persons worth in their appearance)
> Under a few circumstances plastic surgery is an option for me, like if I were some how deformed by an accident or something terrible......
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on good eyeshadow for a reasonable price?




I love MAC make-up soo much, they have great highly pigmented eye shadows.. I forget how much they cost, but it's not too expensive IMO


----------



## ThaiDie4

mariacallas, that scrub looks yummy  i love citrus smells. might have to do some shopping, im staying out of town with a friend this weekend and she loves TraderJoes.

COTB, good link!!! i have always wanted to try an eye pigment, but whenever i use other peopels i never seem to apply it right  it just looks like a clown when i do it. Any suggestions for a subtler shade that compliments blue eyes?


----------



## n3ophy7e

mc that scrublooks so refreshing and invigorating!!


----------



## Blondie

ThaiDie4 said:


> mariacallas, that scrub looks yummy  i love citrus smells. might have to do some shopping, im staying out of town with a friend this weekend and she loves TraderJoes.
> 
> COTB, good link!!! i have always wanted to try an eye pigment, but whenever i use other peopels i never seem to apply it right  it just looks like a clown when i do it. Any suggestions for a subtler shade that compliments blue eyes?



To bring out your lovely blue eyes I suggest various brown shades, shimmery golds, greys, and even burnt orange/peach colors   For a subtle color go for the shimmery golds and light browns


----------



## ThaiDie4

^ Thank you m'dear  Good to know. I haven't updated my eyeshadow in about 8 monthes. I need a new look


----------



## ocean

Blondie- I have been eyeing the MAC eyeshadow .......and foundation.
Thanks-I will have to try it out.
Have you tried their foundation?
I need something really pale and with a blue/green base- Most foundation has an orange tint on my skin and I can't stand it! MAC looks like they have some cool or neutral tones that may be light enough. Though a friend recently told me she tried it and it was orangish on her but she couldn't remember what color she tried....... ?


----------



## joannie_mhm

Almay have a range of eyeshadows specifically designed to play up your eye colour - here and here. They're great, and because they're Almay they're hypoallergenic.

I got this David Babaii "Bohemian Beach Spray" recently - giving my very straight hair a quick spray and then scrunching gives really good beachy waves, and it doesn't leave hair crunchy like lots of sea salt sprays. Highly recommended!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I tried the Almay one for green eyes years ago.  I bought the eye pencil too.
I hardly use it.  I still have it.  I didn't like it as much as the basic browns I use.


----------



## mariacallas

ThaiDie4 said:


> mariacallas, that scrub looks yummy  i love citrus smells. might have to do some shopping, im staying out of town with a friend this weekend and she loves TraderJoes.



Yah its super cheap too... you really must get it soon TD 



n3ophy7e said:


> mc that scrublooks so refreshing and invigorating!!



I dont even need to put my usual baby cologne after I bathe..I smell good enough already :D 

I also discovered a cheap secret a few months ago. When I visited this really great Indian supermarket , I purchased a huge bag of Lahori salt (apparently its what all the high end spas buy tons of to use in their treatments..) I use it on my whole body after soaping and rinse everything off. Extremely clean, soft and smooth skin after. Very cheap too! I spent less than a dollar for 3 kilograms of the stuff.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I rarely wear perfume.

Thank you for the scrub tip!


----------



## ThaiDie4

MariaCallas, I actually went to a Trader Joe's today and did not find it  Sad. But maybe I'll look for it online. I did get some yummy organic blueberries tho :D


----------



## Blondie

ocean said:


> Blondie- I have been eyeing the MAC eyeshadow .......and foundation.
> Thanks-I will have to try it out.
> Have you tried their foundation?
> I need something really pale and with a blue/green base- Most foundation has an orange tint on my skin and I can't stand it! MAC looks like they have some cool or neutral tones that may be light enough. Though a friend recently told me she tried it and it was orangish on her but she couldn't remember what color she tried....... ?



@ MAC or any department store that sells MAC products will let you sample anything you want, so they'll definitely help you find your shade.. I don't personally use their foundations, but I hear they're great and I know a lot of celebs love 'em too


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^I use their Studio Fix and Blot Powder + I will only use MAC blushes and lipsticks + pro-longwear lipstick/glosses.  So.  Good.


----------



## poopie

i was into mac before i found an online site that i really dug for mineral makeup (mmu).

fairnymph plugged it years ago, and i have been a convert since.

it's called aromaleigh.com. the brushes they carry are amazing too! most of their stuff is completely natural too with no animal testing. plus, it only takes like a day or two to arrive on my doorstep! 

i think my favorite thing is the pink cream concealer (hit covers up my super dark blue/black undereye circles), their ridiculously bright (but sheer) blushes, the eyeshadow base, and my favorite is the samples! i love buying an 1/8 tspn. of a garish blue eyeshadow that i might just wear once or twice!

/plug


----------



## ocean

^wow. I had never heard of aromaleigh and happened upon it a few days ago........
Maybe I should look at the website again


----------



## jackie jones

Does anyone here use the Olay - Regenererist products?

I am 26 years old. Since I do not plan on getting old, I enjoy taking steps to preserve my youth. I do not smoke anything, I do not drink alcohol or use stimulants (I use opiates and hallucinogens which are benign). I am heavy on antioxidants, use vitamins C and E, et cetera.

I am getting into beauty brouducts as a hobby. I bought a bottle of the aforementioned product today, and am curious if anyone here has had positive (or negative for the matter) results.

Also, what are good skin care products that you know of?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I used them continuously to even out my skin tone....no effect on the brown patches.
I have also tried Murad's line to no avail.


----------



## ThaiDie4

Sorry Jack, I am 21 and I mostly am still having to use acne washes and scrubs for my pubescent skin 

I'm currently using the basic Neutrogena Oil-Free Acne Wash, in the pump-bottle. It's very basic, no fancy packaging or cute scents, but it is gentle and works well so far 

I just got done with that Pink Grapefruit Scrub crap  I don't care what Vanessa Hudgens skin looks like, that shit is horrible! It made my face breakout and itch like crazy. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone. Then again, I have sensitive skin, so yeh. 

But my mom just bought this Olay Regenerist Deep Hydrating mousse face wash... I'll let you know how she likes it. She generally has good things to say for Oil of Olay. She currently uses an OOO pore-reducing wash that we both .

*EDIT:* oh no! Maria, it turns out they do not sell that body scrub online  Any other suggestions??? I swear by a good scrub as a summer beauty secret! I'm currently using one from the Bath and Body Works spa-line, but its really only so-so IMO... so get back to me girl


----------



## n3ophy7e

mrjackjones said:


> Also, what are good skin care products that you know of?



jackjones, my mum is in her mid-50's and she has used Clinique face products her whole adult life, and her skin is preeeeeetty flawless for a 55 year old! They have male product lines too which may be more suited to larger pores of male skin? I dunno what the specific differences would be. 

...lacey? :D

Clinque is reasonably expensive though...


----------



## mariacallas

^^^To jackjones:  I have a very sparse skin regimen haha, I just use coconut oil and regular soap on my face (I am not sensitive at all.)  But when I do feel the need for something more special (lol),  I use Origins, particularly their White Tea Line.  I need to have my face products smelling good, I just cant get into fragrance free stuff (call it a quirk?) . I've been using this for years now when I need a pick me up for my skin or I've been looking a bit sallow.


Post I made back in 2008 haha..


> I take back what I said about Origins White Tea line. It's absolutely FANTASTIC.
> The toner and the moisturizer leave me glowing like no other. I try not to use it everyday as I don't really need to, but when I do, the difference in my skin is outstanding. Its  like lit from within.



For my face I use : Liquid moisture with White Tea (alcohol free astringent), Skin Guardian (a little bit goes a looong way) and  I ocassionally use the deep cleanser and body lotion. (Im a whore though, I rotate my body lotions always so it depends on my mood ) 

http://www.origins.com/templates/products/search_results.tmpl?KEYWORDS=white+tea&x=0&y=0



ThaiDie4 said:


> *EDIT:* oh no! Maria, it turns out they do not sell that body scrub online  Any other suggestions??? I swear by a good scrub as a summer beauty secret! I'm currently using one from the Bath and Body Works spa-line, but its really only so-so IMO... so get back to me girl




Oh nooooo...I dont use any other scrubs at all (I've tried many variations of Bath and Body Works but they just seem to be, um...theres just something lacking with them noh? And I just realize they use mineral oil...yak.  I dunno I just dont feel right putting mineral oil on my skin  I read that Trader Joes only sell the scrub in their stores (not available even online) sooo....maybe it could be available in another location? :D Sometimes I use my own homemade scrub using lahori salt (from the Indian supermarket), some coconut oil, and my Body Shop shea butter body wash. If I discover any other great scrubs I'll be sure to let ya know


----------



## ThaiDie4

^ I agree. I like B&B works, but the scrubs dont impress me so much. I dont really know what mineral oil is exactly (lol) is it bad or something?

Thanks for keeping a look out though. I was not born with the best skin genes, so any product that can smooth out and even my skin tone and leave me looking glowing is an A + in my book  

I only recently discovered this thread, but i am loving it. It feels like a big slumber party or something. Celeb gossip time!!!!


----------



## jackie jones

Right on Perpetual Indulgence, ThaiDie4, N3ophy7e, and mariacallas. :D

I think I have found a thread were I can discuss my feminine side, and desire to pamper myself on from time to time, without being judged. Thank you all.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

My husband has started using the _age reversal_ products.  He uses the Neutrogena men's.
He is almost 32.  He has always been big on washing his face and moisturizer with SPF.
He has great skin.


----------



## ocean

I haven't tried the White Tea line of products by Origins- but I do like their products........
I use on occasion- (my husband uses it more than me- its not a feminine or manly smell....just a good smell)




And I like Gloomaway Grapefruit Souffle - It makes your skin very soft.....




Mrjj- Are you looking for something to fight wrinkles? Dry Skin? Oily Skin? Blackheads? Or just a simple facial routine to help keep your skin looking good?
My husband does all kinds of things with me- His skin is very sensitive so we use alot of homemade natural products on him......

though it is sometimes a bit sticky feeling to me....but that goes away quickly.....


----------



## n3ophy7e

Mmmm, grapefruit souffle, that sounds delicious!! :D


----------



## mariacallas

^It is super yummy :D Ocean I used to have that Gloomaway body souffle (I even posted it in the old girly thread, I remember carl making fun of the name too )..... it was sooooo delicious smelling the jar lasted me for a very very short time. It is one of the best smelling lotions I've ever had.


----------



## sunshinefix

Maybe I'll be the first girlie to say that I don't believe in funky face washes/scrubs/masks. I basically use Dr. Bronner's peppermint soap for face/body sometimes hair. As for makeup I usually go for non-animal tested products in general which counts a lot of products out. Urban Decay is pretty good, although I sometimes I feel like the pigments are a little strong.
Anyone else as simplistic as I?


----------



## ocean

MC & N3o- It is very nice For some reason people would always give me Grapefruit scented soaps and lotions (maybe b/c alot of natural and organic products have that scent?) I didn't like it but a couple years ago my mother in law bought me a goats milk grapefruit lotion and I loved it- Since then I have been thrilled to get citrus scented things

Sunshinefix- 
I love the splurge of super girly beauty products- 
But I like natural or organic products- I like to make my own. I refuse to buy my own scrub anymore b/c I make my own and think its great- (though it can be hard b/c I am a sucker for good packaging and if it looks cute, I want it) But I use my own scrubs, when I use them- I don't use soap on my face and have switched back to a baking soda wash for my hair. 
Speaking of which.......
I have also been making an herbal rinse........and using tea and essential oils in my baking soda to turn it into a paste.......It is working nicely but my scalp is still feeling oily and my hair is weighed down unless I blow dry the roots.....I can't figure out what I should do! I have also switched to only washing it every 3 days-which can be hard b/c I feel  gross not washing my hair.

edit-
SPORK! You have to see THIS!!!

Here is a sample:


----------



## n3ophy7e

sunshinefix said:


> Anyone else as simplistic as I?



Yep, I am for sure! While I love and appreciate all the different yummy smelling products out there, I don't actually have any myself. 
I use Dove soap, and wash my face with a Neutrogena cream wash, or nothing. Plain and simple


----------



## spork

ocean said:


> SPORK! You have to see THIS!!!
> 
> Here is a sample:



Holy crap! DO want! Gah, I need more money! It's been too long since I've bought anything smurfy...lol


----------



## Mariposa

^:D :D :D

I have had a gripe that most commercially available hand soaps do not come in sulfate-free formulas.  I ran across (in Ross of all places) a sulfate-free soap made from olive oil.  The packaging of mine is different, but I found it online:

Marsiglia Neutral Liquid Soap

It is barely scented and doesn't leave me with dry hands.  The description reads:



> Extra Pure Marsiglia Liquid Soap made with Tuscan Olive Oil is a delicate natural soap for the face, hands and body.  Thanks to its balanced formula, rich in fine and natural substances, it pleasantly deterges the skin leaving it soft and fragrant.  Traditionally made, the soap is recommended for the personal hygiene of people who are not tolerant to industrial surface-active agents and contains no sodium lauryl or laureth sulphate.



I am going to try it on my hair - the active ingredient is Potassium Olivate from olive oil.


----------



## ThaiDie4

^ What is sulfate? This is not something I look out for.

Okay, I need advice peoples. I am getting really fucking sick of my face. I've always had oily\acne prone skin, but on top of that my skin also gets really dry and is sensitive to many ingredients in face washes. Benzo porixide absolutely MURDERS my skin, sacylic acid is a little better but ehhh.  Lately I've been getting really dry around my lips and cheeks and its just super frustrating  Does anyone know of a good wash for combination skin? I have to use something to treat the acne otherwise I will break out like crazy, but at the same time it sucks having tight itchy skin and it just doesnt look glowy and smooth like I want. 

I might just suck it up and go to a dermotologist unless its super expensive.


----------



## ocean

^Sounds like you should talk to your dermatologist.....
But my suggestion would be don't use soap. Wash your face with just water.......
If you want to use soap I would take Mariposas lead and use a sulfate free soap and lotion......
Burts Bee's products are good, and sulfate free.......
I like them all but love the carrot soap and lotion.....
You could try making your own soaps- the easiest way is buying a melt and pour base from somewhere like www.brambleberry.com  (they offer a number of sulfate free options- just read the ingredients list because there are some bases with)
You can choose your base and decide what you feel is right for your skin. 
You can then add in essential oils and things like vitamin E or an extra splash of a moisturizing oil if you'd like.......
If you are looking for an exfoliant soap- and choose to make your own, you can use products such as almonds ground up, coffee grinds or a seed , like poppy seeds.....
There are a million and one things you can add to your soap to make it right for you-
 Like adding spirulina (blue green algae) is good for acne.....

Sulfates are in everything- that is why I think it is best to make your own or buy organic- but sulfates are supposed to be behind a million and one complaints (it is suggested they cause cancer even!)- They can dry out your skin, and irritate sensitive skin.......Google it.....there is a ton of info online about it! 
Let us know what you do and how it works!! 

This is a big post- sorry


----------



## n3ophy7e

ThaiDie4 said:


> ^ What is sulfate? This is not something I look out for.
> 
> Okay, I need advice peoples. I am getting really fucking sick of my face. I've always had oily\acne prone skin, but on top of that my skin also gets really dry and is sensitive to many ingredients in face washes. Benzo porixide absolutely MURDERS my skin, sacylic acid is a little better but ehhh.  Lately I've been getting really dry around my lips and cheeks and its just super frustrating  Does anyone know of a good wash for combination skin? I have to use something to treat the acne otherwise I will break out like crazy, but at the same time it sucks having tight itchy skin and it just doesnt look glowy and smooth like I want.
> 
> I might just suck it up and go to a dermotologist unless its super expensive.



Hmmmm I have exactly the same problem too hun, so I feel your pain. 
I'm currently experimenting with a few different face washes, they're all really gentle (i.e. no scrubs or anything too corrosive). So far my skin is still as shit as before so I'm in the same boat as you, dermatologist might be the next step  

I think most dermatologists ARE pretty expensive because they're specialists. But no harm in sussing it out.


----------

